# Getting pregnant right after a MC or MMC...



## NicoleN

To the ladies who had a MC or MMC... And got pregnant successfully before their first official AF...

When did you realize you were pregnant again (how many DPO)?
What symptoms did you have?
Did you know when you ovulated?


Thanks ladies... Been three weeks since mine, my body and hormones were completely back to normal within 10 days... believe I may have ovulated right around then (once the hcg went to zero)... And not sure but I've been feeling 'off'.... fingers crossed. :wacko:


----------



## loubyloumum

Hi Nicole, firstly I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:

I can't answer any of your questions but I too am three weeks since my MMC and would be interested in any other ladies experiences with getting pregnant again before their first AF.

xxx


----------



## kellig

I'm on cd36 after my mc and I think I may have ovulated on the 16th or 17th. I have been feeling some pre-AF type cramping on & off since Monday but still no AF. Negative HPTs yesterday & today and I don't feel pregnant like I did before. I just wish AF would hurry up and come, if that's what's gonna happen. I had no idea all of this would be so stressful.


----------



## NicoleN

Anyone else? Thanks for your input Kellig! And hope we both get our BFP's soon Louby!

:hugs:


----------



## NicoleN

Period is supposed to come next week, and I have a Doctor's appt anyhow...
Thinking I might test within the next five days. You never know!!!

My boobs get sharp pains and the sides hurt, still getting a few twinges, super tired and my abdomen has returned to being hard/pregnancy firm like my first... Just don't want this to be all in my head! :cry:


----------



## loubyloumum

Oh Nicole I really do hope you get your bfp. 
I find myself symptom spotting constantly even though I know I'm not pregnant!! I had bloods done on Wednesday as I had got a faint bfp on Monday but that was just left over hormone. My levels were 3.8 on Wednesday (apparently this is normal) and my opks have been getting darker so I'm hoping to ovulate soon and catch the egg. 

I remember after my first mc in 2011 I kept thinking I was pregnant again before af but that wasn't to be the case even though I was convinced. However we did get the egg our very first cycle after and DS number 2 arrived in 2012 after h&h 9months.

It's terrible any of us find ourselves in this situation. And it's like we almost can't help but drive ourselves mad. My husband keeps telling me to try not to let it play on my mind but it's impossible. It's ALWAYS on my mind.

Xx


----------



## NicoleN

loubyloumum said:


> Oh Nicole I really do hope you get your bfp.
> I find myself symptom spotting constantly even though I know I'm not pregnant!! I had bloods done on Wednesday as I had got a faint bfp on Monday but that was just left over hormone. My levels were 3.8 on Wednesday (apparently this is normal) and my opks have been getting darker so I'm hoping to ovulate soon and catch the egg.
> 
> I remember after my first mc in 2011 I kept thinking I was pregnant again before af but that wasn't to be the case even though I was convinced. However we did get the egg our very first cycle after and DS number 2 arrived in 2012 after h&h 9months.
> 
> It's terrible any of us find ourselves in this situation. And it's like we almost can't help but drive ourselves mad. My husband keeps telling me to try not to let it play on my mind but it's impossible. It's ALWAYS on my mind.
> 
> Xx


Took a test this morning, thought it would relieve my anxiety! But it was a :bfn: so I'm having such mixed feeling now!!!
Tummy is still hard like when I was pregnant, headaches, emotional, tingly boobs and light twinges... I don't want my hopes up. So I'm telling myself this cycle is out, can only hope for the next month or two ):
It's soooo difficult! It can never NOT be on my mind! :cry:


----------



## Mumtodogs

I got my bfp less than a month after my last mc. There were some touch and go moments trying to date the baby but it looks like I ov'd about 10 days after mc or there abouts.

I'm now 31 weeks with my little boy.

It can happen!!! 

Good luck


----------



## MollyGrue

We're hoping to get pregnant again as soon as possible; we lost our little one a week ago. I was 14 weeks along, but dating of the MMC showed that she stopped growing at 11 weeks. I had a D and C, and my doctor told me to wait six weeks before we started trying again.

I don't know when I'm allowed to start dtd again? The nurse told me not until it was cleared with my doctor, but I don't have an appointment with her for another week. We're not charting or anything, and we're not "trying" again, but honestly, I miss sex with my mister. We didn't for the majority of the first trimester because I had terrible MS. I don't know if it's the pregnancy hormones leaving or what, but I've been feeling up for it lately, and if we happened to end up with a new little one growing in there, i certainly wouldn't be opposed to the situation.

This is just all new to me - it was my first pregnancy and my first loss. I can't figure out how to process it. Right now, I'm doing just fine, but I was bawling on the couch a few hours ago. It's just...it's just terrible really.


----------



## NicoleN

MollyGrue said:


> We're hoping to get pregnant again as soon as possible; we lost our little one a week ago. I was 14 weeks along, but dating of the MMC showed that she stopped growing at 11 weeks. I had a D and C, and my doctor told me to wait six weeks before we started trying again.
> 
> I don't know when I'm allowed to start dtd again? The nurse told me not until it was cleared with my doctor, but I don't have an appointment with her for another week. We're not charting or anything, and we're not "trying" again, but honestly, I miss sex with my mister. We didn't for the majority of the first trimester because I had terrible MS. I don't know if it's the pregnancy hormones leaving or what, but I've been feeling up for it lately, and if we happened to end up with a new little one growing in there, i certainly wouldn't be opposed to the situation.
> 
> This is just all new to me - it was my first pregnancy and my first loss. I can't figure out how to process it. Right now, I'm doing just fine, but I was bawling on the couch a few hours ago. It's just...it's just terrible really.

Sorry for your loss Molly, such a shitty thing!!! I lost my first babe too at 3 months, so difficult.
After a D&C you should follow your Dr's advice for sure.. Wouldn't want to end up with an infection that would prolong the wait any longer right?!
As well as not TTC for the first cycle after a D&C since it completely scraped your uterus clean, there wouldn't be any place for a LO to implant in quite yet.
Me and my mister didn't DTD much when I was pregnant either due to all-day sickness for the majority of the 3 months.... Once my hormones zeroed out I felt a bit more up to it...
Just keep the faith, your rainbow will be waiting for you, the wait may be a few months or year but it'll be worth it!!! Keep us posted with your journey! :hugs:



Anyone else have any input or success stories to share!?


----------



## Preg Mama

I had a MC last year and waited one AF then goft Preg straight away, My son is 1 now


----------



## NicoleN

Good to hear the positive stories...


Been four weeks since mine and I believed I O early...
Noticed that my uterus has popped back out a tiny bit, I can feel it and see it... After the MMC it went away visibly within the day, and stayed away for the past three weeks... Last few days I can't even suck it in... Can't tell if it'll be a horrible PMS and AF... or :bfp: soon?? :wacko:


----------



## loubyloumum

Been four weeks for me too now Nicole. I really thought I was doing ok but now I'm just driving myself mad. I can't really describe it but I almost try and pretend everything is ok but deep down I just want to rant and have a bloody good break down :( 

So good you can check your uterus, I have no idea what I'm feeling for?!?! I don't know for sure if I've ovulated or not either and if I have I have no idea how many dpo I'd be. The uncertainty is what drives us crazy I think. 

Im obsessed with poas which can't be healthy either. 

I've done two hpt today and they both looked like this....bad thing is I'm certain I can see a super faint line but I know this could all be I'm my head :( I really hope we all get our rainbow babies soon xxxx



Sorry for the rant ladies xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 35


----------



## NicoleN

Oh Louby!!! Such a stupid situation to be stuck in... My hubby had a doctors last night, and I asked to POAS there too since it was free... :bfn: of course.. I didn't want to break down in front of the doctor so I just left! I guess I'd only be around 9/10 dpo last night IF I actually did O... I'm so confused and have no idea either. My doctor showed my how to find my uterus when I was in the hospital... Got to feel it before the baby passed, and then after and I could tell the difference for sure!

I really hope we get :bfp: this week or next... the wait is killing me. :hugs:
Keep me updated!!! Apparently we are in this together now!


----------



## cutieq

joining and stalking! Trying to get a BFP after an early MC last month


----------



## loubyloumum

Good idea to ask the doctor Nicole....like you say its a free test. Sorry it was a bfn though :nope: I'm holding out hope for the both of us. 

Welcome Cutie, I'm sorry for your loss and I hope you get your BFP soon too :hugs:

I ended up having a total melt down to my husband last night :sad2: I think he was a little surprised at what I had to say but I explained exactly how I was feeling and he was so great. He reassured me that it IS still ok to cry and just because its been four weeks I don't have to feel like I cant get sad and cry about our loss. Or try and pretend everything is ok. 

I have found this loss much harder to accept than our first loss in 2011 but I'm not sure why. I suppose after everything I was told in the hospital last time I didn't expect it to happen again.....naive I know.

I'm going to do another test tomorrow and see what that brings but I'm sure I'm just torturing myself :cry:

Out of curiosity can anyone else see what I see on the test I posted last night? Or do I have a bad case of line eye? 

xxxx


----------



## cutieq

loubyloumum said:


> Good idea to ask the doctor Nicole....like you say its a free test. Sorry it was a bfn though :nope: I'm holding out hope for the both of us.
> 
> Welcome Cutie, I'm sorry for your loss and I hope you get your BFP soon too :hugs:
> 
> I ended up having a total melt down to my husband last night :sad2: I think he was a little surprised at what I had to say but I explained exactly how I was feeling and he was so great. He reassured me that it IS still ok to cry and just because its been four weeks I don't have to feel like I cant get sad and cry about our loss. Or try and pretend everything is ok.
> 
> I have found this loss much harder to accept than our first loss in 2011 but I'm not sure why. I suppose after everything I was told in the hospital last time I didn't expect it to happen again.....naive I know.
> 
> I'm going to do another test tomorrow and see what that brings but I'm sure I'm just torturing myself :cry:
> 
> Out of curiosity can anyone else see what I see on the test I posted last night? Or do I have a bad case of line eye?
> 
> xxxx

sorry to read you're feeling so bad. I have a bad habit of not telling my husband how I truly feel about all of this and then exploding. sometimes it's just best to let it out! I can't see anything on the test yet, but I'm also horrible at these. i've found that countdowntopregnancy is a great place to post tests. The ladies on there are great and love to check tests. They were spot on with my very faint BFP last month.


----------



## loubyloumum

Your right Cutie, I do feel better for letting everything out.

I have just had a look on that site looks interesting. I'm sure there is nothing there to see though I probably have terrible line eye :( 

xx


----------



## loubyloumum

Took another test today and bang :bfn::bfn: :(

How you getting on Nicole?


----------



## NicoleN

loubyloumum said:


> Took another test today and bang :bfn::bfn: :(
> 
> How you getting on Nicole?


Aw I'm sorry... 4 weeks feels like eternity.
I'm holding off until tomorrow... Period should be due tomorrow and I have a Doctors, so I'll test before work, likely :bfn: though.
Think I'm just going thru an odd PMS... I get emotional at the oddest things, like when I was pregnant, my boobs are very sore just every now and then, a cramp here and there but not many... But quite bloated and tired!!! Mild headaches...
I don't want to even imagine getting :bfp: because I don't want another meltdown tomorrow when it comes back negative...:nope:

Louby did you test today??


----------



## loubyloumum

Hi Nicole yeah I tested today....can't help myself. I know I shouldn't but then I just do it anyway. I'll post a pic below....let me know if you see anything.

I know what you mean about symptoms hun. I have had some awful headaches, and very vivid dreams for the past few nights and feel bloated but it could all be related to stress. 
I just wish one thing or another would happen. I would be elated with a :bfp: and want it more than anything but then if af did show at least id know where I was at. 

As women we have to deal with so much!

Keep me updated on testing hun - good luck and fxd for your bfp :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 33


----------



## NicoleN

loubyloumum said:


> Hi Nicole yeah I tested today....can't help myself. I know I shouldn't but then I just do it anyway. I'll post a pic below....let me know if you see anything.
> 
> I know what you mean about symptoms hun. I have had some awful headaches, and very vivid dreams for the past few nights and feel bloated but it could all be related to stress.
> I just wish one thing or another would happen. I would be elated with a :bfp: and want it more than anything but then if af did show at least id know where I was at.
> 
> As women we have to deal with so much!
> 
> Keep me updated on testing hun - good luck and fxd for your bfp :hugs:


Louby i'm right here with you!!! Unfortunate that us women have to go thru so much stress and change during these times...
Testing tomorrow morning before the Doctors, feeling like it'll be :bfn: so preparing myself for another difficult day! I'll keep you updated as well...:hugs:


----------



## loubyloumum

:BFN: for me today. 

I'm going to stop testing now and just wait for the :witch: to arrive I think.

How did you get on Nicole? 

xx
 



Attached Files:







7th..jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 21









7th.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## NicoleN

loubyloumum said:


> :BFN: for me today.
> 
> I'm going to stop testing now and just wait for the :witch: to arrive I think.
> 
> How did you get on Nicole?
> 
> xx

Aw I'm sorry agian Louby...
Tested this morning with a :bfn: as well.. and no period either.
Checked my cervix and it is now high and closed, I'm getting very confused!!! I wish AF would just arrive NOW if I'm not pregnant... Got four hours of sleep last night because I was so anxious about testing... Been a long four week wait, and now it has to continue :cry:


----------



## loubyloumum

Aw Nicole I'm sorry lovely :hugs: its gutting isn't it.

I'm right there with you though, wanting AF to turn up if not pregnant ASAP. At least we would then now where we stand and wouldn't be in such turmoil :cry:

I've been doing LOADS of googleing and from what I've read it seems because we were so far along (12weeks) it can take quite some time for AF to arrive :(

I'm still having very vivid dreams....randomly Kim Kardashian gave me £2mil in my dream last night lol!


----------



## NicoleN

loubyloumum said:


> Aw Nicole I'm sorry lovely :hugs: its gutting isn't it.
> 
> I'm right there with you though, wanting AF to turn up if not pregnant ASAP. At least we would then now where we stand and wouldn't be in such turmoil :cry:
> 
> I've been doing LOADS of googleing and from what I've read it seems because we were so far along (12weeks) it can take quite some time for AF to arrive :(
> 
> I'm still having very vivid dreams....randomly Kim Kardashian gave me £2mil in my dream last night lol!


I'd go insane if I had to wait anymore then a week longer without knowing...
This morning I took a sip of my coffee and starting gagging and then remembered the :bfn: and got over myself. I have been taking my prenatal vitamins still... When I was pregnant they made me sick to my gut, once the MC they didn't make me sick... I take them at night and the past two nights have been slightly pukey but I think it's just me getting my hopes up. Don't feel PMS at all today.. Just totally tired...
Have a Dr's at noon... I have Thyroid issues which was likely the cause of the MC and they likely put me on the wrong meds, so I'll chat with the Doc today again... Best of luck, I'll keep updated whether I get my AF or BFP!
:hugs: Take care of yourself Louby!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Hey ladies I would love to wait with you if thats alright. I had a MMC and DNC on 2/28. Hubby and I have already decided not to wait and to just let things happen as they happen.We are a week out from my D&C and I only have a little brown sludge when I wipe. Have only ever had to wear a pantie liner since the surgery. Ive been trying to test out my HCG But I hate waiting for a positive test to turn negative so I think I might wait a few days before testing again.


----------



## dan-o

Me too! We've been ntnp since about a week after my Erpc (had no bleeding)
My first AF came about 4 weeks later, and I'm now a couple of weeks into a new cycle. 
Hoping to ov soon!

Ps: (Forgot to add I had ERPC in January for fetal demise, baby measuring 10w. Most likely due to the large SCH. This was my 6th loss in total, but my first since baby #2)


----------



## dairymomma

Just wanted to pop in with my story. I've had 8 losses total but I've been blessed with 2 kids and am currently incubating #3 (due this summer). First of all I want to say I'm sorry for all your losses. Having gone thru my share (and then some) I know how hard it can be. Second, it can take a while for your body to reset itself after a m/c. Normally, it takes anywhere from 5-8 weeks after a miscarriage for me to get my period and I've had pg symptoms (especially around AF time) for up to 3 months after. So that's all normal. Third, I am proof that you can get pregnant right after a miscarriage without a period. I m/c a blighted ovum in early oct and bam, got pg again with this bubs right away. I'm now 21 weeks and all is well. 

One last note, I've had a D&C and here's what I remember-I was told to wait until I stopped bleeding before starting sex again and it was highly recommended that I wait at least one cycle before getting pregnant. (I've been told to wait as long as 3 months post-loss but usually they say at least one cycle.) Not only does it make it FAR easier to date your pregnancy, but it gives your body time to heal. However, I also believe your body knows when it's ready too. I wasn't ttc (was in fact preventing) but I still got pg.

So good luck to you all and I hope you get your bfps soon!


----------



## sandilion

I had a chemical last cycle, so i counted the first day of my bleeding as the first day of my next cycle, I ovulated as normal after i stopped bleeding (had the EWM etc) and found out I was 3.5 weeks pregnant again the day before my next period should have started! (Im on a 26 day cycle)


----------



## NicoleN

Still no sign of AF for...

Ladies, welcome and thanks for joining in with us!!! It's a tough wait, but we can do it!
Cervix is higher now, so I really don't know where I stand! Doctor told me to test in about 4/5 days and then a week after that if my period still doesn't come...
Back on my Thyroid meds, and eagerly wanting to take the next step...

Still praying for a :bfp: , if not now, then VERY soon!!!


----------



## cutieq

I hate that any of us have to be on this thread but I'm loving the support and stories! AF is due Thursday (in 5 days). I'm waiting until she's 4 days late to test. I've had lots of gut feelings that that this is my month. I got a +OPK after my loss last month and would be sooooo happy for a full happy pregnancy this time around.

Thanks for sharing your stories!


----------



## loubyloumum

Welcome to the new ladies....sorry you have found yourselves here :hugs:

Well its been 5 weeks post MC for me today and still no AF. I haven't tested since Friday.

How's everyone else getting on? xx


----------



## NicoleN

loubyloumum said:


> Welcome to the new ladies....sorry you have found yourselves here :hugs:
> 
> Well its been 5 weeks post MC for me today and still no AF. I haven't tested since Friday.
> 
> How's everyone else getting on? xx

Haven't tested since Friday either Louby! Getting anxious again.. I tried not to focus on it this weekend and spend much needed alone time with my Hubby...But now I'm just eager to get answers. :wacko:


----------



## loubyloumum

I tried the same too. We had lovely weather so spent most of the weekend out and about to take my mind off things. Then today I've been and done some food shopping and was soooo close to buying a test but managed to refrain &#55357;&#56397; 

I'm going to try and wait another week and see what happens. If no AF by then I will take a test again.


----------



## NicoleN

Best of luck Louby, hope AF comes soon!!!
Started spotting this morning around 9am... Now 2:00 and I have a bit on a pantyliner... Thinking AF is finally here!!! Would've preferred a BFP, but now fingers crossed for a Christmas babe!


----------



## loubyloumum

Oh Nicole, I'm sorry no bfp but that's great news for you that you finally know where you are at (If you know what I mean) hopefully you will be on the road to your Xmas rainbow baby soon. 
I'm hoping af won't be too long away for me now if no bfp. 

I'm just watching One Born Every Minute...im a blubbering wreck :cry:


----------



## cutieq

Had a little panic today wondering if I should've waited a cycle. I had a positive OPK so I guess things are back on track but as I wait for to show Thursday, I'm hoping I didn't ttc too quickly. I MC early so the do had no concerns but now I'm wondering if I should've gotten a complete cycle first.


----------



## NicoleN

Not too sure what's up with this AF if that's what it if... Put a tampon in this morning around 11:30.. and only a couple spots on it.. It's nearly 5pm now!!! So confused.
If your Doctor gave you the go-ahead to TTC right away, then there should be no harm!


----------



## cutieq

I'm somewhat on edge today :( AF is due tomorrow and anxiety is killing me! Praying for a BFP but I guess I would be ok with AF because I would at least know I'm regular after last month. Anyone else in waiting?


----------



## loubyloumum

Aww Nicole I'm sorry you are still in limbo with AF. Has she arrived properly yet or still strange spotting?

Cutie I agree with Nicole, unless your Dr advised against TTC for medical reasons you should be absolutely fine. Are you going to be testing tomorrow if AF doesn't show?

I'm now 5 weeks and 2 days since MC and still no AF. I haven't tested since last Friday but getting anxious and dying to POAS!!
I'm going to try my best to hold off until next week if AF still hasn't arrived by then xx


----------



## cutieq

loubyloumum said:


> Aww Nicole I'm sorry you are still in limbo with AF. Has she arrived properly yet or still strange spotting?
> 
> Cutie I agree with Nicole, unless your Dr advised against TTC for medical reasons you should be absolutely fine. Are you going to be testing tomorrow if AF doesn't show?
> 
> I'm now 5 weeks and 2 days since MC and still no AF. I haven't tested since last Friday but getting anxious and dying to POAS!!
> I'm going to try my best to hold off until next week if AF still hasn't arrived by then xx

She's due tomorrow. I'll test Friday morning and again Monday if she's a no show. Best of luck waiting, it's such agony!!


----------



## NicoleN

Good luck with your testing ladies, and if it's still :bfn: then hopefully AF arrives!!! 
Mine is light this time around, which it nice  I didn't have any tampons since I haven't had AF in four months, so went out and got some more!
Also i miscounted a bit, AF was only three days late! So I'm thankful she showed nearly on time seeing as I miscarried at three months! Still amazed at what a woman's body is capable of! Ready to start trying for a Christmas or New Years babe now! :happydance:


----------



## Hope39

NicoleN said:


> Still no sign of AF for...
> 
> Ladies, welcome and thanks for joining in with us!!! It's a tough wait, but we can do it!
> Cervix is higher now, so I really don't know where I stand! Doctor told me to test in about 4/5 days and then a week after that if my period still doesn't come...
> Back on my Thyroid meds, and eagerly wanting to take the next step...
> 
> Still praying for a :bfp: , if not now, then VERY soon!!!

I hope you get your BFP soon hun x

Do you get your thyroid checked regular? Are you under or over active? I have had many mmc and my thyroid played quite a part in that i believe, i have it checked every 6-8 weeks because it is so unstable 

xx


----------



## Soanxious

I mc Oct - Jan and Feb I have been trying again, I hope you all get a BFP soon I am hoping to test on the weekend.. early I know as I am 5dpo but I have been lucky and seen faint lines early.


----------



## loubyloumum

I think AF is on her way. Feeling bloated with cramping and also started very lightly spotting. I'm thinking she might hit in the night or tomorrow morning.

Feeling sad but at least we can start TTC properly soon xx


----------



## cutieq

loubyloumum said:


> I think AF is on her way. Feeling bloated with cramping and also started very lightly spotting. I'm thinking she might hit in the night or tomorrow morning.
> 
> Feeling sad but at least we can start TTC properly soon xx

You're so right. Getting AF is least a sign of being regular. Currently waiting for AF or a BFP. Obviously I want a baby lol but I will accept being regular.


----------



## NicoleN

I have hypothyroidism which is under active.. But I've also had a very stressful life so the two put together make for bad results! But I've been on meds for a bit now, so it's balanced.

Good luck ladies


----------



## Hope39

Because you said back on meds I thought you had stopped them
For a bit which is dangerous 

I'm under active too, my tsh use to jump all over the place, slightly more balanced now. It was 1.29 at 10w pregnant which is perfect :)

Xx


----------



## loubyloumum

As suspected the :witch: arrived last night. 

Feeling quite emotional about it all. DH has tried to cheer me up though and is super eager to start TTC again. He is taking an active interest in my cycle which he has never done before. 

Fxd and baby dust all round xx

Cutie I hope you get a :bfp: :dust:


----------



## cutieq

loubyloumum said:


> As suspected the :witch: arrived last night.
> 
> Feeling quite emotional about it all. DH has tried to cheer me up though and is super eager to start TTC again. He is taking an active interest in my cycle which he has never done before.
> 
> Fxd and baby dust all round xx
> 
> Cutie I hope you get a :bfp: :dust:

Sorry she showed louby :( On to the next cycle!!! It's so wonderful when they get involved.

My poor husband does not get it. I told him that I'm late and his response "don't test this time". I don't think he realizes that I have to test haha. I fully plan not to tell him until I get an ultrasound from a doctor. He got so worked up and excited last month. I don't want either of us to go through it again. I'm proceeding as normal and accepting the BFN. I'm one day late, but I feel like AF will come this weekend. Also, very afraid that if it is BFP, it'll be chemical. Who knows!! FX for us all!!


----------



## loubyloumum

Hi Cutie, how are you getting on? Did you test today? I really hope one of us got a bfp before af. 
DH and I are now looking forward to TTC again knowing where things are at with my body. 

I have fully embraced being able to have a glass of wine....or 3 this weekend though and I'm trying to remain positive for an April bfp xxx


----------



## cutieq

loubyloumum said:


> Hi Cutie, how are you getting on? Did you test today? I really hope one of us got a bfp before af.
> DH and I are now looking forward to TTC again knowing where things are at with my body.
> 
> I have fully embraced being able to have a glass of wine....or 3 this weekend though and I'm trying to remain positive for an April bfp xxx

Hey! I'm holding up well and by holding up well I mean glued to Google and threads lol.

I'm having more symptoms today and AF still isn't here. DTD twice because sometimes that can kickstart it. Got nada but lots of CM. My gums are also sore which I've heard from lots of mommies in a thing. My longest cycle ever was 34 days and it's normally 31. Tomorrow will be 34 for this cycle so I think a Monday test should be perfect!

Thanks for checking on me.


----------



## cutieq

loubyloumum said:


> Hi Cutie, how are you getting on? Did you test today? I really hope one of us got a bfp before af.
> DH and I are now looking forward to TTC again knowing where things are at with my body.
> 
> I have fully embraced being able to have a glass of wine....or 3 this weekend though and I'm trying to remain positive for an April bfp xxx

I actually had a glass of wine last night to ease my nerves and it was heavenly. Enjoy and rest up for april!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi ladies can I join you all we found out we mc in February and we actually mc 1st March, we've DTD everyday since bleeding stopped on March 6th. We are so desperate to be pregnant again. 

So sorry for all your losses. Xx


----------



## RaeJ23

Hey ladies...I'm currently laying next to my hubby trying to hold it all in. Been reading through tons of forums and finally decided to spill my guts. I recently found out I was 5 weeks pregnant 03/05 then unexpectedly miscarry 03/10. I just want to forget and move on from it. But it didn't help that my husband told the whole world when we found and out and now our little angel is gone. So now I feel so awkward being around everyone like I have a scarlet M on my chest. This was our first pregnancy. My second miscarriage. He had a still born at 5 months with his ex. So this hit us pretty hard even though it happened so fast. I stopped bleeding this past friday and we've been going at it since then &#128143; . I want to get a bfp asap but that fear is always going to be there :cry:. I just want to break things. &#128545;. It gives me comfort to know that I'm not alone but I wish no woman had to go through this. 


Sorry to hear about all of you alls' losses as well. Praying that we all get our rainbow babies soon &#128591;&#128591;&#128591; .


----------



## Soanxious

Rae, so sorry about your loss, I know how you feel, I didn't tell anyone when I got pregnant last oct but my OH told the world, and 2 weeks later I mc :( it was a massive shock as it was my 1st mc and I didn't want to face any of his friends or work colleagues as I felt they were just looking at me in a sad way or they felt awkward around me.. in fact I was angry towards my OH as I had asked him NOT to say anything to anyone and now he had made me feel even worse... I didn't leave the house for 3 weeks and spent most of that time in bed really depressed... I had anxiety having to face everyone but once I had done that it went more or less back to normal as other people forget quickly..it's us that remembers it in great detail. What I would suggest is... grieve and when *you* feel ready to face people..chin up and go for it.. I had told my OH I didn't want to face the people that he had told so I think he had a quiet word with them *not* to mention anything about the mc and to carry on as normal...so that helped. Good luck with TTC x


----------



## loubyloumum

Welcome Mummy! I'm sorry you have found yourself here. Getting a BFP before AF wasn't to be for me but there are sooo many ladies on here who have. And they have gone on to have a H&H 9months. Wishing you all the luck and lots of :dust: you will have to keep us updated on your journey.

Rae, I'm sorry for your loss. It is so difficult to come to terms with, especially as our bodies have so much going on hormonally let alone emotionally. its the most distressing time. If it is of any help I had a bit of a breakdown to my DH after bottling things up too much and it has helped us both immensely. I really would recommend just letting it all out :hugs:

Cutie did you test?? How are you getting on?

Nice to see you here Soanxious, I hope you are doing ok?

Nicole, how are you? I'm already started to feel anxious for the dreaded TWW and I've not even ovulated yet! I'm going to drive my self mad in the wait I know :wacko:

xx


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks Lou, been wandering around and and hoping to meet more women online like myself... im in my TWW and 10dpo but to be honest I think I am out this month, but after losses jan and feb maybe my body needs a break... I got a BFN this morning on ic meh!


----------



## loubyloumum

Hi Soanxious, how are you getting on lovely?

My first AF is now gfully over, was much heavier and longer than normal. I should ovulate around April 1st so hoping to catch the egg!! Its my birthday on April 16th so would be a great birthday present to get a BFP!

I hope everyone else is doing ok. Rae did you manage to chat with your DH?

How's things with you Nicole?? 

Thinking of you all xx


----------



## cutieq

Hi ladies! AF has arrived after my MC last month. So happy to finally have it back so quickly. Hoping we can get back to trying in 2 weeks.


----------



## Soanxious

Hi loubyloumum, I am about to see :witch: any moment as I have got brown discharge so will see her anytime today, the cramping has been SO bad this time im dreading the bleed.. as im in agony and had to take co codamol, maybe its because Jan and Feb I had mc this is my 1st proper period since December. I hope you get your BFP for your Birthday!!

Can you spread this around its a vote to see how and what people used to get pregnant, as I have been reading up on things that can aid conception, it may help us TTC xxx

Link Below V
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/2143779-mooncups-soft-cups-pre.html


----------



## Soanxious

Hi Cutie I am in same boat, im waiting for the bleed, I have the pre bleed at moment.. and im in Agony! x


----------



## NicoleN

Hi ladies, hope all is well!
Glad to hear AF showed for some of you, means you can definitely embrace a glass of wine, and know your body is doing it's job!
I'm supposed to ovulate tomorrow! And I've noticed some symptoms... Just letting whatever be, be.

Keep your chins up! :hugs:


----------



## Soanxious

FX nicole that you OV and catch the egg.. xx


----------



## KylasBaby

Can I join you ladies? I had a D&C monday for a MMC. Not sure when the baby died, but probably before 5 weeks as it was never seen on ultrasounds. Was 9 weeks when I had the D&C. Still cramping and spotting a bit. Back on all the supplements I took before I got pregnant to hopefully get my system back to prime conceiving mode. I conceived that pregnancy extremely easily I am praying it is as easy next time and a healthy baby.


----------



## RaeJ23

Hey Loubyloumum, I haven't had a chance to really talk to him b/c he's been working late (navy) but hopefully this weekened though.


----------



## Soanxious

Hi Kyla- - sorry to hear about your loss, its upsetting to hear of another and hopefully you will be back in great health to conceive again soon.. Good luck :)


----------



## Pink1981

Hi all, so sorry for all your losses :hugs:

I had a d&c on weds and want to get pregnant again as soon as possible. I'm so confused by it all.

The drs never said anything about when to TTC again. All they said was I would bleed for 2 weeks and to expect af anything from 6-8 weeks.

I have pretty short cycles usually thoug and the the bleeding is almost non existent already.

I did a test Thursday and again today and today's was definitely less visable.

When do we start TTC? Is it safe to now? Xx


----------



## Soanxious

Pink, I alwways thought you have to wait a cycle before you can TTC after a D&C, others may say different, I have had chemical pregnancies so as they were early and No operations we were allowed TTC straight away... FX and GL for when you are ready to x


----------



## Pink1981

Thanks soanxious xxx

All the waiting is just driving me crazy!


----------



## KylasBaby

Soanxious said:


> Pink, I alwways thought you have to wait a cycle before you can TTC after a D&C, others may say different, I have had chemical pregnancies so as they were early and No operations we were allowed TTC straight away... FX and GL for when you are ready to x

You don't HAVE to. There is no medical evidence conclusively saying whether waiting or not is best. It's mostly a personal decision.


----------



## Pink1981

I really don't want to, I'm just worried about infection. How long should we wait? 
The computer wasn't working when I was being discharged so she said some paperwork would be sent in the post... I haven't had it yet, I wonder if that has any info on it?


----------



## Soanxious

Thats what I said Kyla,, I was under impression you had to but others may say different..

Pink you can ring them up surely and ask them to give you advice over the phone? One of the other Dr's on the ward you were in should be able to tell nurses if the nurses can't answer... I know 3 of my friends that had D&C's were told to wait a month... but im not sure that is for everyone.. I think it alters with amount of weeks you were etc.. wait and see if others here post too.. i've never had a D&C


----------



## KylasBaby

Pink1981 said:


> I really don't want to, I'm just worried about infection. How long should we wait?
> The computer wasn't working when I was being discharged so she said some paperwork would be sent in the post... I haven't had it yet, I wonder if that has any info on it?

As long as you're not bleeding any longer you shouldn't be at an increased risk of infection. Most doctors say you can go back to having sex after two weeks so it would seem risk of infection is over then though I've heard when bleeding stops is fine too. Did your doctor put you on pelvic rest? I'm on pelvic rest for two weeks then fine to go back. 

The main reason given for waiting to ttc is for dating purposes of the next pregnancy. It would be harder to date without a lmp to go off of, but dating scans once you're further along can date the pregnancy. If you're uterine lining isn't thick enough to sustain a pregnancy yet you won't get pregnant. Our bodies know what to do.


----------



## Pink1981

Nope not on pelvic rest kylasbaby

I might give it a few more days and see how I feel. Maybe the letter will come Monday?!


----------



## KylasBaby

Pink1981 said:


> Nope not on pelvic rest kylasbaby
> 
> I might give it a few more days and see how I feel. Maybe the letter will come Monday?!

Definitely listen to your body and let it tell you what's right. If you don't get the letter maybe call and ask?


----------



## jesussonu2426

NicoleN said:


> Hi ladies, hope all is well!
> Glad to hear AF showed for some of you, means you can definitely embrace a glass of wine, and know your body is doing it's job!
> I'm supposed to ovulate tomorrow! And I've noticed some symptoms... Just letting whatever be, be.
> 
> Keep your chins up! :hugs:

Hi Nicole, Its been 7 weeks no AF yet after ruptured ectopic pregnancy on feb 5 (laparoscopic surgery) resulting in loss of my right tube. I got BFN thrice. Not sure when I ovulated. No symptoms of AF. What should I expect. Need suggestions please. Desperately trying to conceive :cry:


----------



## BabyDust3195

Hi everyone, I had a miscarriage on Valentines day (feb 14th) at 4.5 weeks and got pregnant again right away, as of yesterday i was 5 weeks and 6 days. But today I started bleeding very severly... Im not sure if my uterus wasnt fully healed from the first pregnancy or what happened. I have an appointment tomorrow and they were going to do an ultrasound.. im pretty sure they will still do one just to see whats really going on in there. Thats why most doctors advise you to wait because your uterus may not be fully healed. Not sure if this helps at all but Thats just my story.


----------



## cutieq

Babydust and Jesu , my fx are crossed and prayers are with you!


----------



## Button#

Hi ladies, can I join you? I started bleeding 12 days ago and passed the sac last Sunday. I haven't had any bleeding since Wednesday and the lines on my hpts are getting fainter. I would love to get pregnant again before AF comes. If not I am going to try SMEP next cycle.


----------



## loubyloumum

Hi Ladies :wave:

Welcome to all the new comers, I'm so sorry you find yourselves here :hugs: 
I have had a couple of losses now. we lost our twins in Nov 2011 and had our second loss in Feb this year. Both times I have found comfort and support from all of the wonderful women on this site. 

Getting pregnant before AF wasn't meant to be for me on either occasion but I have read so many success stories from woman who have - fxd and :dust: to you all xx

How is everyone getting on? Nicole have you reached the TWW? I am currently 1DPO and already feeling anxious about my wait to test im going to drive myself crazy :wacko: 

xxx


----------



## cutieq

Hi ladies, it's my fertile week after a MC in Feb. AF came this month, so I'm ready to TTC again!


----------



## NicoleN

Hubby and I aren't trying and not preventing, we have to move, so focusing on that for now! I believe I am about 9dpo, but not sure I'm 100% right!

Good luck ladies, and remember, don't let this control your lives... It'll happen for each of us when the time is right and our bodies are completely ready... Requires a lot of patience!!! Just don't let yourself down if you don't get pregnant ASAP... Great things take time!


----------



## loubyloumum

Hi ladies I hope you are all well :wave: I just wanted to come back here to update.

I think we have caught the egg this cycle (first cycle since mc) 

Here is today's test at 9dpo. I'm going to do a digi tomorrow and hope to see 'pregnant'

Praying for a sticky bean!! :dust:
 



Attached Files:







attachment1111.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Soanxious

loubyloumum said:


> Hi ladies I hope you are all well :wave: I just wanted to come back here to update.
> 
> I think we have caught the egg this cycle (first cycle since mc)
> 
> Here is today's test at 9dpo. I'm going to do a digi tomorrow and hope to see 'pregnant'
> 
> Praying for a sticky bean!! :dust:

Praying for a sticky bean for you x


----------



## loubyloumum

Thank you Soanxious. Do you see the line? xx


----------



## Mummy2aStar

hi.. I had a MMC in October, after approx four months, my period came back, tho still not regular. I dont know when i ovulate,(pcos) so im not sure if i have already. Anyhow trying really hard to concieve again as i feel i need to fill a emptiness i have since i miscarried. Any help will be awesome..thanks xx


----------



## cutieq

Louby so great to hear from you. I definitely see a line. Thanks for updating. Please keep us posted!!


----------



## Soanxious

Yes I see something, you're still early DPO so wouldn't be a strong line but something is there. x :D


----------



## Soanxious

what symptoms do you have?


----------



## loubyloumum

Welcome Mummy, I'm sorry for your loss :hugs: I don't have any advice as such as I don't know much about pcos. Do you use opk? I have always found them helpful. I hope you get your rainbow baby soon. 

Thank you cutie!! I see from your ticker you have just enetered the TWW! GL lovely lots of :dust: coming your way!

Soanxious, I'm so pleased that you and Cutie can see what I'm seeing too. Like you say I'm only 9dpo so its only ever going to be super faint but just to know others can see it too is reassuring. 
I haven't had loads of symptoms. Just ALOT of CM (TMI Sorry) some cramping 6dpo (poss implantation?) and pelvic pain. How are you finding the TWW? When are you due to test? :dust: to you x


----------



## Button#

I see a line Louby, congratulations!


----------



## Soanxious

Lou im not sure what has happened this cycle, my FF chart and my mobile app said I was due to OV *Friday* or *Saturday* but I started doing OPK's from last monday and it was faint then Tues darker then this one below on *Tuesday* and darkest on *Wednesday* I also had *ewcm* on Tuesday/Wed, after that Thursday and friday the test was very faint and on weekend could hardly see a line.I BD Mon-Tues-Wed and used Conceive plus Wed but was taken ill suddenly thursday and taken into hospital and came home friday, so was unable to BD so I missed what FF and my app were saying were my OV days, so what should of been my OV day I was unable to BD but had sticky CM by then so I am well confused. so I put my OPK reading into FF hence there is 1 line to show a possible ov and not a crosshair as my temps have not been dramatic either it also doesn't help that I have not been able to be on a routine temping due to illness and now my son has been ill with a tummy bug since yesterday and now my OH is ill. Normally I take a *Hpt* around 7dpo onwards as I am a *poas* but not sure if I am going to bother this cycle. :(

I hope your line gets a lot darker :D x
 



Attached Files:







010414.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 3









020414.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## cutieq

louby can't wait for you to test tomorrow!

soanxious, I absolutely hate when things get in the way of my timing! I think my app is a little off this cycle too so I tried to BD and cover my bases. Who knows!


----------



## loubyloumum

Morning ladies! So I've tested this am and I'm totally confused :wacko: 
I only had one digi and one clear blue plus so I did them both. Did the clear blue plus first and got this....

There is absolutely a line there no doubt about it. So I did the digi from the same urine and it came up 'not pregnant' :( I'm hoping that my hormone just isn't quite high enough yet but then I'm worrying that my hormone isn't increasing enough??? Aghh what do you all think?? I am only 10dpo still so know its early. I have spoke to the docs this am though and they are going to send me for bloods to be sure! So I suppose I will know for certain by tomorrow :thumbup:

Soanxious, It's a nightmare when things don't fall when you expect them to. In saying that, I normally ov CD 19 but this cycle I ovd CD17 and only knew because of my opks. I think you may have covered yourself looking at those tests, along with the ewcm and when you :sex: GL lovely xxxx
 



Attached Files:







photozzzzzz.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks Lou, I hope so... x

AS for your test I can see the line.. and digitals wont show up pregnant yet.. I would wait at least another 3 days minimum before a digi. so ignore digital they are not that sensitive :) your deffo pregnant looking at that test yay!!! xx


----------



## loubyloumum

EEEeeeeek thank you Soanxious :flower: 

Sending you loads of :dust: now

When are you due to test? xx


----------



## Soanxious

I may possibly test on Saturday :) that would be "Apparently" 9DPO so I have had tests show positive that early, I was debating whether or not to wait until AF is due, im not sure yet. Im not that excited to test this cycle as I don't feel I have done enough to warrant a Bfp.

Im so excited for you though.. I would possibly test again with a digital on weekend if I was you. :hugs: x


----------



## loubyloumum

I will do another at the weekend yes. I am having bloods done this afternoon and if positive I'm might ask for follow up bloods on Friday to see how my levels have risen - cheeky I know but if you don't ask you don't get :haha:

I have everything crossed for you. If you ovd when those tests indicated I think you are in with as good a chance as any. Sending loads of :dust: and GL your way!! Fxd xxxxxx


----------



## cutieq

Louby your faint looks good. I think soanxious is right, it's still early. Hope hope this is it for you!


----------



## loubyloumum

Thank you Cutie :hugs: I really really hope so too.

It would be awful if these faints were false :( as I always thought you cant get a false pos only a false neg??? :shrug:

xxx


----------



## cutieq

That's what I've always been told too! I got two positives on a digital, then a day later I got a faint positive and a negative with the same urine during my chemical but I was many more days dpo than you so my digital should've picked it up immediately. You're still early so hang on to hope!!


----------



## loubyloumum

UPDATE!!!! I couldn't resist just one more test (poas addict here :haha:) 
Don't get clearer than this... Preying for a sticky bean!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 59.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## cutieq

Yay yay yay!!!! Keep us posted. So happy for you!


----------



## loubyloumum

Thank you cutie!! I absolutely will. 
I be on here to see your bfp too :) xxx


----------



## NicoleN

Congrats Louby, great for you! Hopefully your body is fully prepared and accepts this babe for the long run 
I'm currently finishing up my second AF post-MC.


----------



## loubyloumum

Thanks Nicole :flower: We are super happy but also very cautious as we all are after a loss. Praying for a sticky bean. We conceived DS2 the first cycle after the loss of our twins so we hoping this will be a h&h 9 months this time too.
Are you going to be TTC this cycle? Xx


----------



## Soanxious

Ooooo a Christmas baby!!!! yay!!! Congratulations!! xx


----------



## cutieq

Louby it's lame that I'm still thinking about your test. Hoping it's your sticky!! So inspiring too. I had my MC in feb, a late big regular flow cycle in March, waiting for AF or BFP in April.


----------



## Soanxious

Cutie I mc in Feb too also one in Jan and had the biggest AF EVER last cycle, it was awful and painful.... I was hoping that was my womb getting ready for this month...

BFP's to us all xx


----------



## loubyloumum

:haha: Cutie its not lame at all! I still cant believe it myself! It was the first thing DH and I looked at this when we woke too!!

My MC was in Feb just like you both and was followed by a very heavy first cycle that has resulted in our :bfp: (and hopefully sticky beanie) 

Sending you both loads of :dust: xxxx


----------



## Button#

Congrats Louby, hope this is your sticky bean and you have a H&H 9 months.


----------



## cutieq

exciting. exciting. I'm going to try my absolute best to hold off on testing until AF is late. Soanxious, when will you test? (sorry if I've asked you that already I get confused on the threads)

Louby, so excited for you!!!


----------



## loubyloumum

Thanks Cutie and Button!! :flower: I am on :cloud9: at the moment but also feeling nervous!

I had promised myself I wasn't going to test this cycle until the 11th April when I would have been 12dpo....but I caved at 7dpo :haha: 
That's when the craziness hit as I was certain I saw a faint line. I have been poas constantly until last night :haha:

Its my birthday on Wednesday so a :bfp: is the best gift I could have wished for :happydance:

Keeping everything crossed for Soanxious and you :dust:


----------



## Soanxious

Cutie I may possibly test tomorrow morning, not expecting a line but I think I have had a BFP around 9/10 dpo what about you?

What a Beautiful present Louby :D and thanks x


----------



## cutieq

Soanxious, I'm only around 3 or 4 dpo. I'm waiting until AF is due to test. I'm buying cheapies online Tuesday. Waiting on the mail will help the week pass.


----------



## Soanxious

I was bad... I tested today :bfn: why did I test? I have ZERO symptoms and feel "out" this month :cry: im Tanya and I am a poas addict.. there I've said it. :(


----------



## loubyloumum

Cutie you are much stronger than me! I always tell myself I will wait until AF or a couple of days before AF then always crack about 7dpo! Useless!! :haha:

Soanxious you're absolutely not out at 8dpo no way! See what happens in a couple of days! I'm a poas addict too and always test too early :hugs:

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Louby I just don't have the symptoms, look at my chart,... I was supposed to OV on the saturday but got a pos opk on Wednesday and BD that day as Thursday when I wanted to I became very ill and got rushed into hospital so was unable to bd for days after :( im not sure of my new thermometer is the best either, its my first full month using it. x


----------



## loubyloumum

I have everything crossed for you lovely! Sorry you became ill at such a precious time :hugs: I hate to say it but your NOT out until the :witch: shows xx

I've only ever temped once, the cycle after my first mc in 2011. I did conceive that cycle but didn't find that temping helped me all that much as I quite often have disturbed sleep and found the whole thing added more stress for me. When some experienced tempers looked at my chart they admitted it didn't look great, no spike, no implantation dip but then I got my bfp anyway and had Ted 9month later happy and healthy. 

Have you tested again? 

Cutie - I hope you are coping well in the tww too. 

Xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Morning :) I was sick before I done my test this morning, thought it may be the tummy bug my son had earlier in week but I took this and I have a squinter, its more visable to naked eye the camera does not like very faint lines.. yesterday it was 100% *white* now I have a squinter that you can see the beginning of in the invert photo. will take another tomorrow but going by that I would say a :bfp: ? Im 9dpo xx
 



Attached Files:







invert120414.png
File size: 183 KB
Views: 7









1204141.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## cutieq

Lucky thread!! 

Louby how are you hanging in there? Have you tested again?

Soanxious, that's definitely a line!


----------



## Button#

Soanxious I'm on my phone so it's not showing up for me but congratulations. Post another one tomorrow, I expect I'll be able to see it then.


----------



## loubyloumum

Sorry for popping by late but yes I see it I see it I see it!!!!!! 
Can't wait to see tomorrow's test! Yipeee :happydance:

Lucky thread we have going indeed :) 

Cutie I am doing ok. Haven't tested again but the doctor wants to do my bloods again on Wednesday just to check progression. I've also bee prescribed a low dose of aspirin to take daily. He said there is increasing research that for some reason it improves chances in women who suffer from mc. So really doing all I can at this stage to try help little beanie out :) 

And of course I'm trying to keep a PMA too xxxx


----------



## sportysgirl

I would like to join. I had a miscarriage last month.
Congratulations to the ladies who have :bfp:


----------



## Button#

Hi sportysgirl, sorry for your loss. Hope you get your rainbow soon.


----------



## sportysgirl

Thanks button. I hope you get you rainbow soon too.


----------



## Soanxious

Hiya, will wait for tomorrow...not sure how to take very faint positives lol... I have no symptoms really... oh well bites nails.. xxx


----------



## loubyloumum

Hi Sporty, sorry for your loss :hugs: are you TTC again now or NTNP? I know women go either way after a loss. 

Button how are you getting on?

Soanxious, I can't wait for your test tomorrow! I'm feeling positive for you :) xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Hi sporty sorry your in this situation, I hope you get a SHBFP soon xx


----------



## sportysgirl

Thanks ladies. We are trying again not had a period since my miscarriage so we shall see.


----------



## cutieq

Feeling hopeful this month (what's new). The baby aspirin is interesting. Never heard that before. 

Light-headed all day today and had a flutter. I know it's too early but it's so fun to feel stuff -even if it's just ovulation lol


----------



## cutieq

Sporty, hate that you're here. We're here to get you through.


----------



## Soanxious

I take aspirin, I started after the last mc, my gp mentioned it, but I just took it. 75mg baby aspirin they call it :) x Im lightheaded too like im in a fuzzy place... spaced out now n again,not sure if it's hayfever x


----------



## cutieq

Gonna start some of those. Could be allergy related for me. Didn't think of that. Trying not to get my hopes up or focus on it too much.


----------



## Soanxious

Im just thinking if I dont get my bfp then I am 100% putting efforts in to ttc, even if ill we have to next cycle as I am 42 in dec..time is not on my side :( x


----------



## Button#

Soanxious looking forward to seeing your test today.

Nothing much happening for me at the moment. I've had a lot of spotting from my cervical abrasion recently but it actually stopped yesterday so me and OH DTD, so it'll probably start again today! I think if AF is going to show it'll be next weekend, I'm not entirely convinced I ovulated this cycle, next cycle will do SMEP.


----------



## Soanxious

I will be doing smep for definite next cycle :)

cant see the lines so much on forum but they were getting lighter :( so may of just caught one and it went straight away?
 



Attached Files:







130414.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## cutieq

Soanxious, I'm with you on next cycle. I think it's time I stop denying that I need to temp. I today test OPK this month so it's been a guessing game. I tried SMEP this cycle but we screwed up and Dtd way too much.

Button#, our cycles are similar. AF due for me on the 21st. Hoping she's a no show.


----------



## Soanxious

I love doing my chart :) but this month was not as straightforward as last months.. x


----------



## Button#

I've never tried charting. I don't really understand cm and I don't think I get unbroken sleep consistently enough to temp. It's a shame because I find it really interesting. I like the game on ff where you work out which day is OV.


----------



## cutieq

Yea. CM and cervix positioning never work for me. Almost always feels the same. I charted for awhile but I feel weird about tempting every morning. I may give it a shot! I'm definitely going to invest in a digital OPK this time so I can know for sure.


----------



## Soanxious

I bought a saliva microscope and used that last cycle... how much are digital opk? I cant reach my cervix most days as I have a tilted womb :(

Button as long as you have 4 hours sleep and temp around same time(I set alarm for 7.15am) then you can temp. AS for cm it helps but not 100% people use it even when they have low cm or no cm. if you do have cm then there are photos and videos on what to look at online, it's like being back at school doing a human biology class I love it :D 

I love doing the FF game too :D


----------



## cutieq

The one I want -shows you the peak days and the O day runs about 25 - 35 bucks. I guess invest was a strong word but I'm cheap lol


----------



## Button#

The problem is my LO is currently going through a phase of waking us up at about 4.30-5ish then going back to sleep. Maybe when he's past this phase I'll try it.


----------



## Soanxious

$35? oh thats good.. I think they are a lot more here in UK around £70 EEK!

Yeah as soon as he is over the waking give it a go.. you can always read up on it in the meantime so when you're ready you will know what you're doing :)


----------



## Soanxious

actually why time you buy machine and some sticks they are £100 EEK! x


----------



## laodicean

Hi

I just had my fourth miscarriage at the end of last month. Despite the fact that it was an accident and incredibly bad timing for many reasons, when I started bleeding at 5+6 I was absolutely gutted.

So, despite the fact that it's incredibly bad timing for many reasons, I find myself desperate to be pregnant again. I got a positive OPK yesterday, and we've managed to BD for the last three days, so I guess from here on it it's all about keeping my fingers crossed and trying not to go too crazy.

I used to temp previously - initially when we were trying to prevent so that I could be more familiar with my cycles, but after two miscarriages (birth control failure!) I used it to conceive my little boy. It was quite satisfying to do, and I got used to sticking a thermometer in my mouth each morning before doing anything. Not bothering starting to do it again for the now because the combo of shift work and 1yr old would probably only stress me out more than help!

Maybe if I don't catch in the next few cycles I might start doing it again.

I also used to have a CBFM, but I sold it and just buy the sticks by themselves. I got used to reading them without so figured I didn't need the monitor!


----------



## Soanxious

laodicean sorry to hear about your loss, and hope that you're able to conceive again soon x


----------



## Button#

Laodicean sorry for your loss.


----------



## loubyloumum

Hi ladies :wave:

Sorry I've been a little absent, I have a poorly Lo at the moment bless him :nope:

Laodicean, I'm so sorry for your loss and that you found yourself here. I totally understand your want/need to get pregnant straight away - I felt the same after both my losses too. I really hope you have your rainbow baby soon :hugs:

Soanxious, how are you today lovely? I still see *something* on those tests. When is AF due? 

Button, I did some googling on SMEP and it would appear that's exactly what DH and I did this cycle without even knowing it - and it worked!! :) GL hunny!! 

A friend of mine uses a CBFM and loves it. I'm lucky that my CM always gives me a good indication of OV but I'm totally clueless when it comes to cervix position!! :haha:


----------



## Button#

Louby - I did it the cycle I got my last BFP so I'm hoping it'll work for me again. Right now I'm thinking I should have AF by the weekend so not too long to wait. How are you feeling?


----------



## loubyloumum

Not too long now then!! Fxd it works for you again lovely - I will be cheering you on to get that egg :spermy:

I'm feeling absolutely fine...which if I'm honest is making me a little nervous. I do have sore veiny boobs but that's about it! I feel mad that I am wanting to feel sick :wacko:

I am still very early though (4w 3days) so hoping by next week I will have symptoms in full flow. I am having my bloods drawn on Wednesday so fxd they come back lovely and high!


----------



## Soanxious

Louby I cant wait to hear that you have nice high blood results :D

yeah still faint lines but not darker.. meh!!

I am literally fighting to stay awake, between being tired anyway and what seems to be hayfever with bunged up nose and headache im now on childrens piriton that has made me even more tired so Im about to get an hours sleep... 

here is a list of my tests.. at bottom you will see my 6dpo was pure white.. strange.. im due to have a visit off :witch: fri or sat (not sure as I ov 2 days earlier and was due sat for af) I have ordered superdrug tests as I have been informed they are good so will use them end of week when they arrive if :witch: isn't here.. I have no large heavy boobs... just tiny electric shocks now n again.. I normally have sore boobs when pregnant.. all confusing.

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-images164300

Glad you're feeling good, but I know what you mean about wanting to feel sick etc :hugs: xx


----------



## Soanxious

I found a £1 test in box from moving home. x 25 mui x
 



Attached Files:







1poundtest1.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 13









1poundtest2.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Button#

I can see the line even without it being inverted and I was struggling to see the others.


----------



## Soanxious

I feel rough.. just popped into town to get a superdrug own brand... here it is.. last test till wednesday!! 11dpo and on 5 diff brand tests a line this is darkest with superdrug sorry for all the posts girls xxxx
 



Attached Files:







superdrug14.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 11









superdrug14 1.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Button#

I can see that without even clicking on the picture to enlarge it! It's getting very exciting Soanxious!


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks hun.. just need this one to stick.. if it does due date 25th dec xxx


----------



## slowloris

Hello. Soanxious good luck! Can defo see a line there.
im waiting to ov after mmc, should be any day now x


----------



## Button#

What a lovely Christmas present! Really hope it sticks for you.


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks girls.. FX it sticks and FX for you all to get a BFP xxxx


----------



## laodicean

Congrats, Loubylou and Soanxious! Got my fingers crossed for both of you that these are your rainbows x


----------



## Soanxious

Thank you. Not got strong symptoms but for every day I have a line I will be happy. :) x


----------



## loubyloumum

Yeahhhhh!!! I can't see that as clear as day too congrats my love :happydance: :happydance: 

I really hope this is a lucky thread for ALL of us ladies :dust: xxxxx


----------



## cutieq

Congrats louby and soanxious, I think we were on a thread from last cycle. Please keep us posted. Eyes glued to your tests for a sticky, healthy 9 months. Hopefully BFP's for all of us!


----------



## loubyloumum

Hi all :wave: 
Just popping by quickly and wanted to see how everyone was getting on?

I still don't really have any pregnancy symptoms and it is now really starting to worry me....I'm trying my hardest to have a PMA but it's proving difficult. 
Had my bloods taken today so should know my levels tomorrow....praying they are nice and high!! 

I hope everyone else is ok xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Hi, hope the blood results are good louby :hugs: 

Thanks everyone for the thoughts but I think Im having another Chemical, I done another test yesterday and it was lighter than the day before. I have no pregnancy symptoms and im just so fed up now this will be my 4th Chemical since october :cry: I really wanted this one as it would of been Due Christmas... I was too scared to goto the EPAU to get my bloods done to check and I won't go near a pregnancy test either and I have over 30 here.. because I don't want to face what is obvious...just feeling sad :( xxx and to top it all.. FF altered my OV date and im not 13dpo like I thought so my faintish lines was okish.. I am now 14 dpo so means it should of been a lot stronger for dpo I was when I took test :( xxx


----------



## cutieq

Keep is posted louby! Soanxious I'm angry with the universe for you. *sending hugs*


----------



## Soanxious

:hugs: cutie x


----------



## cutieq

soooo very ready for next week. I seriously don't want to test at all, I want more symptoms before I test. I feel like AF is coming and I'm even more afraid that if I get a BFP, it won't stick. Grrrr there has to be a better way


----------



## Soanxious

Cutie I just had another Chemical..temp drop and :bfn: so if I was you I would'nt test till *After* AF is due, I am *NEVER* going to test before AF is due again... so not worth the heartache :hugs: xx


----------



## loubyloumum

Aw Soanxious, I'm so sorry lovely :hugs: :cry: xxxxxx


----------



## Soanxious

my 4th Chemical in a row :( x


----------



## cutieq

Really hate to hear that! I certainly feel your pain. I decided to wait. I'm almost afraid to test these days. :( we're here to listen!

Louby, let us know how things go!


----------



## Button#

Soanxious I'm so sorry.


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks all.. OH happy to keep trying for as long as I want to so thats main thing..x

Glad you have decided to wait.. im only going to do Digital *After* af is due now to stop any heartache x


----------



## loubyloumum

I'm due a phone call from my doctor this afternoon so will keep you posted on what he says. Still not 'feeling' pregnant though but just got to wait and see what my levels are and try and remember every pregnancy is different I suppose.

I'm feeling so sad for you today Soanxious. It's good that your DH is willing to take your lead on the TTC front though, that must be a comfort. Will your docs run any test for you now as you've had 4 in a row? 

I was told by the EPU here that they would only investigate losses after 3 in a row. I really am thinking of you :hugs: :flower:

Cutie it's great that you've been able to hold off testing. Even though I am an avid early tester I openly admit that phase sends me mad and does drive my DH up the wall too - as I'm constantly asking him if he can see a line :blush:

Button I hope you're well lovely xxx


----------



## Button#

I'm well thanks Louby. In that boring bit of waiting til AF is over and waiting until I start doing the OPKs.


----------



## Soanxious

Louby hope Dr's have good results for you!! :D

I saw my ob last week after my 3rd the epau requested she see me, ob said that as I have 3 grown up chidlren and never had problems before there can't be anything wrong and it is just mainly bad luck as most pregnancies dont make it it is just I am testing so early I am finding out.. im fertile so thats a good thing.. and hopefully if I want to keep trying I will get my sticky one.. she was going to doa blood test to check something or other and see if I needed aspirin but I have been taking aspirin for 2 months so it can't be that. plus she wanted me to have the test 10-12 weeks after my last pregnancy.. so I can't go for that now as she said last week if I didn't get pregnant this month for me to have my bloods done in around 3 weeks but now I had the chemical I can't. I will ring her secretary Tuesday and explain and see what my ob wants to do.

FX all is well with you..

Button AF is always the worst.. then afterwards comes the hope again... FX you get a SHBFP x


----------



## jessmke

Hi Ladies, can I join in?

First, congrats to the BFPs, and so sorry for those of you who had af show up.

I got pregnant on our first time trying, but that ended in a mc at 4 weeks 5 days on March 24. We started trying again right away once the bleeding stopped. We're hoping that since we got a bfp on our first try, we'll get a bfp quickly again. We have a very small window this year when I can be pregnant - I am a student, most of my courses are online but I have to be on campus for 2 ten week blocks of time in the next year, and then a 6 week practicum, so we can only have a baby this year if it's born in November or December. We were so excited when it happened quickly and fit perfectly into our schedule. We were pretty devastated when it ended in mc, and I am feeling anxious because if we are not pregnant this month we will have to wait for a year before we ttc again. 

For the last week I have been having cramps in my lower abdomen (feel like gas pains but they don't go away when I pass gas or go to the bathroom), and I'm extremely bloated. However, the last time I was pregnant I had WAY more symptoms, I really just don't feel the same this time so I think I'm out. AF is due in a week, and I'm waiting until AF is due before I test because I really won't be able to handle it if I end up with a chemical.

FX to everyone for their BFP!


----------



## laodicean

Soanxious, I'm so sorry. There are things that can be taken in addition to aspirin (but that need to be prescribed), so it's definitely worth continuing to see the obstetrician. I really hope the next time's the charm though and all of it's unnecessary. Here's to a digital test at least one day after AF is due!


----------



## Soanxious

Jess, sorry for your loss... do you chart? hope you're able to get pregnant this month GL fx x

laodicean I know my progesterone is always good, but wasn't aware that there were other things, the problem being she wants me to wait around 8/12 weeks after last hcg before I have tests done.. im 41 and half and time is running out.. >>confused<< xx


----------



## jessmke

Soanxious said:


> Jess, sorry for your loss... do you chart? hope you're able to get pregnant this month GL fx x

No I don't chart, we basically just dtd A LOT! Haha! 

I just had the tiniest little bit of pinkish discharge on the toilet paper when I went to the bathroom. If I wasn't on the lookout for implantation bleeding (which I did have last month) then I would have completely missed it. I hope it's a good sign!


----------



## Button#

Good luck jess


----------



## laodicean

Soanxious said:


> laodicean I know my progesterone is always good, but wasn't aware that there were other things, the problem being she wants me to wait around 8/12 weeks after last hcg before I have tests done.. im 41 and half and time is running out.. >>confused<< xx

If you've got a clotting disorder then some women benefit from a daily injection of blood thinner that works better than aspirin does.

It's worth talking to your ob, and explaining your concerns about time running out. The other way to look at it though is that there is a chance the tests might find a problem that can be solved, and save you another few months of heartbreak.

Doesn't make sense that she'd want to wait 8 weeks though. Surely once you've had a normal cycle that should be enough? So 4 weeks?


----------



## loubyloumum

Hi Jess and welcome. Sorry for your loss lovely :hugs: wishing you all the luck in getting your sticky bfp as soon as possible! 

I had the call from the doctor earlier and it's good news about my bloods. He was concerned as they were only at a level of 12 last Wednesday at 10dpo (I got my positive digi 1-2weeks four hours after having my first bloods done so knew the hormone must have risen some to get the pregnant show) 
Anyway waffle over my bloods from yesterday at 17dpo have come back at 484 so they have more than doubled every 48hours. He was very pleased with this result and has now passed my care over to the midwifery team. So now it's just a case of waiting and seeing and praying I make it the full 9months xxxxx


----------



## jessmke

loubyloumum said:


> Hi Jess and welcome. Sorry for your loss lovely :hugs: wishing you all the luck in getting your sticky bfp as soon as possible!
> 
> I had the call from the doctor earlier and it's good news about my bloods. He was concerned as they were only at a level of 12 last Wednesday at 10dpo (I got my positive digi 1-2weeks four hours after having my first bloods done so knew the hormone must have risen some to get the pregnant show)
> Anyway waffle over my bloods from yesterday at 17dpo have come back at 484 so they have more than doubled every 48hours. He was very pleased with this result and has now passed my care over to the midwifery team. So now it's just a case of waiting and seeing and praying I make it the full 9months xxxxx

That's great news! Have a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## laodicean

Congrats, Louby!


----------



## cutieq

Louby yay!!!!!! Congrats, that's great news!


----------



## Soanxious

laodicean said:


> Soanxious said:
> 
> 
> laodicean I know my progesterone is always good, but wasn't aware that there were other things, the problem being she wants me to wait around 8/12 weeks after last hcg before I have tests done.. im 41 and half and time is running out.. >>confused<< xx
> 
> If you've got a clotting disorder then some women benefit from a daily injection of blood thinner that works better than aspirin does.
> 
> It's worth talking to your ob, and explaining your concerns about time running out. The other way to look at it though is that there is a chance the tests might find a problem that can be solved, and save you another few months of heartbreak.
> 
> Doesn't make sense that she'd want to wait 8 weeks though. Surely once you've had a normal cycle that should be enough? So 4 weeks?Click to expand...

I will ring her secretary Tuesday and ask her for another appt. thanks xx


----------



## Soanxious

Congratulations Louby thats Excellent news xxx


----------



## Button#

Great news Louby.


----------



## jessmke

Hello ladies! I hope you're all doing well this Easter weekend!

So literally the day I wrote my last post about not poas until af was due I went out and bought a couple of cheapie tests from Walmart and peed on one, it was negative but it was also 8 days before af was due so I wasn't really surprised. I peed on another one this morning (5 days before af is due) and still negative. The reason I decided to test early is because there's a huge waitlist for a midwife where I live so I want to know asap so I can get on a waitlist (just recently our provincial health care started to pay for midwifery care, prior to that you had to pay out of pocket, so now the demand has skyrocketed and there aren't enough midwives to keep up with the demand).

Anyways, my OH and I are heading out to the cabin this weekend. We just had a snowstorm blow in and I would LOVE to spend some time in the hot tub looking at the snow capped mountains, is it bad to sit in a hot tub at this stage of pregnancy (if I even am pregnant?). I don't want to do anything to affect my chances of having a sticky bean!


----------



## laodicean

Sorry, Jess, I've got no idea about hot tubs in the 2ww. My opinion to most things about the 2ww is that you can't live everyday like you might be pregnant, so until I know whether I am or not I just do what I want. Baby doesn't properly start sharing a circulation with you until week 5/6 anyway, so alcohol especially is not worth avoiding till you've got a definite BFP. But a hot tub would heat the egg as well as your body, so may be best to avoid staying in there too long.


----------



## laodicean

My OH is convinced I'm pregnant. Apparently I've got all the signs that I display in the early, early stages of pregnancy, namely: knackered, super-grumpy and horny.

I'm only 6dpo. Part of me thinks he might be right, the other half remembers that after my last middle-of-first trimester miscarriage, I spent the next three cycles feeling all the symptoms of pregnancy without actually being pregnant, and am aware that might be happening again. Don't want to disappoint him&#8230; or myself.


----------



## cutieq

@laod nothing wrong with being positive! I too think I'm pregnant this month, but I'm too afraid to test right now. AF is due tomorrow. I feel nothing like AF coming so she's probably gonna be late.


----------



## laodicean

cutieq said:


> @laod nothing wrong with being positive! I too think I'm pregnant this month, but I'm too afraid to test right now. AF is due tomorrow. I feel nothing like AF coming so she's probably gonna be late.

I know what you say is true, but that I was so positive about the last pregnancy, and then I still lost it. I'm back to where I was - scared to test before AF in case it's a chemical, scared to test after AF in case I miscarry, scared to have a 12 week scan in case the baby's died, scared to tell anyone that I'm pregnant before the 20 weeks scan

I'm so jealous of women who get a positive pregnancy test and then the next thing: baby. No fear, just certainty.

Are you going to wait till you're definitely late, or test tomorrow?


----------



## cutieq

laodicean said:


> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> @laod nothing wrong with being positive! I too think I'm pregnant this month, but I'm too afraid to test right now. AF is due tomorrow. I feel nothing like AF coming so she's probably gonna be late.
> 
> I know what you say is true, but that I was so positive about the last pregnancy, and then I still lost it. I'm back to where I was - scared to test before AF in case it's a chemical, scared to test after AF in case I miscarry, scared to have a 12 week scan in case the baby's died, scared to tell anyone that I'm pregnant before the 20 weeks scan
> 
> I'm so jealous of women who get a positive pregnancy test and then the next thing: baby. No fear, just certainty.
> 
> Are you going to wait till you're definitely late, or test tomorrow?Click to expand...

I'm the exact same. I think that's why I hold off. I don't want to see faints. After my first BFP and losing it, I'm a nervous wreck about getting positive and even more nervous about losing it. I'm gonna wait until I'm late. Ideally I'd like to see a nice strong positive on a digital. You?


----------



## laodicean

cutieq said:


> I'm the exact same. I think that's why I hold off. I don't want to see faints. After my first BFP and losing it, I'm a nervous wreck about getting positive and even more nervous about losing it. I'm gonna wait until I'm late. Ideally I'd like to see a nice strong positive on a digital. You?

I've accepted that whatever I do I'm going to worry, therefore I'll probably start testing around 10dpo. Unlike last time though, I'm not going to tell anyone except the OH and a midwife (once/if I get past 7wks).

The way I look at it, if AF starts on time, I'll still have "was I or wasn't I?" feelings considering the symptoms I'm having. My OH is right - me saying "sorry, I'm really PMSy at the moment" always coincides with me being pregnant.


----------



## Soanxious

Im keeping my FX for you all xxxx Im hoping to get a SHBFP in a few weeks... :hugs: x


----------



## jessmke

Feeling sad.

AF type cramps just started, I'm pretty sure the witch is on her way. :witch:


----------



## cutieq

laodicean said:


> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> I'm the exact same. I think that's why I hold off. I don't want to see faints. After my first BFP and losing it, I'm a nervous wreck about getting positive and even more nervous about losing it. I'm gonna wait until I'm late. Ideally I'd like to see a nice strong positive on a digital. You?
> 
> I've accepted that whatever I do I'm going to worry, therefore I'll probably start testing around 10dpo. Unlike last time though, I'm not going to tell anyone except the OH and a midwife (once/if I get past 7wks).
> 
> The way I look at it, if AF starts on time, I'll still have "was I or wasn't I?" feelings considering the symptoms I'm having. My OH is right - me saying "sorry, I'm really PMSy at the moment" always coincides with me being pregnant.Click to expand...


Hope that's a good sign!


----------



## Soanxious

Hopefully not Jess, a lot of women have implantation cramps :) x


----------



## cutieq

AF due today. Testing on Friday. On pins and needles haha


----------



## Soanxious

OMG cutie.. thats AMAZING will power!!!!!!!!!! 

I think I can just about manage to test on AF day.. but 5 days after? EEK! Your brilliant lol!

Do you temp to? x


----------



## cutieq

Soanxious said:


> OMG cutie.. thats AMAZING will power!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I think I can just about manage to test on AF day.. but 5 days after? EEK! Your brilliant lol!
> 
> Do you temp to? x

Lol well my longest cycle ever was 34 days so I don't even think of testing until I get there. I'm very frugal so the money of testing really drives me nuts and I also hate to see that bfn. I'm having stomach pains today so I think she's on the way :(


----------



## Soanxious

Hopefully implantation cramps hun x


----------



## loubyloumum

Hi ladies :wave: I hope everyone enjoyed the bank holiday weekend?? We had some lovely weather so managed to be out and about the whole weekend which was great. 

Just been doing some catching up and I'm sooo hoping some :bfp: are just around the corner ladies. Exciting!!

Cutie your will power is amazing!!!! I hope AF has stayed away hunny!

Hope everyone is still feeling positive??

Soanxious, how are you lovely? :hugs:


xx




xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Just finsihed my chemical, im spotting... im sad but still hopeful as there is a page 41 and pregnant, and there are women same age as me and older saying they are pregnant naturally.. so I am still holding hope and praying.. I really want to give my OH a child and I really want that baby to hold smell and nuzzle into and love forever. x


----------



## cutieq

Took a digital this morning. We have a drinking work function and I figured it was time to face the music anyway. BFN come on AF so I can get this next cycle moving. Hope you're all doing well!


----------



## loubyloumum

Soanxious, I'm glad you are coming to the end of the chemical now lovely, not that it makes it any easier I know :hugs: How long is it you have to wait for further testing now? I'm holding out hope for you. There are so so many women who have their rainbow baby in their early and mid forties after a hard battle so I'm sure you will have yours soon. Then all of this agony will have been worth it. Really thinking of you :flower:

Cutie, so sorry on the BFN :hugs: I really thought this was your month. The bloody :witch: can be so cruel when she is late like this xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks louby, im still hoping to get a SHBFP x Im not having anymore testing so to speak, my ob only wanted to test for 1 thing that can only be done around 8+ weeks after a pregnancy, I rang my ob secretary today and left a message explaining what has happened and what do I do now, probably have to wait a fw days for a call back :( x


----------



## Soanxious

:hugs: cutie x


----------



## Bushmumma

Hi ladies, 
Sorry for your losses :hugs:
DH and I lost our baby at 5w6d didn't find out until 10 weeks :(.

It's now 4 weeks and 1 day exactly after and we have been trying, I'm not sure about my levels as my doctor didn't ask to see me again:/.

I'm think we could be pregnant again although I'm very frightened to test... Is this normal? My period was always spot on and never late (I understand it could take a little longer) I feel different, my breast are sore and heavy and have begun to peoduce milk again. I don't want to get my hopes up an case of a bfn!!

When would be a good time to test? 

Also I might add that the mc was all natural. 

Any advice please :) 

Always hopeful xo


----------



## Button#

Have you tested since your loss to check they've gone back to negative? 

I had sore boobs before my first period after mc which is unusual for me so you could be the same.


----------



## Bushmumma

Button, no I haven't I wasn't sure on what to do with no information from my doctor I assumed that I was right to just leave it.. Wrong I guess :/..

Also I thought af was coming about 4-5 days ago, feeling uncomfortable and slight pain at my cervix after intercourse... Last night no more pain and not uncomfortable anymore. 
Wait, don't wait, test, don't test, too early??? 
I just don't know :(..


----------



## slowloris

Bushmama is cud be good news. But i know from experience that u can have preg like symptoms with af for a few months after mc. So hard to tell. I would say to wait a few more days maybe incase af arrives. Then test! 

best of luck x 
im only 5dpo after mc. X


----------



## Button#

I would test and if you do still have a positive test then test again a few days later to see if the line gets darker. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## eme

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me popping in here. I am 5 weeks past my miscarriage, mmc was confirmed 7 weeks ago. I had multiple ultrasounds confirming everything had passed as well as my lining being back to normal. I never took a hpt to confirm negative because I knew I could easily become obsessed with poas and waste a ton of money haha

We were told to wait to try for a few cycles, two days after I finally stopped bleeding we had sex (yay it had been two months!! lol) and the very next day I had VERY distinct ovulation pain :wacko: We've only had sex a few other times since because I've been worried about getting pregnant too soon after the mc and DH pulled out each time just to make sure. 

Well for the last week I started getting symptoms like CLOCKwork just like when I got my BFP in January. I even had pink-tinged CM at 11 days past when I felt ovulation. So last night DH and I were at the gym and I got really nauseous and I told him, just to be safe (since I've had a bit to drink here and there in the past few weeks) I wanted to take a test to confirm it was negative. Well last night and this morning it turned BFP within seconds. It's not super dark, not light either.....it's a distinct line that shows immediately. 

Is it possible that this is a "false" positive and just leftover HCG from my last pregnancy? I know none of you can give me a firm answer to that, just curious how long it took for your tests to show negative. I would think I'm far enough past the miscarriage that even if it were to be left over hcg, it wouldn't be so dark so fast. Thanks for any advice you can give or experiences you can share.


----------



## Bushmumma

Thanks button, I feel like I want to test at the same time I think that if I wait then I will be certain if I don't get a visit from af after at least two months, also that would be two months off my waiting time too if I was to get a bfp!! 

Oh dear, I don't know I'm confused and seem I little jumbled up in nervousness lol...

I'll keep chatting and see if I can come to some kind of level with myself haha... 

It's just one small step taking a hpt yet it seems like a giant leap..


----------



## Button#

Bushmumma - maybe just see how long you can hold out before testing. 

Eme - I got a negative about 3 weeks after miscarrying. Tbh it sounds like it might be an actual BFP. If it is I hope it's your rainbow.


----------



## Pink1981

Eme I got a negative 8 days after d&c.

Seems like a BFP to me. Any chance you can get bloods done to confirm rising hcg? X


----------



## eme

yeah my OB wanted me to come in today and then again on Friday but I'm flying out tomorrow (I'm a flight attendant) and won't be back during their business hours until Tuesday next week so she told me to just wait until then and we'll do the blood work. She said there's no need to rush so that made me feel better.


----------



## Button#

Wow, brilliant job!


----------



## laodicean

I did a hpt a couple of days after I ovulated this month to check that it was negative, and it was. So that was about two weeks after miscarriage? Definitely sounds like you got a proper BFP, Eme. Congrats!


----------



## loubyloumum

Welcome to the newcomers :flower:

Eme, I really think that sounds like your :bfp: GL with your blood work lovely I hope this is your rainbow.

Bush, with both my MMC's AF was 12days later than normal and I also had pregnancy symptoms during those times. Our body can be so cruel to us afterr MC but the only way to really know is to test and if its poss, test again a few days later to see if the line is getting darker. Its difficult for you as you were never advised to keep testing post MC until you got a neg. I was getting faint positives for a looooong time after my last MMC then when my neg came the :witch: wasn't too far behind. GL hunny. 

How is everyone else feeling? xxxx


----------



## Button#

Looking forward to starting OPKs tomorrow, haven't POAS for ages! 

Kind of wishing people would stop asking me when we are going to have a second.


----------



## cutieq

CD 2 of AF. It's been very light, but I've had bad cramping and tiredness, so I think it's a good cycle. Ready to test for OPK! I should get my positive around my hubby's birthday. I'm getting very antsy to get my next BFP. Nothing compares to seeing that first one. My friends are popping up left and right and having healthy, stickies, which is so bittersweet. Definitely ready for my turn.


----------



## sportysgirl

Button# said:


> Looking forward to starting OPKs tomorrow, haven't POAS for ages!
> 
> Kind of wishing people would stop asking me when we are going to have a second.

I know what you mean. People keep asking me if I am pregnant! X


----------



## jessmke

AF is due today, I took a digital test this morning and it said Not Pregnant. I really don't feel like AF is on the way though, a couple of days ago I had what felt like AF cramps, but nothing came of it. Those cramps are gone now, and I don't feel at all like I usually do when she comes. I wonder if maybe she's coming late due to the MC.

I'm really upset about my bfn this morning, because now it means we have to wait until January to start ttc again due to my crazy school schedule and practicum that I have to complete. My first bfp was PERFECT timing, exactly what we had planned for and we were so pleased that everything was working out perfectly. I only got to enjoy that feeling for 5 days.

Oh and the bloating, it is SHOCKING! My belly went back to normal right after the MC for about two weeks, and then the bloating hit and I am soooo uncomfortable!


----------



## laodicean

AF feels like it's right around the corner for me, 4 days early. Not cramping, just that sense of heavy draining that I associate strongly with impending AF and have never to my recollection had when pregnant. BFN this morning at 10dpo, so I guess I'm going to have another couple of cycles of feeling pregnant again, like last time. Which puts me off trying. I can't be doing with the "am I aren't I" games that my body plays after miscarriage.


----------



## jessmke

I'm on CD 36 and still waiting for AF. I took a hpt this morning and it was negative, so I think it's just taking AF a little longer than usual to show up after my mc. I wish she would just show up so I would know one way or another!

So disappointed that now we have to wait for another year before we can try again. I think if we had never had a bfp to begin with I wouldn't be so upset, but the fact that everything worked out just ask planned, and then to have that taken away from us has made this whole thing so much worse.


----------



## Soanxious

Jess if your cycle is going to be much longer or messed up next cycle too maybe try Vitex? xx


----------



## jessmke

Soanxious said:


> Jess if your cycle is going to be much longer or messed up next cycle too maybe try Vitex? xx

Thanks, I'll look into that!

I'm not able to try next cycle, we have a very weird year coming up and the only way we could make it work with a baby is if I were to fall pregnant in March/April, so I've missed that window now. We can't try again until February next year. If I did happen to fall pregnant before then we would obviously make it work, but it would require a lot of sacrifices that we are trying to avoid making.

The weird thing is that I was always planning on waiting until 2015 to ttc, but my OH really wanted a baby so we decided to work it into our plan for 2014. Now it isn't going to happen, and I am the one who is devastated and my OH is ok with it! 

My rational brain is trying to tell me that this all for the best - I have so much going on in 2014 that I wouldn't be able to really enjoy being pregnant, and being preggers would be a bit of a struggle with some of my commitments coming up. It'll be a lot easier and less stressful if we wait for a year, but my emotional brain just can't seem to get on board with not having a baby this year. :cry:


----------



## laodicean

I know what you mean, Jessmke. We didn't get pregnant on purpose, and I had no intention of adding to our family until I had a more stable job and we'd paid off more debt and maybe had somewhere a bit bigger to live - perhaps in a year or so.

Now it's all I can think about, and it's driving me crazy.

My rational brain is telling me to go back to plan A, but the rest of me is desperate for a new squish.

My cycles after miscarriage are always wonky - and depending on how far I got in the pregnancy, chock full of symptoms that convince me I'm pregnant when I'm not. This month was no different - still feel pregnant, but day 2 of a light AF that arrived 2 days early in the end. The miscarriage that I had at 9+6, the following cycle was 48 days long with a really heavy AF, and again, I'd spent most of it convinced I was pregnant again. Wishful thinking is really painful sometimes.


----------



## Bushmumma

Hi ladies, it's been 5 weeks post mc and last night I had pink blood when I wiped nothing for the rest of the night and this morning only again a little when I wiped. DH and I have been ttc straight away lots of trying as bleeding stopped on 1st of April close to everyday since then (sorry tmi). 
I have had some small cramps and heavy feeling in my breats for the last week. I know that I won't find my answer here I am only asking for feedback. 
I do want to be pregnant again so I hope it's not in my head. I'm not ready to test yet as I think I'll wait until this spotting goes or turns in af. 

Wondering what other ladies have experienced at this time and if you think it's possible it could be implantation bleeding? 

Please help any advise 

Always hopeful xo


----------



## slowloris

Bushmama i really hope its good news for you.
symptoms can be weird after mc but spotting could be a very good sign. Keep us posted.

im driving myself mad already and af isn't due until at least Saturday.


----------



## Soanxious

Symptom spotting is a nightmare.. do you do a chart too? GL x


----------



## Bushmumma

Well now my spotting has turned brown like and it's just a tinge... DH is sure we are pregnant again. We both want to test and at the same time think if we can hold out just a little longer it would be great... Also today the sacroiliac joint pain I suffer in my front has returned :-/ I know for certain that this had disappeared and I get it every pregnancy- it's how I knew I was pregnant with my dd. It happens as my body produces extra hCG. 
Anyway fingers crossed, I'm not sure how long I will be able to wait to test but I feel like if I'm wrong I'll be shattered. 

Have other ladies had this, similar with spotting (no liner required) to brown within 24hrs?
If so what has been your outcome?

Soanxious- I haven't charted... If we are not pregnant and I get a follow up visit from af in a day I will begin. I will be asking for all the info on what to do as I have never charted before. 
I kinda feel like I couldn't be so lucky to be pregnant again so soon and I think that is what is stopping us from testing. I hope that makes sense :) lol 


Always hopeful xo


----------



## Soanxious

Bushmumma how many dpo are you? I got pregnant straight after chemical feb and had another chemical, 2 started off brown then bleed.. I had had a week of positive tests first.

AS for charting there is a lot of us here that chart just click on our charts to take you to fertility friend and it explains everything you need to know there even videos on what to do and what you will see etc plus we will always answer questions, if you are thinking of charting buy a good basal thermometer online. :)

Good luck.. hopefully you are having implantation shows.


----------



## Bushmumma

Soanxious- I don't know, pretty pathictic I guess :/. 
I have not ever taken notice of this so even after 3 babies I hadn't had to know ( sorry if that sounds rude) DH and I just fell pregnant and they were sticky! 

This was my first mc and it's only now I'm learning all of the things that can assist in so many ways :). I feel rather bad that I was so ingnorant to this with my previous pregnancies although being part of this site and with mates made I feel blessed now and take my hat off to everyone of you precious ladies that continue to remain so strong. My mum always told me that 'there's always someone worse off than you' she was right! There are manus mums on here that have been dealt a really shitty hand but each time they smile when a new deck is dealt, that's strength, that's amazing and that's incredible! 

Anyway I don't know, I read about cm four days ago and only then was I seeing what mine was like. Four days ago it was creamy/sticky and has gotten kinda thick.. Shit, I think I got the explanation of that right :/. Please help me if I'm wrong in my description of the correct use of words. 

If this is not IB and af comes, I will no longer be an illiterate to ttc. 
I will be asking a millions questions and annoying the heck outta you all.

I am sorry if I have offended anyone this was not my intention, I am only expressing myself. 

Always hopeful xo


----------



## Soanxious

Bushmumma here is a link of abbreviations. for the forum 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html

AS for the cm they are Dry - Sticky - Creamy - Watery - Eggwhite :) 

I was always very fertile and caught straight away with my children when I was younger, but only since I have been trying for the last 2 years with my OH that we have had problems :( I am also 41 now so I think the main problem is that... my age :( xx


----------



## cutieq

Bushmumma, don't feel bad that you don't know these things. Sometimes I wish I was oblivious to it all. The threads and people here are a great help.


----------



## Bushmumma

They are wonderful people on here for sure! Feeling a little less rotten today lol.. 
Going to buy a box of tests and test tonight I think fx it's a BFP!!

I'll keep you all up dated for sure :)... I'm praying I'm not jumping the gun hereby testing :/... Hmmm... Oh well here goes nothing!!


----------



## Bushmumma

Soanxious- I posted but it didn't post :/.

Thanks for the link, guess I'm not doing to bad with the shorthand lol..

All my blessings for you and OH to make you mini you!! 
I love that xo


----------



## Bushmumma

Ooooookay ladies I really couldn't wait so I POAS at 3:18pm and it's a faint BFP! 

I'll do another in the morning I hope I get a darker line. 

Always hopeful xo


----------



## Button#

How exciting Bushmumma! Hope this is your sticky bean!


----------



## Bushmumma

Button darling so do I, hopeful as always but not allowing my self any excitement yet... I'm scared it's going to be a replay of the last so think I'll get happy if I at least get to see a heartbeat.. Until then fx :) thank you though sweetheart xo


----------



## Soanxious

Ohhhhh Bushmamma how exciting... FX it's a lot darker with FMU!!!!!! :happydance: x

I just got me a Pos Opk by the looks of it.
 



Attached Files:







OPK290414.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Bushmumma

Ahhhh, want to share my picture so bad just not sure how to.


----------



## Soanxious

just messaged you in another room.. hopefully it will work :D x


----------



## Bushmumma

Ok I did it but in the other room.. I'll do it in here too yes?


----------



## Soanxious

yes as others can see here too if you want... runs over to other page lol x


----------



## Bushmumma

This is my faint squinter BFP ladies fx it's a sticky one!! 
Thought I'd share with you all xo
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 10


----------



## slowloris

Congrats bushmama stick Lil bean!!! X


----------



## Bushmumma

Thanks slowloris, I'll POAS first thing in the morning and let you know and see the outcome fx it's noticeable (well at least more noticeable)


----------



## loubyloumum

Been casually stalking for the past few days and just logged on to see the start of your BFP - Congratulations Bush!! Praying this is your sticky bean and that line gets darker for you :) 

Soanxious - yey for the pos OPK !! Time for the :spermy: to catch that egg! TONS of sticky :dust: sent your way.

I still haven't been having many preg symptoms as yet and it's really starting to worry me. I was thinking I wasn't going to accept an early scan this time as last time it broke my heart all the more after having the scan at 8+ weeks and seeing our little bean and the heartbeat only to go on and loose anyway. But now I'm thinking of having the scan but then will I be torturing myself again?? :shrug: Aghh I don't know what to do for the best.

Had a bit of a bad day yesterday and had a complete freak out....I need to get a grip as I have a long wait...I'm only 6+4 :cry: my hormones are all over! xxxx


----------



## Button#

Yay for positive OPK Soanxious!

I'm sure everything's fine Louby, try and think positive.


----------



## Soanxious

Hiya Lou, for a start calm down.. hormones all over the place??? hey thats a good sign. Do you chart? have you stopped poas? AS for the scan your dammed if you do dammed if you don't... personally I would rather know because if all is ok then less worry means less stress so more comfortable being pregnant. But you have to make that decision.. will they scan you at EPAU? what about getting bloods done? Try to relax hun.. easier said than done I know. xxx :hugs:

As for me ov yeah thats cool, other half is poorly with pulling muscles in work and ear infection.. and me ov this week was bad timing..eek.. now I have to try and persuade him later to BD.. will offer a nice back massage. hehehe! I have been using my mooncup and conceive plus so what I do get im holding onto for as long as possible lol. x


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks Button, cd12 after chemical is good.. not running behind :) x


----------



## loubyloumum

Thank you ladies :hugs: I know I need to calm down but finding it really hard this week and not sure why? I really thought I had it all together this time but all of a sudden the fear of another loss has taken over me and I cant seem to shift it :nope: I'm sorry if I'm sounding completely irrational.

I have my booking in appointment on the 14th May and I am likely be referred back to the EPAU from there (I always have been since our first loss). I was really set to decline the referral but think I need to know sooner rather than later how things are going. 

Soanxious, I'm sorry DH is ill at such a crucial time - topical! Hopefully the offer of a loving massage will win him over to provide the goods :spermy: :haha:

xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

It's not being irrational, you have suffered in the past and its a constant worry, we all understand how you feel.. and we are here to help you through it with a shoulder to cry on and a ear to rant into and smiles to laugh with :) :hugs:

Yes well I am creeping.... im also going to cook his favourite thing.... do you think he can tell Im really desperate for this bd? I need it to be flowing not pressured if you know what I mean ;) xx


----------



## slowloris

Louvy its up to you, i know how stressful it can be worrying. With both my pregnancys i had scans. One at 8 weeks and one at 11 and sadly on both no hb. :( 
but maybe knowing all is ok to that point may help? Hugs for you. Maybe getting an early Doppler may help to reasure you. Can work from about 9 weeks x


----------



## cutieq

Hugs ladies - lots of action on the thread! 

Louby - it's normal to be nervous and remember your hormones are all over the place! Try to stay positive and relax :) we're here to listen to any rant you have. 

Soanxious - yay for OPK. You may have to do the work ;) no rest for the OPK! Jk, hopefully hubby is up to it.

Yay for your BFP bush.

I'm posting from my phone so if I left anyone off - apologies!


----------



## Bushmumma

Well ladies I started spotting again last night, I took a test this morning it was a different brand but showed nothing :(. It is a brand called confirm... Never seen it before but it was $9 for one and that was on special the one I used yesterday was first response.... I'm not sure what's going on :'(


----------



## Soanxious

Cutie I had a lovely evening, helps being a beautician so I could pamper him with massage and relaxation :D got a nice evening and :spermy: that is now trapped with conceive plus in my mooncup.. nothing is going missing.. lol.

BM - Oh didnt see you were spotting till now.. sorry hun.. aww hopefully its just implantation :hugs: xx


----------



## cutieq

Bushmumma said:


> Well ladies I started spotting again last night, I took a test this morning it was a different brand but showed nothing :(. It is a brand called confirm... Never seen it before but it was $9 for one and that was on special the one I used yesterday was first response.... I'm not sure what's going on :'(

Bushmumma, hang in there! Fx for you

Soanxious, I'm glad you got one in! I'm ready for my positive OPK. I had cramping today and it's only day 7. Hoping it's not a weird month.


----------



## Bushmumma

Done another as impatient as I am and BFN!

Confused as to why I got a line yesterday and not today :(
But what ever the outcome there's always next cycle .

Which id like help with if that's ok ladies, so if this is not gunna be a BFP spotting started on 27/4 so this would be classed as CD1?


----------



## slowloris

Bushmama, fx your not out yet. But cd1 is first day of bleed not normally spotting x


----------



## Bushmumma

Ok thanks slowloris, just relax and see what happens I guess :). 
Waiting is painful!! Think I'll play a little candy crush to pass my time and check in and stalk here haha 

Thanks everyone :hugs:


----------



## Soanxious

Cutie, not long now :) a few more days!! x

Sorry about the Neg tests Bushmamma :( as slowloris said, CD1 is when you are actively bleeding xx how long has this cycle been?? x

I had another pos opk test again this morning...
 



Attached Files:







opk300414.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Bushmumma

Soanxious didn't you kindly come up with the calculation for me yesterday and it was cd32? Or was that day before last (crapy memory)? I'll take a look back on posts I think and then I'll remember. Brb


----------



## Bushmumma

Cd33 today Soanxious.... Please tell me what this possibly means according to what's happening with me ATM if you can? :)


----------



## Soanxious

Are they normally this long? Some people use Vitex (angus castus) if they have long or irregular cycles :) 

I forgot it was worked out... lol half a brain today :D


----------



## Bushmumma

Nope never- always been 28-29 days never never this long and never irregular and only med flow for 2-3 days....

Ah happens to the best of us darlin pmsl


----------



## loubyloumum

Ladies thank you for all your support :hugs: I spoke it through with DH last night and we think we are going to go ahead and accept referral to EPU for a scan. My booking in app is on the 14th May so my scan would be either 15th or 16th May I would imagine. (they have always gotten me in the following day) I will be 8w +6 on the 14th.

Bush I'm sorry about the BFN this morning lovely :hugs: 

Soanxious, so pleased you managed to trap the :spermy: FXD they catch the egg!!! :dust: 

Cutie, I'm cheering you on to get your opk. What CD do you normally get your poss?

xx


----------



## Bushmumma

I had to have a termination early last year (for medical reasons) and it didn't effect my cycle at all.
And that little angel was in there to stay :( stupid doctors they never listen to what you say!!


----------



## loubyloumum

Bushmumma said:


> Nope never- always been 28-29 days never never this long and never irregular and only med flow for 2-3 days....
> 
> Ah happens to the best of us darlin pmsl

Bush have you had a cycle since MC yet? 

After both my losses my first cycle was 12 days longer than normal and both times we caught the egg on that first cycle xxx


----------



## Bushmumma

Louby- how wonderful! Soon you'll see your little bean!!! :hugs:


----------



## Bushmumma

Nope not yet louby I was expecting AF a week ago yesterday then I figured that maybe she might come later so I'd wait.... Waiting got the better of me and that's why I tested :-/.... I'm spotting again since last night but it's not much only about a quater of a pad all day. So I'm a little confused haha (doesn't take much these days)..

I'm getting these pulling cramping feelings in my tummy kinda feels like wind sometimes lol. My boobs are heavy and tender and I also have sacroiliac joint pain, not enough to hurt yet but just enough I can feel it in the front.. 

Id love to know what's going on and wish I could get an answer without the wait, dreaming I know hehe...


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks Lou.... im hoping too... Gotta seduce OH later.. and he is busy this evening, has places to go.. so hoping I can grab his time quickly first :D x

im glad you have made a decision, FX its what you need to relax and enjoy the pregnancy xx


----------



## cutieq

good choice louby. Hopefully it will put your mind at ease. Louby, I've only tested OPK once and got a dark one around CD14. I'm curious to know if that's when I actually O or not, so I'm going to start testing super early this time (tomorrow). 

Soanxious, you're cracking me up. Last night hubby was heading out to watch basketball and I literally said "well can ya do me before you go PUH-LEASE!" haha We ended up not DTD, which i'm ok with. Today is CD8 and according to SMEP we need to start today, so let the games begin!!

Bushmumma, spotting can be perfectly normal. I hate that you're in limbo. Hope you get your answers soon!

slowloris & button how's it going?


----------



## Soanxious

Cutie I love that.. Im gonna try that later..... "well can ya do me before you go PUH-LEASE!" hahaha!!!

He just sent me a text and asked how I was feeling.. I said Horny.. his reply... "you're always horny" I said well why ask how I am then hahaha!! I will :brat: if he does not as its the most crucial time :cry:


----------



## Button#

Cutie - SMEP has gone out the window for us a bit. We DTD on CD8 then CD 11 and 12 and we didn't DTD last night because OH was ill and I'd had the day from hell with LO and was shattered. My OPKs haven't got dark yet though so I don't think it will affect us too badly. I'm off to test again now, fingers crossed they start getting darker soon!


----------



## Bushmumma

Thanks for the support cutie. 

Soanxious- I was going to suggest cheekily if you were going to be suductive tonight but wasn't sure if it was too inappropriate :/. Reading your posts makes me smile also yours cutie that's priceless! 

I'm the opposite ATM DH is hangin out and I'm hormonal haha how the tables turn


----------



## Soanxious

I seduced him last night.... made his fav meal... let him watch his tv programmes..ran him a nice bath... have him a back scrub... a massage... then I pounced on him!!! a while later He fell asleep and I was wide awake.... so I crept into other bedroom and watched some netflix lol. 

Tonight he is off somewhere that was arranged last week... so no more long winded seduction... it will be ... you're not leaving till I have some :spermy: so he best provide lol ;) x


----------



## Button#

Hee hee Soanxious, you're bossy!


----------



## Soanxious

Button im not normally like this.. but im 42 in December.. time is running out... and he did promise after my last chemical we will daily to try and get a baby as best we can xx :D So a promise is a promise dont you think? lol


----------



## Button#

Totally agree!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi ladies!! Soanxious a promise is a promise!! My hubby always complains when I tell him we are dtd but he never refuses


----------



## Soanxious

Tada!!! I got my own way LOL :D


----------



## Button#

Well done Soanxious! Hee hee me too!


----------



## Soanxious

:haha: wasn't just me then... ;) what are we like.. poor men... they must think to themselves.. im in need of a holiday every 4 weeks lol


----------



## Bushmumma

Haha ladies!! Job well done .

Here's a small update: spotting only when I wipe and feeling a little low today. Wishing that falling pregnant could be as simple as 123... Stuck, 9 uneventful months later a beautiful little rug rat in our arms... 
Rant over 

Wishing you all a good morning or day or night xox


----------



## cutieq

Bushmumma...me too. I thought it was simple, I had no idea!

Soanxious and button, I'm cd8 today. Gonna hog tie him down if I have to. Tricky part will be getting him to take a break tomorrow lol


----------



## Bushmumma

Cutie- tie him up well and you'll be in control of the break tomorrow lol.. 
No idea, huh!!! It's really messed up... Why can those that don't try just get it!!? I'm at the point now when I see the slum of my home town with lo's or pregnant and feel angry and ripped off... Sorry if that sounds rude :/


----------



## sportysgirl

FF says I am fertile now and hubby is ill! I plan to get hold of him today!


----------



## Soanxious

Bushmumma I never knew it would be so difficult to stay pregnant.. I never had problems before.. what we used to take for granted hey.... I also look at these people with cigarettes hanging out of mouths with pregnant tummies and a few scruffy kids in tow thinking why can't I get pregnant, I dont smoke or drink.. I have a nice diet.. im packed with all the best vitamins and potions and we have tons of love waiting...its heartbreaking.. 

Cutie do as Bushmumma says tie him up and enjoy LOL.. hey you never know maybe he will like it ;) (Thought popped into head for tonights antics.. looks around for a silk scarf)

Sportysgirl.. I know how you feel... my OH was ill last cycle..so was I actually.. but we managed 1 BD 2 days before ov and got pregnant..it ended with chemical but goes to show it can still happen.. hopefully he will feel well enough.. maybe promise to do all the work? :)


----------



## Button#

Sportysgirl - what is it with these OHs thinking they can be ill around out fertile times?!


----------



## Soanxious

Button im sure they know!!! lol.. I was reading that men can tell when women ovulate by the scent.. I brought this up with my OH and he said yes he can tell when I am ov as he just gets more urges.. and there was me thinking it was the gleam in my come to bed eyes LOL.

Here is my saliva microscope test from midnight showing the ferning :)

2 days ago pos opk and partial ferning.. yesterday pos opk and full ferning.. today neg opk :) so i've ovulated.. plus I have felt ov pain this cycle..for 3 days.. a pop then stinging burning and cramping.. im sure I popped out a chickens egg...:haha:
 



Attached Files:







ferning.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## slowloris

Soanxious said:


> Button im sure they know!!! lol.. I was reading that men can tell when women ovulate by the scent.. I brought this up with my OH and he said yes he can tell when I am ov as he just gets more urges.. and there was me thinking it was the gleam in my come to bed eyes LOL.
> 
> Here is my saliva microscope test from midnight showing the ferning :)
> 
> 2 days ago pos opk and partial ferning.. yesterday pos opk and full ferning.. today neg opk :) so i've ovulated.. plus I have felt ov pain this cycle..for 3 days.. a pop then stinging burning and cramping.. im sure I popped out a chickens egg...:haha:

lol i have hard that pop and sting before! But a chickens egg?! He he.


----------



## sportysgirl

Button# said:


> Sportysgirl - what is it with these OHs thinking they can be ill around out fertile times?!

It's very frustrating! Can't they be ill another time of the month! Lol :dohh:


----------



## Soanxious

haha slowloris.. :haha:


----------



## loubyloumum

:haha::haha::haha::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::haha::haha::haha:

Haha catching up on what I've missed!!!!! You ladies crack me up! Love it! xxx


----------



## cutieq

BD and preseed last night. I have 2 apps giving me 2 different fertile weeks! Gonna wear myself out haha. Testing OPK but I think I have several days to wait. Considering tempting but I have a question - if I get up and go straight to the bathroom to temp consistently will that give me a good read or does if it have to be done while still laying in bed?


----------



## Soanxious

Cutie it has to be done in bed, before you get up before you talk before you take a sip of water... as soon as you open eyes.... and the same time or as close to same time daily :)


----------



## cutieq

Soanxious said:


> Cutie it has to be done in bed, before you get up before you talk before you take a sip of water... as soon as you open eyes.... and the same time or as close to same time daily :)

Ok! I may give it a whirl next cycle. I'm very intrigued this cycle because I think my O day has been off all this time. I've been thinking it was around cd14 or so but with a 32-33 cycle, it's probably later!


----------



## Button#

I got this today

https://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii298/Lucy25-07-08/Mobile%20Uploads/image-8.jpg


----------



## sportysgirl

Hooray Button! Catch that eggy!


----------



## cutieq

Very nice Button!!!


----------



## loubyloumum

Go get that egg Button :spermy: :sex:


----------



## Soanxious

Lovely positive test Button... go go go BD! :D


----------



## cutieq

For the record, I suck at SMEP. Today should be an off day. Not even dark yet and we failed :(


----------



## Bushmumma

Go button!!!! 

Another update: still spotting, felt dreadfully sick up til about an hour ago and still not going to test again yet.. 
On a better note it's my baby boys 10th birthday today and we are having an amazing family day :) geez time flies and they grow so fast! 

How are all you lovely ladies today??


----------



## Soanxious

Cutie fertile week there is no chance that I could *Not* BD because im always so horny lol x

Bushmamma hey so still no sign of AF? when will you test again? Happy Birthday to your mini man :)

I got my crosshairs today on FF they put me at 3dpo.. and I had plenty of BD in around then... :) Oddly enough so far Countdowntopregnany put me at 2dpo lol.


----------



## Bushmumma

Not sure Soanxious I'm a little worried that I'll test and then AF will come... I was tempted this morning BUT I held out lol.. I want to do it and was thinking that may do it tomorrow morning..... If it is a BFN then I guess AF is just playing games and is on her way... I can't see any other explanation for this spotting other wise. Surely if I am pregnant it will show up with FMU?? 

Thanks for the wishes to my boy, I am shocked that he is 10!! And then I look at my big boy and he'll be 12 in November! I think whoa I have been a mum for THAT long.... It seems like only yesterday I was laying in hospital with him in my arms :).. 
I do love them so so soooo very much, I'm so lucky to have what I do have :). Xo

Does this mean we are officially on countdown to test day for you Soanxious?


----------



## Soanxious

Yeah kids grow so fast.. my eldest is 23 and a mum lol.... im a Grandmother eek! young looking one thank goodness as people look at me like im telling porkies when I say I have a granddaughter lol. I was young having her.. 17... Aww I feel for you not knowing what to do with testing :( yes fmu would show up now if you were to test.. at least it will put your mind at rest one way or another.. 

I have just got to decide when to test... I said after my last chemical I am not testing until AF is due... just hope I can stick to that!!

This is my Delightful Beautiful Granddaughter :) she is 7 months old.
 



Attached Files:







Serenselfie.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Button#

Wow she's gorgeous Soanxious!


----------



## Bushmumma

Nawww.. She is absolutely, wonderfully beautiful! 
My mum was also a young nan lol thanks to me a she was 39! She has me when she was 19 and I had my big boy when I was 20 :). Pretty amazing I was just thinking... When my mums mum, my mum, myself and my DD are together we are a beautiful picture of 4 generations :).. 

I think I will def test in morning, DH keeps asking if I've tested again.... When reply no he asks when, I say- I'm not sure maybe we wait and see if AF comes hey?? He answers: how can you get your period when your pregnant?!

He seems to think we are.... I'm not so sure after those BFN's although we did get a BFP first :/. Could it have been crappy tests or too early for Those test In particular.. 

Guess we will all find out in the morning won't we :) a have everything crossed that it brings us a BFP!!!!


----------



## Bushmumma

Oh and I'll try and keep you strong so you don't test until due date of AF, if you even think about it I'll just have to get :-/!! Lol


----------



## Soanxious

Aww thanks hun.. I will need telling off if I contemplate testing.. I normally start 7dpo LOL... I know I wont do that this time :) well if my daughter had been say for instance legal age 16 having a baby I would of been 34 and a grandmother!!!! So glad I have sensible kids lol.. she is 23 and my other daughter is 20 and has no plans on ever having children, she is moving away to Zante in the Greek islands on 26th may for the summer.. im devastated. my son is 15 in October and has no interest in girls only school and computers lol.

You have done really well not testing again.. but I think fmu test would put your mind at rest and maybe then if its neg your af will just arrive as you have relaxed to getting it out of the way to move onto next cycle.. or if BFP you can start celebrating :) I really want it to be a :bfp: and you can get a false negative so hopefully you just had useless tests :D


----------



## slowloris

IM not feeling so hopeful today. AF due tomorow so we'll see. Line on opk this am not as dark as yesterdays not quite positive either. Think it was just a surge before af. Will check smu. 

fx for all you guys in really rooting for u here! X


----------



## Soanxious

Why are you testing opk?


----------



## slowloris

COs i don't have any hpts!!! Well it actually went a bit darker after that post. Hmmm. 
i used opks last time i was preg and they just got darker and darker from 12dpo untill 16dpo when i tested with frer. 
i just don't want to go out and by hot yet.and feel gutted when its a stark bfn. Although ill be 14dpo tomorow, if i was preg i would show by then right?


----------



## slowloris

Ooops ill be 15dpo tomorow!


----------



## Bushmumma

Slowloris darlin you just never know aye.. I'll test in the morning. Ladies FMU or SMU, Which would you do? 
Ohh.... When my babies want to leave the nest I'll be devastated too! And that's just leaving home not overseas, :hugs: I could only imagine how you feel mixed with excitement for her and worried. Well good luck to her and hoping she has an amazing adventure!


----------



## Soanxious

Slowloris but opk's also show positive when af is due, just so you know.. hope you can test with hpt now your 15dpo :)

Bushmamma yeah empty nest syndrome its horrible.. My eldest lives 200 miles away with her partner... that was bad enough.. now this one is moving thousands of miles away.. I know she will love it.. but worried she thinks its a holiday more than work and will run out of money... x


----------



## loubyloumum

Morning ladies! Soanxious your GD is a little beauty!! My mother was too a young Nannie. She had my older sister at 17 then my sister had her DD at 19 so my mum was 36 and a granny :haha: She wouldn't have it any other way though.

My boys are 6 and 19months, DH and I had our first when I was 20 and he 19 and we wouldn't have changed it for the world!

Our eldest boy started a new school today and the anxieties and worries I've felt for him today have been manic.....I can only imagine it gets harder as they get older and independent! 

Bush I'm really hoping you get that :bfp: in the morning lovely! And slow got buy a HPT :test: it would defiantly show by now hun GL sweetie!!!

I've actually ALWAYS got stronger test in the afternoon rather than FMU :shrug:

Soanxious we are all waiting with you!!! FXD :dust:


----------



## sportysgirl

Didn't have to pin hubby down yesterday, he was in bed waiting for me! Lol

Had a temperature drop today too. 

Bush I hope your test is positive tomorrow can't wait to hear! Xx


----------



## Bushmumma

Louby I wouldn't change a thing either! 
Slow we shall test together:). 

Soanxious worry is ok although if she is working then she should be fine at least you can hope :)... I'm sure you have raised a smart young lady and that is all that you need to keep in mind, that will help you know she will be ok.... Try not to worry to much as this could cause too much stress and stress in not good for an upcoming BFP... Now we all know this lol FXD darlin!!


----------



## Bushmumma

Sporty it's like I'm standing outside lookin in and rooting for myself along with you all... Thanks for all the hope you are all sending my way I'm loving it and really really really hope that it's gunna be!


----------



## Soanxious

Lou thank you.. she is adorable.. I miss her as I dont see her much as she lives 200 miles away :(

Hope your son has a brilliant day in school and makes lots of new friends :)

I have had a stronger smu myself.. maybe it is because it is that days hormones not the day before hormones.??

I would really love that :dust: to be magic and work :cry: xx


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks Bushmamma gonna abv your name to BM lol

she is a hardworking kid,,,but she has some adhd and is often easily distracted... and easily led... :nope: here she is...
 



Attached Files:







kasha.jpg
File size: 53.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Soanxious

Sporty I had to flutter eyelashes and pamper my OH into bed.. your so lucky to find yours there already ... then this morning OH woke me up before work.. I was like.. umm I've already Ov now.. he said oh... I replied well shame to waste just incase haha! but why couldn't he be more forthcoming during ov.. grrr lol.


----------



## Bushmumma

Magic is possible we as mothers know this, each and everyday when we wake up and the world is not over and we have our LO's looking over us and our grown and not so grown babies making a mess or moving away! Magic is what we make it and we are all strong enough that we can make magic! 
Soanxious you've got this magic in you ( thanks to your OH) lol

Ah shit, I feel emotional writing this lol.. It's very true though I believe IT!! 

Love love love all that you all are!!


----------



## Soanxious

Awww thats so lovely.... making me all emotional now... im sooo broody.. and last 2 days emotional..and im not normally emotional.. so much so the night before last I had a horrible dream that my OH left me and said he wanted to be alone.. and I was so upset.. I said but we were just ttc and now your leaving me??? so I went to the Dr's and got the morning after pill and said..well if your serious then put that pill on my tongue.. and he opened the packet and placed it on my tongue and I spat it out and said no chance.. if im pregnant it's mine as you chose to remove it.... and I woke up all sweating and crying.. he had already gone to work so I rang him all upset he was really sweet saying.. I would never do that.. and he kept messaging me all day to make sure I was ok.. and again today he keeps asking if im ok.. as im emotional LOL... x


----------



## Bushmumma

Awww, sweetheart what a crappy nightmare to have :hugs: 
I hate those so much! That's lovely of him to ask you after the fact and I bet it helps you also.... What a darlin!! 

I hope you sleep with sweeter dreams in the future my lovely... Xo 

This emotional stuff is hard to swallow, one moment I'm happy the next wanna cry and the other is bamm, cranky! I hate this one the most as if the kids do something I would normally just say that's not the right choice but cranky mood I snap at them and they are like whoa mum are you ok?? 

Oh and we do home school with the 3 so that does put a little more pressure on lol 
Yrs 5,4 & 2 ( what am I thinking) lol


----------



## Soanxious

Homeschooling them? are you crazy? what happens when you have another? Oh my... lol

Hey the crankiness maybe a good sign ;)

And yes he is getting sweeter with age LOL. x


----------



## Bushmumma

Crazy??? YES!!! I love it, they love it and my babies are doing so much better wit it. Their grades are up from d's & c's with the lucky b sometimes to getting b's and a more regular A!! It's very satisfying knowing that I'm part of that and they are no longer left in the back of a school room getting left behind :).. 
If we manage to actually have another it will be fine I'm sure as I'm about to continue my studies in psychology.. It's going to be FUN lol... 

If it can't work then I'll drop my studies for a while and pick up later but home school is amazing for those children that the school can't find time to help. 
I found with mine that it's a problem with not being able to understand one thing or the teacher not able to help explain and by the end of the week the child is lost because the one thing they couldn't understand is what Sends them on a LEARNING blank. So the teachers are unable to encourage those that are smart are slow down for those that need it and stay at an average so the dumb get dumber and the smart become average. It's sad but it's the truth of schooling over here so I think I've helped mine to achieve the best that they are able to. :))


----------



## Soanxious

Take my hat off to you... My son knows way more than I could ever learn.. he is A* pupil.. makes me feel thick LOL.. he is wanting to study Biochemistry in Uni :D

Both my girls left with GCSE's but went onto normal jobs, well my eldest is 6ft4 and in security, she and her partner work in security. and my middle daughter is too busy loving life to want a proper job so she is working bars and tables and partying now off on working holiday all summer... meh! lol 3 different kind of personalities.


----------



## Bushmumma

Age sweetens most I'd say, DH is 40 and I'm sure he's not only gotten sweeter but also more softer on the inside lol... He's pretty strict and the kids have noticed a big change in him :)... For eg. He always said NO skateboards!! Today DS (Bob) received a skateboard, yes a skateboard from daddy for his birthday!! 
Needless to say he was SPEECHLESS!! 

And the sight of father and son at that moment was priceless :).


----------



## Soanxious

Aww bless... hope he has knee and elbow pads and helmet too lol


----------



## Bushmumma

That makes for the most amazing and memorable family gatherings!!
Good on your son, it takes brains, guts and heart to accomplish what he wants... Gooooo, your son!!

Your DD will always be safe and no one will be able to hurt her that's always a plus :) she must have good people skills for that job coz I'd probably get myself hurt with the use of wrong words lol...

Your Other DD her picture shows she's cheeky, beautiful and looks as though instead of maybe being a follower that shit may follow her ;). Party goers are fun and smart just takes a little longer to be ready to settle is all, I say good on her Little Miss Adventurer :)...


----------



## Bushmumma

Oh yes all kitted out in the safety gear lol... Tells me though: I am not wearing that to the skate park mum!! 

Me: why not? 

Bob: do you actually want me to be picked on? 

Me: absolutely not my little darlin.

Bob: then please mum, please please don't make me wear it...

Me: Nawww, it couldn't be that bad, could it?

Bob: yes!!!!!!!

Me: ok then huni, how about you just wear a helmet? 

Bob: god mum, really!!!? 

Lol yes huni yes haha thinks he is a real big boy now


----------



## Bushmumma

Feeling slightly nervous about testing in the morning :/... I know what I want to see and think I'll be soo let down if it's not.. In my heart I really think I have a good chance of a BFP then on the other hand this spotting is cause of doubt. 
Ahahaha never simple is it!


----------



## Soanxious

My eldest is such a proper good mummy... nothing like her sister.. she does have excellent people skills, she is so laid back but can be stern when she needs to be... here they are..:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







1525282_10152692106524972_656343278_n.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 3









seren101.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Soanxious

Oh I know how your son is acting and how you feel.. I was like that when I gave son his first back a few years back he never wore the helmet as he said he would get bullied :(

Aww hun I really hope you get your :bfp: has the spotting stopped?


----------



## Bushmumma

Your DD is a very happy, proud mummy. As she ehould be with such a Devine little blossom! 

Oh children are just so cruel... They need not be it's just not nice to attack children that are kind and faring to get a feeling of belonging. I fully believe that the parenting or lack their of, of bully children has a lot to do with it. 

Spotting is still here, there's not heaps mostly just when I wipe. It's dark red then pink, brown the dark red again and so on and so on.. 
If nothing shows tomorrow I'll assume it's just a light AF and next cycle will be better with hopefully no AF and no spotting lol


----------



## Bushmumma

Well my darling las, I'm going to hit the hay zzzzzzz hope I can share some positive news with everyone in the morning. Have a wonderful day or what's left of it lol still not up on the time difference sorry sweet.. 
So FXD!!! Mwah


----------



## Soanxious

Goodnight BM :) And FX for the morning... its 3.33 pm here in UK.. will check in tongight as it will probably be your morning.. I see its 12.33am with you :)


----------



## slowloris

Uh driving home from work and af cramps hit. Now laying on the couch with hot water bottle. Ouch, deffo think in out now... Evil af is on her way. :( 
next month i will taka maca again and use pre seed. If i can get some.


----------



## Soanxious

Oh so sorry cramps have arrived :hugs: x


----------



## Mrs W 11

My brown cm has really ramped up, much worse today. Af definitely on the way. Feeling broken :cry:


----------



## cutieq

Boo for AF. Mrs W, you're not broken honey. 

Slowloris, sorry AF arrived. Good outlook on the next cycle!


----------



## Soanxious

MRs W im so sorry she got you :(


----------



## Bushmumma

I'm out girls, no luck this morning but it's ok :) always next cycle... Spotting must just be AF... Hoping it's going to stop real soon so I can get to some good ol BD'ing lol 
Sorry to the other ladies that she got this month too!


----------



## Soanxious

Aww BM so sorry... if your cycle is long etc why not try Vitex (Angus Castus) :) x


----------



## cutieq

Sorry bush! I have had up to 34 day cycles. The wait can be agony! Still waiting on O over here.


----------



## loubyloumum

Sorry Bush, Mrs W and Slow :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Bushmumma

Never had a cycle that long before Soanxious. So I started spotting on the 27th/4 finished last night 3rd/5, that puts the start of this cycle at the 27th? The start of last cycle was 25th/3 so help me out please ladies?? 

I'm thinking that even though it was a little longer than normal it's not too bad... And it may have had something to do with the very faint pos I got? 
Anyway we already doing the BD so look out little eggy, we are gunna getcha!! 

Thanks ladies... Better luck for us this time round aye :)


----------



## Bushmumma

That put me on a 34dc what!!! I have never gone that long... Ok...

So now I'm cd8 is this correct? 

I will get it, all I need is a little help :)


----------



## Soanxious

Have you had a proper bleed now?


----------



## Bushmumma

It was light towards the end for last two days, but a proper period red sorry if that's tmi :/.. I normally only go through one tampon a day and one at night... So maybe 5-6 regular tampons for a 2-3 day AF


----------



## Soanxious

Ah thats ok.. nothing is ever tmi on here hun dont worry... Its just you count CD 1 when you have a full bleed not spotting. :) xx


----------



## cutieq

My cycle was longer the cycle after my chemical. cD1 is the first full bleed but I would test or track if possible. I'm confused this cycle about when I O.


----------



## Bushmumma

Hmmm.. Maybe I'll just BD my way through to next and either catch the egg if it comes or not and wait to see if AF comes or not lol... It's gunna be tricky since it was a bit messed up this cycle just gone..

Never never know how lucky you can be aye :)...

Slow it's going to take some learning for me lol. 
I have never even thought about an O pain or anything such like. 
Ima take notice now haha


----------



## NicoleN

Just to give you ladies some hope, it took me three months after my loss at three months to get pregnant again! I finally got to see those pink lines this morning. I was actually having complications and bleeding on and off alot, Doctor was suspecting endmetriosis, but today at 13 DPO he is wrong!!! PRAISING THE LORD!


----------



## cutieq

NicoleN said:


> Just to give you ladies some hope, it took me three months after my loss at three months to get pregnant again! I finally got to see those pink lines this morning. I was actually having complications and bleeding on and off alot, Doctor was suspecting endmetriosis, but today at 13 DPO he is wrong!!! PRAISING THE LORD!

how awesome! congrats!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Button#

Congrats Nicole!!!


----------



## sportysgirl

Big congratulations Nicole! X


----------



## Soanxious

Fantastic News Nicole :D yay!!!!!! love hearing about pregnancies.. always hope when you hear of others getting pregnant xxxx Happy and Healthy 9 months to you hun xxx


----------



## loubyloumum

Huge congrats Nicole :happydance: xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Oh what a beautiful morning...oh what a beautiful day..... 

Oh the sun has got his hat on.. hip hip hip hooray!! ..

sorry in a good mood the sun is out LOL.


----------



## Button#

The sun is just coming out here too, it was dark and cloudy earlier.


----------



## taquito0523

Hi ladies! Hope you don't mind if I join your group? :) First off I want to say I am so sorry for all of the losses, and also congrats to those recent BFP's after a loss!!

I wanted to see what everyone's time was after d&c until AF returned. I was 8w4d when I lost our little blueberry. LO was only measuring 6w2d and had already began to shrink in size when I went to see the Dr and get my ultrasound to hear baby's heartbeat for the first time. Needless to say, we were devastated. It was our first pregnancy and it was such a range of emotions for those few weeks -- from happy to sad to every other emotion in the world it seems.

Anyway.... I had my d&c on 3/21, and still waiting for AF to come around. I just so happened to poas earlier this week on a opk only to see that I was ovulating!!! So....hubby and I aren't "trying" officially (ok maybe we are ;)), but we are not preventing it. My Dr. said to wait until after the first cycle, but that all levels were down, uterus was back to normal size, etc. Just curious to see how long others have had to wait to get AF (tomorrow will be 7 weeks for me), or if I should call my Dr. and see, or just wait and use a FRER in about a week. I don't know...... thoughts? suggestions?

please help....


----------



## Bushmumma

Welcome taq!! Sorry that your here.. Mine was a little longer than normal but it came... It was a 34dc I'm now on new one and on cd13.. Gotta get BD'ing on lol... 

There are very lovely ladies on this here thread, good luck with catching your little eggy if your "not preventing" :)


----------



## Soanxious

Hi Taq, sorry your having to talk in a forum about mc. I was not as far gone as you so my AF came back just a day or 2 out of the norm.

Some people say it can take a while to come back, have you been testing to make sure all HCG is out of your system?

Hope AF visits soon so you can move onto catching your new egg. x


----------



## Button#

Sorry for your loss Taq. Hope your body gets back to normal and you get your rainbow soon


----------



## loubyloumum

Hi Taq, welcome :hugs: sorry you find yourself here!

I hope your body gets back to normal for you soon enough lovely, I've never had a d&c myself but after two natural MMC's (one at 8+ and one at 11+) my cycle was 12 days later than normal both times. I have always been told by the EPU that if my cycle doesn't return within 8weeks to contact them. Did you test until you got negative on a hpt?? 

There is always the chance that you may have caught the egg before your first cycle too. 

GL lovely xx


----------



## taquito0523

loubyloumum said:


> Hi Taq, welcome :hugs: sorry you find yourself here!
> 
> I hope your body gets back to normal for you soon enough lovely, I've never had a d&c myself but after two natural MMC's (one at 8+ and one at 11+) my cycle was 12 days later than normal both times. I have always been told by the EPU that if my cycle doesn't return within 8weeks to contact them. Did you test until you got negative on a hpt??
> 
> There is always the chance that you may have caught the egg before your first cycle too.
> 
> GL lovely xx

Thanks loubyloumum!
I guess that is where part of my question comes in.... how do I know now when AF is "supposed" to return being that I haven't seen her face since January?? I did not test until I got a negative on HPT as with having the d&c, I then went to my Dr. 2 weeks afterwards for a check up and she said that everything was back to normal. Cervix was closed and my uterus was back to normal size. She never mentioned anything to me about testing until getting a negative..... I am hoping that this week I caught that egg and will have our rainbow baby. UGH. How I hate this TWW. LOL.


----------



## loubyloumum

Sadly after MC our bodies can go all over the place and we really have no idea when AF will show - just to make it harder for us :wacko: What were your cycles like before your first bfp?? The TWW is the worst but if you don't get your bfp this time don't get too disheartened, it is proven you're very fertile for a couple of months after mc. I was lucky enough to catch the egg on my first cycle both times, one resulted in my DS2 who's now 20months and I'm currently 8weeks today with everything crossed!

The ladies here are lovely and it's a great place to come to and have a rant when you feel there is nowhere else to go - we all understand. Fingers crossed you will get your bfp...when are you thinking of testing lovely? Xxx


----------



## taquito0523

loubyloumum said:


> Sadly after MC our bodies can go all over the place and we really have no idea when AF will show - just to make it harder for us :wacko: What were your cycles like before your first bfp?? The TWW is the worst but if you don't get your bfp this time don't get too disheartened, it is proven you're very fertile for a couple of months after mc. I was lucky enough to catch the egg on my first cycle both times, one resulted in my DS2 who's now 20months and I'm currently 8weeks today with everything crossed!
> 
> The ladies here are lovely and it's a great place to come to and have a rant when you feel there is nowhere else to go - we all understand. Fingers crossed you will get your bfp...when are you thinking of testing lovely? Xxx

Well, my cycles were actually very regular -- 28 days and I was tracking with an app that would pin point my O day and every time it was RIGHT on target with the day of the lovely smiley face. So I guess I should just count back from the day of my last AF then to see when it should have arrived? I am so confused with all of this. LOL. I really didn't have any other bleeding after my d&c either on 3/21. I am just hoping that something else isn't wrong.... I just don't understand any of this. :( Sorry to be such a newbie.:shy:


----------



## cutieq

Taq, we were all newbies at some point :) I didn't have a dc, I had a chemical but even with that my cycle was irregular for a bit.


----------



## taquito0523

cutieq said:


> Taq, we were all newbies at some point :) I didn't have a dc, I had a chemical but even with that my cycle was irregular for a bit.

Thanks cutieq! ;)

I just can't figure it all out -- my cycles were regular VERY regular up until now. I had the d&c 3/21 and based on regular cycles (if I didn't get preg) I would be due AF on 5/14, and then would have O'd on 4/29..... but with the opk I took, I didn't O until 5/8. This is so confusing. LOL.


----------



## cutieq

It can certainly alter or extend a regular cycle. I was regular and then was 10 days late the next cycle. Also my cycles went from being 30 days to 33. I know the waiting will drive you crazy :( hopefully you got lucky and caught the egg this time around!


----------



## Bushmumma

Taq- as all the other ladies have said it can take time for your body to get back to normal... Makes it that much trickier and a longer waiting time :/.
Im still learning about everything!! Without the most amazing help from my darling friends from here I would be lost.. 

So ladies.... I finally downloaded an app called Ovia and it's saying that I'm in my fertile time and gives me a score of fertility each day, today's score is 9.5 to 10 tomorrow. I dtd last night and plan to get it happening for Mother's Day!! Lol
It also tells me that I have 13 days to test day so I guess the countdown is on!?


----------



## Soanxious

YAY BM go BD like crazy!!!!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi taq, I had a mmc at 12 weeks in January and I'm still waiting for my body to get back to normal. I never thought this would happen to me, I got pregnant first time trying with my dd and first time with my mmc baby too. But sadly my body obviously needs more time to recover. That isn't the case for everyone tho. I hope you get your sticky bfp soon.

I did have positive opks all the way through my first cycle though, just to let you know. It can just be your hormones adjusting. But here's hoping you've caught your egg. Xxxx


----------



## Soanxious

People say that Vitex is excellent for getting the body back on cycle too... x


----------



## Soanxious

I meant to post this in here earlier.. oops!

My friend talked me into testing as I was in such a foul mood x
 



Attached Files:







closeup100514.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 8









closeup100514invert.jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## sportysgirl

So anxious that's amazing! How you feeling? X


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks hun...

I feel *Not Pregnant* if you know what I mean.. I just feel tired and drained and in the most irritable mood... :(

Im just hoping that I get past AF due date and that would be 1 hurdle as I seem to lose them by time af is here.. xx


----------



## sportysgirl

I really hope this one sticks for you. Xxxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Thank you hun xxx


----------



## Bushmumma

~Soanxious~ what did I say!!! I am bloody well praying this little bean is sticky for you!!! How many dpo are you again? Sorry I'm always on my phone and it makes it a little hard to look back through :/.
Good god darlin, I'm just ... Jumping around for you like a school girl.... 
:hugs: xoxoxoxox 

Just going back to look at your line I can see without clicking on it and even without the invert!!


----------



## Soanxious

Aww bless ya BM thanks hunny :D xx

I took the photo yesterday 10dpo and it was second wee of the day.. as I wasn't planning on taking a test I didn't save my first wee.... so I was shocked that at 10dpo and smu it would be so obvious...

I really am hoping this one sticks.. this is my 5th pregnancy with my OH since October and I really don't know if I can keep putting myself through this if it does not stick xx

I used conceive plus when BD and put a blob of conceive plus in my mooncup before I inserted it as I didn't want to lose even 1 :spermy: plus I cwtched up to OH and fell asleep afterwards so it all stayed next to cervix.

Im too scared to tell him.. I told him I felt nauseated with slight headache and tender boobs near underarms this morning and he said is that a good sign? I said yes.. aww lol. x


----------



## Bushmumma

Nawww... Sweetheart, I should smack you for testing early!!! But seen as though everything is different with this pregnancy so far... Just relax and go about everything as normal, easier said than done I understand :).
Telling OH is up to you either you tell him and go through the next 9 months together or he misses out on some... Or god forbid that you don't jump your hurdle and you go through it alone ( well in person anyway) not alone in cyberspace though as you have a pretty cool bunch of sisters in here!!! 

Although with that last part said, I just have this feeling that it's going to OK! :hugs: 
I have a feeling in me that I'm going to get a BFP in a week or so too!! 

Hang in there princess you deserve this! You both do!! 
I can only imagine how you feel right now following what you have been through, but your strong and you can do anything!!

I'm still excited and just know it's your little mini you :) 
I'm guessing that at 10dpo a SMU this is a super dark line, that's a great start. And remember saying that cranky was a good sign? Hehe your a full bag of sugar right now lol... 
Hope nothing I've said has upset you sweetheart, if it has tell me to pull my head in, OK?


----------



## Soanxious

Don't be silly.. its right what you say I like it... Oh OH will know... just I don't want to tell him yet as I told him I would not test till af due... and everytime I have told him in the past I start bleeding within a couple of days so I think he jinx's me.... so I just wanted to hang on a bit longer... I may do the digital test Wed/Thurs when AF is due(if im still lucky to be pregnant) and pass him the test and wait for him to give me the results. But im REALLY nervous... as I don't know how long he will keep allowing me to put myself through this... so a bit scared.. x

This cycle will be your cycle with a nice :bfp: :D do the smep and use some conceive plus/preeseed :D x


----------



## Bushmumma

Happy happy happy :) just sharing that with everyone as that is how I feel :)


----------



## Bushmumma

So you test again in 3/4 days, yes? 
Righto..... Bring it on!! I'm ready, you!?

I know you would tell him huni, I'm afraid for you also.. If this little peanut misbehaves AT all I'm gunna just have to spank he/she when I meet you :)..
I do really want you to relax and garden, yes garden!!
This is the start of your rainbow baby and that means you need your garden in ship shape for mini you to scoot about in, right? 

What else?? Oh yes your retro kitchen with van and bettles.. 
You know what?? My most favourite car is a bettle!! That's what I want once my older babies are grown as there's not enough seats for a large family like I have now :).. 

You'll be ok, like I said.... I'm here with you no matter what <3 :hugs:


----------



## Soanxious

Im glad your feeling so happy... get the happy vibes running through your body to produce a happy egg to implant :D x

I can't do any gardening yet.. its tipping down with rain and we have had 60mph winds here.. lots of tree's fallen and someone died not far from here...being hit by a tree..we have odd weather LOL... my gardens are a swimming pool with tree leaves from a few doors away blown across them... I have on the other hand started a compost bin.. I bought it a few days ago and im so sad im so excited to make compost.. so I am thowing some cardboard and veg peelings in it today... will have some nice compost for next yr hopefully :D

I am not stating kitchen for another week as this living room and garden almost killed me so enjoying the rest plus I am VERY sleepy at the moment.

I can't wait to get the kitchen sorted :D 

I like the original beatles or the latest one..as the ones in between had the massive in your face dashboards...
I have a 7 seater qashqai +2 (yes im insane) and there was only me my 14 yr old son and OH and we hardly ever all go out in it together... be handy if this LO sticks to have the extra space... I was gonna get a Mini Countryman :)

My OH has a Peugeot 206 sporty one which I like to drive now n again for a blast :D

I love cars :D


----------



## Bushmumma

Hmmm, well that puts gardening out for a bit, silly weather!! 
Well since your growing my mini you, you had better rest up and sleep if tired and drink when thirsty, oh yes wee when needed (as it's so often please don't owe your pants) lol hahaha 
Compost ha, it's great my kids do that they love it!! DD says the worms "know" when she is coming to feed them and they come up to say hello :).. I love that about her, she believe like me all animals talk to her hehe.. 

Sports cars are great, speed is great!! We had a Harley Davidson but got rid of it as we never had time to ride it :(. We do own a truck and gooseneck(large horse trailer), land cruiser wagon 8seats, and my beloved XR 8 ford ute she's a beauty!! 2 seats and mine and DH getaway car (escape when we need to and feel free) :)


----------



## loubyloumum

Soanxious - YIPEE!!!!!! I have everything crossed for you hunny!!! That line is fantastic soooo hope this is it for you lovely! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Soanxious

Oh my!!!! BM I want that XR 8 ford ute!!!! one of my ex's had ford F150 v8 in orange.. it was Awesome!! :D petrol and diesel so expensive in UK we can't run that kinda truck without not eating or paying bills LOL... its great when kids are involved.. will get DS involved in the compost too. :)

Thank you Louby.. I did not expect that result yesterday as I was saying I had no symptoms just the most severe form of pms.. so a mate mentioned that could be a sign and after a big argument with OH I thought I best test... and that was it.. with smu lol.. I really want this one to stick... I don't know what I will do if this is a 5th I mc xx


----------



## Soanxious

im tired now so getting some sleep x only 2pm... yawns x


----------



## Bushmumma

Oh early night night for you sweetness Zzzzzzz
Sleep tight...

You can visit me and drive my ute if you wanna but just wait til you got mini you in ya arms first! Then I will DH an ur OH can babysit and we will go get some much needed r&r in the V8 lol


----------



## Soanxious

Just a nap...

hey a visit down under dring your truck whilst lads babysit sounds awesome!! haha! :D


----------



## Bushmumma

It does for sure!! Can you ride? We could go for a ride in the country and take in the sounds and scenes on horse back!!? 

It would be very spectacular to do just this!


----------



## Soanxious

I love horses... used to go horse riding every sunday as a kid :D

Hows u?

I sent a pm back x


----------



## Bushmumma

I pm'd you darlin... 

I'm great, feeling like it's going to be a good cycle to fall pregnant :)


----------



## Soanxious

FX this is your bfp cycle :hug: xx


----------



## Bushmumma

Thanks darlin!! :happydance:


----------



## loubyloumum

Morning Ladies, how are we all?

Bush have you tested yet hun? Soanxious have you done that digi?

I saw my MW yesterday for my booking in appointment. She rang the EPU to arrange a scan for me and they refused to book me in. They have had major cut backs due to funding and as I have no bleeding or severe cramping they can not afford to scan me as I don't meet criteria even given my past losses. 

I was a little disheartened yesterday when I came away and was contemplating paying for private scan but after sleeping on it I have decided that the scan wont change any final outcome and I am prepared to wait it out. I will be 9 weeks tomorrow so not too long to go.

I have started being quite sick this week so 'feeling' a little more pregnant than before. I suppose what will be will be and I'm just taking it all one day at a time.

My EDD is 23rd Dec!!!!!

xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Hi Louby.. what digital? I took the 1st one that said pregnant 1-2 then and had positive superdrug..Then following day I took superdrug test that was darker and digital said not pregnant.. I rang epau they said ignore the digital and not to buy anymore they don't trust them or like them... then I took another superdrug test a day later and a little darker again.. I stopped testing now.. i'ts made me so paranoid... my boobs are still a little tender on sides when I grope them and slightly enlarged.. well left one more than the right so feeling lopsided lol. af was due yesterday... im constipated lol.. and now n again tiny bit nauseated but nothing much.. gone off creamy foods... and lost appetite. 

with my chemicals my tests got lighter and had severe cramping for few days and af arrived on time.. so just gotta cross fingers and pray that this one is fighting to stay. I rang the EPAU monday or tuesday and asked for some bloods they said they don't do it anymore unless im bleeding or in pain so they too have reduced amount of what they used to do the rules have changed in last 2 months... but she did say that I could ring up next week and book a 6 week scan for the following week... I got her name so she said tell them that she said I could have it. so praying this Lo stays a fighter I will be ringing up next thursday and booking for the following week for when I am 6weeks 3 days..

Im sorry they won't scan you.. I was going to goto bupa at 6 weeks(due to lack of real symptoms) if they did not do me as I need to know. But you have managed to get this far and your symptoms are coming on nice and strong I think you have a lovely healthy baba and not long till your 12 week scan now... aww 23rd dec how cute... my last one was due Christmas day :( ... my eldest daughter was due on 16th dec and I had her on 27th dec.. but went into labour on christmas morning LOL... hope you manage just before or just after christmas haha so you can have your dinner ;) I went to the hospital christmas morning in labour they said you will be a while yet so do you want to stay or go home.. I said I want to go home for my dinner :haha: then I went back in boxing day :) was cute having the presents for her under the tree and she wasnt even here ;)

you are blossoming beautifully Louby xx


----------



## Bushmumma

Louby. Darlin your doing great!! Same of the cuts they make for health systems. Your outlook couldn't be more correct though, what you say is so right... 
I have not tested yet I don't want to scare myself or stress at all so I'll hold out as long as I can :)... Hoping I can hold out until 26th!!
I have some pretty sharp stabbing pains on my right side this afternoon so I hope it's implantation pains also I have pink cm after the pains FXD :)..

Soanxious darlin whoop whoop another day down!!!!! Yay!!!! I am proud if you for not testing again yet :) well done! This ones a fighter :)


----------



## loubyloumum

Oh Soanxious, sorry lovely I must catch up properly in future :hugs: Brilliant sign that your tests got darker and that AF has not arrived!!!!!! EPU have told me in the past that they hate digis and find them unreliable.
Sounds like your symptoms are coming on! Brilliant that they are going to scan you at 6 weeks lovely, I know the reassurance for you will be immense. I have absolutely everything crossed for you hun - I think this is your time!! 

Thanks you Bush, I'm just trying to keep a PMA and I'm sure these few weeks will pass before I know it - well I hope!
I've never had IB before but it sounds like the pink cm you had could absolutely be it!!! FXD for you so much lovely :dust: 

It would be amazing for us all to have a success story to share :flower: xxx


----------



## Bushmumma

Thanks louby, wouldn't it be pretty special!! 
I've never had someone to share the pregnancy journey with like this :) oh god it would be so great... 
Oh and the 23rd would be sooooo awesome you would have your baby with you for Christmas!! Couldn't get a better Christmas Gift :) 

Soanxious my birthday is 27th dec!!! It's a great time to be born hehe.. Your Christmas dinner must have been pretty bloody good not wanting to miss it! Hmmm... Christmas dinner.... Ahahaha re-read, sounds like Homer Simpson :rofl: at self


----------



## Soanxious

Thank you Louby.. I don't know what I will do if this one does not stick... It would be lovely if we all managed to get beautiful healthy babies to share the confidence to keep trying with people.. FX xx

BM no im not testing... im going to enjoy every second of being pregnant..even if it is for a few more hours or days.. this may be my last x

27th dec was my granddads and my step sisters and my friends b/d too LOL

well its 3.30..son will be home from school soon.. I done some shopping earlier and gardening.. now im zonked..so may goto bed for an hour...

As I was wandering back to my car earlier I took the photo of the castle just down the road from me.. :) its called Caerphilly Castle
 



Attached Files:







castle.jpg
File size: 46.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Bushmumma

Again that castle is magnificent! How beautiful to be able to walk and see that :). I walk and see horses and a green paddock haha oh and heaps of roos with my dogs trailing behind, in front and to my left and right haha


----------



## Soanxious

I would love to see that vision too x


----------



## Bushmumma

I'll post a picture of my horses for everyone to spy at :)... And the dogs also, can't let them miss out on the lime light :).


----------



## Soanxious

that would be lovely :D


----------



## Bushmumma

Pretty excited as symptoms are getting stronger and I'm feeling like crap :).. Never been so happy to feel like shit :haha: 

Now my headache feels like a head cold, runny nose and sneezing... A a ahh ahhhh ahhh ahhhhhh choooooo lol


----------



## hop

I too am looking forward to feeling like shit! Ha, who could have ever imagined!

When did your symptoms start to kick in? And could you tell it wasn't part of recovering from the MC? I mean, I expect that we will fell weird and different just as our bodies recover...so I guess I'm just trying to figure out how to distinguish between post MC symptoms and new pregnancy symptoms.

We started trying a week after the MC (I was done bleeding so it was fine). I'm now exactly three weeks out from my MC. And I definitely feel sick to my stomach. I've had a headache and slightly tingly boobs. But...is three weeks out too soon to start feeling anything related to a new pregnancy??? I really don't want to convince myself I'm pregnant before I even take a test.......

This sort of sucks.


----------



## Bushmumma

Took a test this morning and I got a v v faint positive... I'm taking another I'm the morning and will post it for your pleasure and of course opinion :)... 
I hope this is true!!!


----------



## Button#

So excited for you Bushmumma!


----------



## Bushmumma

Oh button darlin, so do I. I'm frightened that it's not real and this is not happening.. I can't wait until morning to test again and pray it's just a little darker... If it's not I'll be heart broken... Although it's silly because af isn't due until 25th and I wasn't even testing until 26th if the :witch: didnt show.. 

With the symptoms I'm feeling it got the better if me and I caved :haha:


----------



## Button#

Post a piccy of the test you've already done so we can be nosey!

I understand being nervous but don't let it stop you being happy and excited when you have a good reason to be!


----------



## Bushmumma

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...in-59-ladies-so-far-15-sh-bfp-s-3-angels.html that's the thread the pic is on.. Hope I done it right I'm not sure


----------



## Button#

Looking good Bushmumma, I'll look out for your next test.


----------



## Bushmumma

Thanks button :).... Hope it's a great outcome :)


----------



## hop

I can't seem to find your picture! But I've still got my fingers and toes crossed for you.

I'm feeling kind of discouraged today. I got a positive on a test yesterday, but I feel like maybe that's a bad thing. And now I'm more confused than I was before. I wish I hadn't tested so early. I really shouldn't be looking for my period for another week, so now I've just added more crap to the big jumble in my head.

I'm frustrated. If the positive is just reflecting residual hormones from the MC, that means my body is in limbo. And that the trying we've done thus far has been for nothing. (Not for nothing...I mean, I love getting down with my dude, I was just hoping that maybe we were already getting things in swing for a true BFP soon...but if I'm still getting positive tests, that probably means I haven't even ovulated yet, right?)

I guess it was kind of arrogant of me to think that my body would really just jump right back into ovulating and being ready to make a baby. I've just read so, so many stories of women conceiving like, immediately after their MC...so I thought, maybe me too?

The thing that is messing with me right now is that after the MC, my pregnancy symptoms went away pretty much overnight. I felt so much better it was crazy. And now, the low grade headache is back pretty much 24-7, I've lost my appetite and my stomach is queasy all the time. I've also had some random sharp pains in my boobs and have been extra emotional. But of course, we all know, I could be making all of this up in my head! 

Sorry for such a long post. I honestly am beginning to wish I had just waited to try. Because now I've gotten myself stuck in a wait that could last much longer than the usual two weeks. And I have no idea what to look for or when. If AF is coming, I wish she'd just get here already so at least I can have something on my timeline to go by....

:cry:


----------



## Bushmumma

Hop- thank you, I'll see what comes up tomorrow when I test again :haha: 

Stop being so hard on yourself, I too thought I may fall pregnant before my first af but :nope: I didn't. This is 2nd cycle after loss and I am praying that my eyes are not deceiving me and my test become clear without having to squint real soon :).. 

What cd are you as of now? I ask because my last cycle was 34 days and I'm always regular- like clock work, never that long though about 28-29.

Please remain positive and understand that even though you don't know when/if you've O'd that you've given yourself the best chance possible to conceive. FXD the test you done is a new pregnancy and you will be seeing darker lines as the days go on? Can you post pic of your test? For inspection, other ladies will be sure to tell you what they think :)


----------



## hop

Thank bushmumma...your encouragement means a lot. And I'm hoping I can muster up a positive attitude like yours. I'm really scared that when AF comes I'll be crushed and will be right back to square one emotionally...

Beginning to regret trying again so soon.


----------



## Bushmumma

Hop- I understand you discouragement at this stage, although please know that by doing as you have done you've covered all basis anyway.. So you have a good a chance as most to fall pregnant again this time.. Remember that if you don't it's ok too, your body may be saying it's not ready just yet... And if you feel like your drained emotionally from the this and are regretting it maybe just maybe your not mentally or emotionally ready to try again... Giving yourself time time to grieve after a loss is so important.. See how you go and if your desperately ruined by seeing af show then I suggest you take some time and let your body heart and soul come to terms with what has happened.. It may not take you as long as your thinking and before you know it you'll be on the TTC boat again... 

That's just my thoughts and may not be right but I hope it helps you some :)


----------



## Bushmumma

Hop- have you tested again? Can you post your test on here? Is love to be nosy and have a look and a say :)


----------



## hop

Well, I'm a dummy. When I bought tests, I wasn't thinking about faint line/dark line, so I got a pack of five digitals. And not even the good ones that show 1-2 weeks or 2-3. So all I'm going to get is pregnant/not pregnant.

I'm going to wait a week and try again.

I had some very lite brown spotting yesterday and a little bit today. Nothing like a period at all so far and it definitely looks like old blood (or at least not bright red period blood.) I don't know if this is AF coming on or what??

My question at this point is: if I'm still getting positives on pregnancy tests from the previous pregnancy, I won't get my period or ovulate or anything, right?

I'm feeling a little less discouraged today...not entirely positive, but sort of resigned to the whole thing. If I get my period, at least I know my body is working properly after everything. And I don't need to get pregnant _right away_ just to know that I can. I think that's what I wanted...just to know that I could. If it takes a little while, I guess that can be okay too....

Thanks for your support and interest and conversation. How is everything your way?


----------



## Bushmumma

I'm glad you are feeling better darlin, you sound more positive too, that's important :).. To answer your question- I would think that while your body is still recovering and showing positives then no, I don't think you'll O which of means you can't concieve as yet... But see depending on your cycle day it is very possible it could be a new pregnancy showing... I know of some ladies mc'ing then they O and don't get af go to drs and they conceived just 2 weeks after the mc so I guess you wait it out for a little longer and go from there... I'm sorry I have no more input. 
Your welcome for the support that's what we are here for. 

Me well I'm concerned because I'm not seeing a good line but in my head I know that it's really early days so I guess I'll just hang in there and wait and see :) crossing all that's crossable though :haha:


----------



## hop

If lady parts were crossable, I'd cross them for you!!

In general, I tend to be a Debbie downer about tough stuff. I just lay down and wallow in it, really feel sorry for myself for a while. It's something I need to work on in all areas of my life.

Also, I'm trying to remember...months sounds like a long time...but it's already been five since Christmas and that flew by like nothing! It will pass more quickly if I find something else to focus on.

I needz me a hobby!


----------



## britt24

hi I had a d&c for a mmc 25th april so 4 weeks this coming Friday, I waited the 2 weeks as advised so we didn't risk infection. But we have been ttc since then. I am unsure if I have ovulated or when my AF will be due, but before getting pregnant it was 25th of each month apart from the month before I got pregnant when AF came on the 15th so I haven't a clue were I am! but still hoping for a BFP!! 

hoping to test on the 1st June! if AF doesn't arrive before then xx


----------



## hop

Okay, so the blood is more red now and seems to be increasing. Still not much, but more.

Honestly, I just wanted to know: how the heck can I get my period if I'm still getting positive pregnancy tests? I'll be fine not being pregnant...but that just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Soanxious

Unfortunately you can still show pos tests and mc. it's happened to me. :hug: x


----------



## hop

But my MC was three weeks ago?

I can understand showing a positive test during or right after a MC. But if my body is far enough away from that to start a real period, I should have negative tests right?


----------



## Soanxious

Oh heck sorry.. been away this weekend and with this mc im all over the place.. trying to catch up..

Did you stop bleeding after the mc? maybe some tissue left? Go speak to a dr and get some blood tests done hun

what country are you from?


----------



## Bushmumma

Hop- hoping it's af so you can settle you head some.. And yes get yourself a hobby!! Hobbies are great, get into one.. It'll be real good, once you know what it will be let me know :)..


----------



## Amarles

hello ladies, I have been peaking in for a bout 3 wks now after my mc April 25. 
I am very sorry for all losses and want to congratulate all BFP! I hope all you laies won't have to wait too long :)

As britt24, we have also been ttc right (2 wks) after mc. I took pregnancy test and it was negative May 12, then out of curiosity I bought ovulation test and May 14 it was positive, I took test again May 16- also a positive. My question would be, is this a real ovulation or just hormone related? 

I have to say my body went back to normal quickly after MC even though I MC'd at 12wks- I knew I will MC since 9th week and went home to MC naturally. I don't think I would do it again at home, and hopefully I don't ever have to. This experience has thought me amazing powers of my body, it knew exactly what to do, even though I did not like the extreme pain, contractions and the urge to push. I guess I had a glimpse at what the childbirth might start like.

But enogh about the pains of MC.I believe everyone does/feels different. I thought I might share here, since I have not been sharing with anyone but my partner.Most of the time friends cannot relate if they do not go through the same experience and it's hard for people to connect on that level, even harder for me to explain how it feels. I will add that I am terrified should this happen again :( 

Once again congratulations to all BFP!!! Fingers crossed all ladies conceive soon.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Amaires sorry for your loss. You will find lots of support here. I had a loss at 12 weeks too in January. I had positive opks for most of my first cycle and m
Mine were hormone related so that can happen. Hopefully yours are real though x


----------



## Bushmumma

Amaires- welcome!! I'm sorry to hear about your loss... You'll have all the support you need and we will be here when ever you need us! 
FXD for your upcoming test!! Oooooo :)

Ladies, ladies.... I'm going to test with SMU today and will post if there's something and maybe if not too... :)


----------



## britt24

hi Amarles, I did the same with ovulation tests and I am well confused I don't know if they are picking the pregnancy hormone up from the mmc or if it is ovulation but surely 6 days of pos ovulation tests is too many for me??!! so I have decided to stop testing preg and ovulation until 1st june then surely AF will come or I will get a pos by then??


----------



## britt24

Bushmumma said:


> Amaires- welcome!! I'm sorry to hear about your loss... You'll have all the support you need and we will be here when ever you need us!
> FXD for your upcoming test!! Oooooo :)
> 
> Ladies, ladies.... I'm going to test with SMU today and will post if there's something and maybe if not too... :)


good luck with the testing!!


----------



## Bushmumma

Thanks Brit nothing showed up, I'm losing hope and starting to think I'm out this month.. It is eraly I know I'm just disheartened by the BFN's so far :(


----------



## loubyloumum

Hi all, I've been absent for a few days as my LO hasn't been too well but he is now back to his normal happy self.

Welcome to all the newcomers, I'm sorry you find yourself here and I pray you all have your rainbow babies soon. I'm sure you will all find the support you need on here :flower: 

Soanxious I'm so so sorry to read you are going through a loss again. My heart truly breaks for you :nope: I hope you are manageing as well as can be. I really am thinking of you sweetie :hugs:

Bush, I couldn't seem to find your pic on the other thread :shrug: but cant wait to see what todays test brings :)

AFM, still doing ok. My sickness has now increased which is making me feel a little more reassured. I will hopefully receive my appointment letter for dating scan this week. Trying to remain positive xx


----------



## loubyloumum

Bushmumma said:


> Thanks Brit nothing showed up, I'm losing hope and starting to think I'm out this month.. It is eraly I know I'm just disheartened by the BFN's so far :(

Oh Bush, I only saw this after my post. How many DPO are you now?? Remember your not out until the :witch: shows xxx


----------



## britt24

Bushmumma said:


> Thanks Brit nothing showed up, I'm losing hope and starting to think I'm out this month.. It is eraly I know I'm just disheartened by the BFN's so far :(


how many dpo are you?


----------



## Bushmumma

Louby I'm feel like I'm breaking down, I feel like bawling my eyes out, screaming and yelling ' please please just show me a line!!'

I'm at around 11dpo today and was thinking is see something but I made a silly mistake yesterday in town and restocked on tests, well you see they are fr but recommended test time is day of missed period or after. I didn't read them properly at all... It was the cost, they were $6 cheaper and I grabbed and ran :(.. 
I'm not sure what's happening I felt all fine this morning just over the last hour or so I've felt really upset.. That's all I can put it down to.. 

I'm still going to test daily though until one or the other :cry: 

Sorry breakdown occurring :cry:


----------



## Bushmumma

Oh sorry huni, I'm glad your back and your little darling is feeling much better :) xo 
I'm excited to see your pictures if you wish to share that after your scan :)..


----------



## loubyloumum

Oh Bush, I'm sorry your feeling so down hun :hugs: you're not out yet though lovely but I totally understand how you feel. Our eyes burn willing to see a line. Fxd over the next day or two you will see that second line appear! I have everything crossed for you!! :dust:


Of course I will absolutely share pictures after my scan....as long as all is good news that is. 

I will be 10 weeks this Friday and my MW has requested I be scanned as early as possible for my dating scan which can be from 11+2 so hopefully not too long to wait now xx


----------



## Bushmumma

That's wonderful!! So happy that your MW has requested that for you :)..
You've got a sticky bub in there huni xo 

Oh it's ridiculous how much you can stare at a test and want to see something, I guess with others being able to see a line at 9dpo on wards I thought I might be so lucky... I have re reD my breakdown post and can't believe that I'm feeling so sad.. I really am a happy understanding person and best if all know what I'm doing as to be sure not to hurt/injure myself... I didn't think seeing. Neg would do this.. Then again I was just find with if this morning.. Maybe I'm having a moment and it'll pass really soon :).

Thank you sweetheart... Xo


----------



## loubyloumum

We all have these moments and I have come to learn they are perfectly normal. You have as many moment as you need :hugs:

Talking of my scan appointment.....just found out its on 9th June!! I came over with a wave of worry when I got the date xx


----------



## loubyloumum

Forgot to mention its DH birthday on the 11th so it would be the BEST present ever to be able to see our happy healthy baby on the 9th FXD xx


----------



## Bushmumma

Wow, that is a bit longer than one would like. I could imagine how your feeling about it, though it would be the most amazing birthday gift ever!! Oh yes it would :)! 

Everything is going to be ok darling, so far so good :) sticking on in mummy's belly for the long haul.... Well they will be some pretty amazing pictures at that time :) can't wait louby :)


----------



## britt24

loubyloumum said:


> Forgot to mention its DH birthday on the 11th so it would be the BEST present ever to be able to see our happy healthy baby on the 9th FXD xx

that will be great! this is the one and you will be seeing this scan! xx


----------



## Soanxious

Louby thanks hun... Im hoping to feel a bit better soon.. xx Your Lo is gonna be a perfect little star on the scan... so happy for you!! xx

BM when you said this...* It was the cost, they were $6 cheaper and I grabbed and ran* I hope you *Paid First!!!* :rofl: x


----------



## britt24

Soanxious said:


> Louby thanks hun... Im hoping to feel a bit better soon.. xx Your Lo is gonna be a perfect little star on the scan... so happy for you!! xx
> 
> BM when you said this...* It was the cost, they were $6 cheaper and I grabbed and ran* I hope you *Paid First!!!* :rofl: x

:haha:


----------



## loubyloumum

Aw thank you ladies. I really hope you're all right :)

It is a little longer of a wait than I'd hoped but an extra few days won't harm. May my countdown begin xx


----------



## Soanxious

Plus Lo will be moving that little bit more :D x


----------



## britt24

loubyloumum said:


> Aw thank you ladies. I really hope you're all right :)
> 
> It is a little longer of a wait than I'd hoped but an extra few days won't harm. May my countdown begin xx


how many weeks are you now?? xx


----------



## Bushmumma

Soanxious- I was gunna but ran so fast they opened to door for me to escape :).. :rofl: you funny bugger :haha: 

Wouldn't be worth the $6 saved if that was the case :haha:


----------



## loubyloumum

Yes hopefully we will see a nice bit of movement :) 

I will be 10 weeks on Friday hun. So when I have my scan I will be 12+3. I know that's not 'late' just my MW had told me I would be scanned closer to 11+2 so feel like I'm waiting that lil bit longer than advised. 

But that said, an extra week will hopefully give us more to see, just like Soanxious says. I'm trying to have a PMA all the way now xx


----------



## cutieq

britt, if you need any help waiting until the 1st, we're here. 

BM, hang in there sweetie. Sidenote, your posts always crack me up. You're still very early, so try not to get to down. that's one of the awful downsides to testing - the waiting and the guessing

louby, YAY for scan. Your LO will be nice and healthy for you to see. Can't wait!! How are your symptoms?

soanxious, how was your trip? did you ever tell DH? (sorry if I missed the post). Hope you're starting to feel a bit better.


----------



## Soanxious

Louby... I have sucha good feeling about this Lo... and can't wait to see your scan :D xx

Hi Cutie, he found out Friday night.. he came into the bathroom when I was sat in the bath.. I was sat there sobbing and bleeding... he said he wished I had told him but said I didnt want to ruin his excitement for his new job.. he's been excellent all weekend.. it was hard being away trying to put on a front as my son came with us and difficult trying to hide a mc from a 14 yr old boy... I just told him I had a bad tummy that was causing pain when I broke down a few times x


----------



## Bushmumma

Cutie- I thought I was having a major melt down!! I didn't like it all, just momentarily went off track :haha: that's what happens when you can't see the lines... I went 4wd'ing :rofl: 

How's you ma'am?


----------



## britt24

loubyloumum said:


> Yes hopefully we will see a nice bit of movement :)
> 
> I will be 10 weeks on Friday hun. So when I have my scan I will be 12+3. I know that's not 'late' just my MW had told me I would be scanned closer to 11+2 so feel like I'm waiting that lil bit longer than advised.
> 
> But that said, an extra week will hopefully give us more to see, just like Soanxious says. I'm trying to have a PMA all the way now xx


no long to wait then really, and yes you will see more and you will feel so much better knowing you are passed the 12 week mark when you go and see everything is fine! xx


----------



## cutieq

Bushmumma said:


> Cutie- I thought I was having a major melt down!! I didn't like it all, just momentarily went off track :haha: that's what happens when you can't see the lines... I went 4wd'ing :rofl:
> 
> How's you ma'am?

Trust me, I flip from meltdowns and moments of knowing I'm pregnant about 62.5 times a day! I'm doing well. Had some very random flutters today. Boobs seem a little less sore which isn't that comforting. Very likely I will start poas tomorrow despite trying to wait lol


----------



## britt24

cutieq said:


> Bushmumma said:
> 
> 
> Cutie- I thought I was having a major melt down!! I didn't like it all, just momentarily went off track :haha: that's what happens when you can't see the lines... I went 4wd'ing :rofl:
> 
> How's you ma'am?
> 
> Trust me, I flip from meltdowns and moments of knowing I'm pregnant about 62.5 times a day! I'm doing well. Had some very random flutters today. Boobs seem a little less sore which isn't that comforting. Very likely I will start poas tomorrow despite trying to wait lolClick to expand...

yey cant wait to see the tests!! xx


----------



## Soanxious

:hugs: cutie x


----------



## Amarles

Bushmumma said:


> Amaires- welcome!! I'm sorry to hear about your loss... You'll have all the support you need and we will be here when ever you need us!
> FXD for your upcoming test!! Oooooo :)
> 
> Ladies, ladies.... I'm going to test with SMU today and will post if there's something and maybe if not too... :)

thank you!!! wishing a postivie for you too!


----------



## Bushmumma

Ah cutie darlin.... Show.......me........the.......teeeeesst!!
I can't wait to lay an eyeball on that one :) pretty excited for ya, ya know? Can ya tell? :haha:

Thanks cutie, I was thinkin whoa!!! What is wrong with me!? I've lost it!! Gone, done for, time to throw away the key for good... :rofl: 


Amaires- thanks huni not much luck as of yet, truly hoping that I'll get I line soon!


----------



## loubyloumum

Cutie did you :test:
My symptoms have been getting much stronger this past week which is helping me through the wait to be honest. Im like a crazy lady feeling pleased when I've thrown up :haha: My boobs are also super heavy - I've never had it before so taking that positively too :holly:

Thank you so much for all the positive vibes girls :thumbup:


----------



## Bushmumma

Anytime louby! So glad your feeling more pregnant, that's bloody awesome, crazy lady that likes to vomit :haha:


----------



## cutieq

Tested. Not a faint line in sight! Still early I'm reminding myself :) 

Glad you're getting more symptoms!


----------



## Bushmumma

We will get the line, we will get the line, we WILL see a line... :haha: 

Oh yes we will! :rofl: not melting down today cutie :) back on track!


----------



## cutieq

Bushmumma said:


> We will get the line, we will get the line, we WILL see a line... :haha:
> 
> Oh yes we will! :rofl: not melting down today cutie :) back on track!

Haha yea no melting. I was hopeful but also fully prepared. Have you tested again?


----------



## Bushmumma

Looks each way... Ahhh yep :haha: but a big fat nothing lol


----------



## cutieq

Bushmumma said:


> Looks each way... Ahhh yep :haha: but a big fat nothing lol

I promised no meltdowns, but I didn't promise I wouldn't squint and tweak this test to death in hopes that something is there! :wacko:


----------



## Bushmumma

That's what I'm doing!!! Just love it :haha:


----------



## cutieq

The testing has begun. I already have a headache from all the squinting haha

How are you ladies?


----------



## Bushmumma

Cutie!!!!! I got a true vv faint BFP... I thought I seen it this morning when the pee went over the strip but I couldn't keep looking I had the kids teachers come for a home visit today... 
When they left I couldn't not check it again... And it was there!!! It was!! It'll be darker in the morning and I'll post it up.. 
I put a picture of it on the May, June, July thread if ya wanna have a look see :)..


----------



## britt24

cutieq said:


> Tested. Not a faint line in sight! Still early I'm reminding myself :)
> 
> Glad you're getting more symptoms!


yes still early still time for the line, keep testing it will come xx


----------



## britt24

Bushmumma said:


> Cutie!!!!! I got a true vv faint BFP... I thought I seen it this morning when the pee went over the strip but I couldn't keep looking I had the kids teachers come for a home visit today...
> When they left I couldn't not check it again... And it was there!!! It was!! It'll be darker in the morning and I'll post it up..
> I put a picture of it on the May, June, July thread if ya wanna have a look see :)..


I know I replied on the other thread to you BFP but here is another congrats !! :happydance: xx


----------



## loubyloumum

Bush....I took a look on the other thread and I'm sure I can see the start of something on your first pic too :happydance: 
I cant wait fro tomorrow's test!!! How may DPO are you now lovely?

I saw you have horses too - amazing animals!! I've always had horses since I was 5. I competed a lot up until I had my first DS at 21 then I just could afford to keep them anymore :( 
DS1 has however started to ride himself and was old enough to start competing last year....It was a proud moment myself :) He has a little Sec A who is a dream. We got her as a yearling and she has been great!

Cutie have you tested again?

How are all you other ladies doing?? xxx


----------



## Bushmumma

Louby I'm 13dpo today! I'm a little excited but be more excited when I see is line without squinting :haha: 
Yes horses, how I love them... Ours are used for cattle and family fun.. We all ride apart from DS2 that took a bad fall a few yrs ago and is still a little frightened.. I don't push him as he will if he wants do it when he is ready :).. 

My girl wants to start barrel racing and I'm exited for her to do that! She has a great seat! 

Your little fellas girl sounds beautiful.. It's great to have her from a young age and be what you ask of her.. :) wish him well at his next comp for me, won't you :).. I just love littlies on ponies/horses it the greatest! 

My oldest son is a real cowboy lol... Nothing stops him, he has been thrown countless times and never gives up.. When in a horse that is having a moment but able to be corrected he dies it well.. He also has started breaking in on his own (it's scarey to watch although I'm very proud at the same time).


----------



## cutieq

Yay BM!!!! I felt like I got a faint last night but nothing this morning so the waiting continues!


----------



## Bushmumma

Oh cutie I hope it is we will be bump buddies along with Tui and louby, they are just gunna be a little further ahead than us.... That's exciting oooo I hope you get a darker line soon!! I can't wait for morning to come...


----------



## Amarles

Bushmumma said:


> Cutie!!!!! I got a true vv faint BFP... I thought I seen it this morning when the pee went over the strip but I couldn't keep looking I had the kids teachers come for a home visit today...
> When they left I couldn't not check it again... And it was there!!! It was!! It'll be darker in the morning and I'll post it up..
> I put a picture of it on the May, June, July thread if ya wanna have a look see :)..

great news! congrats!


----------



## Amarles

cutieq said:


> Yay BM!!!! I felt like I got a faint last night but nothing this morning so the waiting continues!

congrats!


----------



## Bushmumma

Thanks Amaires will let you know how the morning FMU goes :)..


----------



## Amarles

britt24 said:


> hi Amarles, I did the same with ovulation tests and I am well confused I don't know if they are picking the pregnancy hormone up from the mmc or if it is ovulation but surely 6 days of pos ovulation tests is too many for me??!! so I have decided to stop testing preg and ovulation until 1st june then surely AF will come or I will get a pos by then??

hi Britt! I am very curious about your test June 1st. were you ttc, or were you advised by your dr. to wait? I had a natural mc, so 10 days after we were ttc. I'm 38 and I don't want to wait. I am not sure when I should be expecting AF or be doing my preg. test now? all this is really confusing...


----------



## britt24

Amarles said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> hi Amarles, I did the same with ovulation tests and I am well confused I don't know if they are picking the pregnancy hormone up from the mmc or if it is ovulation but surely 6 days of pos ovulation tests is too many for me??!! so I have decided to stop testing preg and ovulation until 1st june then surely AF will come or I will get a pos by then??
> 
> hi Britt! I am very curious about your test June 1st. were you ttc, or were you advised by your dr. to wait? I had a natural mc, so 10 days after we were ttc. I'm 38 and I don't want to wait. I am not sure when I should be expecting AF or be doing my preg. test now? all this is really confusing...Click to expand...

at the hospital they said to wait for my first AF before we started trying, but when I seen my doctor he said they advise that purely for dating purposes and there is no medical reason behind it, it just makes it easy to date you. He just said wait 2 weeks after op to avoid infection and that's it, so we started TTC 2 weeks after so I decided to wait until june 1st and test then or AF might come before if not, and if its negative I will just set myself another date to test and go from there, I just didn't want to be testing all the time and getting disappointed that's why I set the testing date to be 1st june x x


----------



## Button#

Congrats Bushmumma, looking forward to seeing tomorrow's test!


----------



## loubyloumum

Amarles if its any help both of my MC have also been natural and DH and I started TTC as soon as my bleeding stopped. (I was advised this was medically safe to do by EPU).

Unfortunately you have no way of knowing when AF will show which makes it that much harder I think. AF eventually showed 10 days later than normal after both losses for me and we managed to conceive on our first cycle after on both losses too.

I had numerous positive OPK after both losses that lead me to believe I was ovulating but cant be certain I was :shrug:

I think what Britt is planning to do is a great idea. I wasted SOOOOO much on pregnancy tests and having my hopes shattered in-between loss and AF arriving that it shattered me all the more when AF finally did show. 

GL ladies :hugs:

AFM: I'm 10 WEEKS today....getting there slowly with a PMA :)


----------



## Soanxious

Aww that's gone so quick for me Louby haha! but I know its dragging for you.. but 10 weeks is awesome! so happy for you x


----------



## loubyloumum

Thank you Soanxious :)

To be honest I said to DH I feel like we've all of a sudden got to 10 weeks out of nowhere :thumbup:

I think these next couple of weeks might drag a little though as I'm on countdown to the scan!

How are you feeling?? Sending you big hugs :hugs: xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Hopefully the 2 weeks to scan wont drag too much :) x

Im counting the hours not days or weeks till I can ttc again.. im feeling pretty low.. and now a fulltime recluse :(


----------



## Button#

Just realised you also temp in Celsius Soanxious. Most of the charts seem to be in farenheit, nice to see one with the same numbers as mine!

Can you plan some lovely pamper sessions for yourself or some nice things for you and OH to do together? I'm sorry it's so hard for you and I hope these weeks will fly by. 

Louby, so glad things are going well.


----------



## loubyloumum

Thanks ladies, I am happy to have made it this far but cant help thinking at times I wonder if our baby has stopped growing again and I just don't know it yet. But I soon snap myself out of it and keep myself busy with my LO's :)

Oh Soanxious I feel so sad for you lovely. I think Button's idea of treating yourself to some pampering might be a nice idea for you and OH. We are all here waiting with you :hugs: xxxx


----------



## cutieq

Yay for 10 weeks louby. That's awesome and it does feel quick from this side of the table hehe

Soanxious, ttc time will be here before you know it and we're here to wait with you. 

Afm, another bfn this morning. AF is due Monday. I'm a little discouraged to be honest. I know it's early but I still wanted a little hope with a faint!


----------



## Soanxious

Yeah Button it took me ages before I realised there was a Celsius button under the charts so was just in a daze first few days looking at charts.. as mine seemed to be the only one with Celsius.. others only thought it was in F so now a few changed to Celsius.. we had planned to go away and have a lovely relaxing break away in cornwall last weekend.. that backfired and I started losing my baby the night before we went away and had to mc on our break.. we are looking into going somewhere in a week or 2.. even if its for 1 night as a break.. i may ask him to book me in for a nice massage next week.. :) x

Louby I have faith in this lo growing inside you.. its a little fighter.. and have a feeling its a boy :) with rocky boxing gloves on when you see him on a scan ;)

Thanks both.. I just gotta push through it.. its just hard some days xx


----------



## loubyloumum

Cutie you're not out until the :witch: shows - I have everything crossed for you.

Thank you Soanxious, I hope you're right! I have always though I'd have another boy too :)

A nice massage would be lovely for you right now I think. Will help you relax - even if only for a short time. You will get there in the end lovely - we all will!! :hugs:

We are going to Fleetwood after DH finishes work today. We are staying in a caravan for the bank holiday weekend with my best friend and her fiancé. Even though the weather is pants I'm really looking forward to it :) I think Oliver and Ted will have a great time too after all children love the rain and muddy puddles :) It's a haven site we are staying on and apparently it has lots for the little ones to do.

xx


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks hun... so maybe 3 boys then :D

holiday sounds like fun!!

we have nothing at all planned for the bank holiday as we went away the week before the mad bookings plus the best ever weather!! lol

OH wants to sell the new car he bought the other week..so he is cleaning that up and posting it online.. can't wait for it to go in all honesty..since he bought it 4 weeks ago hes moaned about it all day n night since.!!


----------



## sportysgirl

Lou 10 weeks that's ace, hope your scan will soon be here, it's so exciting seeing little one. 
Button I also chart temps in clecius where are you in your cycle? 
Cutie I am hoping you get you BFP soon. 
Soanxious I have been thinking of you lots, you must be feeling very low. I agree with the others treat yourself to something nice.


----------



## Soanxious

Thank you Sporty.... im feeling lowest I have since I lost my 1st totally out of the blue last october.. its horrible having to wait :( x

Hope you get your bfp soon.. what cd are you?


----------



## Button#

Sporty I'm on CD6, just finished AF. How about you?


----------



## Amarles

loubyloumum said:


> Thanks ladies, I am happy to have made it this far but cant help thinking at times I wonder if our baby has stopped growing again and I just don't know it yet. But I soon snap myself out of it and keep myself busy with my LO's :)
> 
> Oh Soanxious I feel so sad for you lovely. I think Button's idea of treating yourself to some pampering might be a nice idea for you and OH. We are all here waiting with you :hugs: xxxx

louby, I can understand your concerns, but stay hopeful, you will have a cute little baby sooner than you know, :oneofeach: or maybe even two?! crossign my fingers for you!:hugs:


----------



## Amarles

Soanxious said:


> Thank you Sporty.... im feeling lowest I have since I lost my 1st totally out of the blue last october.. its horrible having to wait :( x
> 
> Hope you get your bfp soon.. what cd are you?

Soanxious, I am sending you :hugs:, it must feel devastating, but eventually you will have a baby, so try not to stress and go on everyday reminding yourself to take care of yourself, not only body but also soul. there are so many successful stories and I am sure you have your happy story soon.
Could you share what are the drs saying to your situation? I am all new this forum and this whole getting pregnant world but I have read about some test for antibodies. I am sorry to interfere, just feeling for you.


----------



## Soanxious

Amarles said:


> Soanxious said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Sporty.... im feeling lowest I have since I lost my 1st totally out of the blue last october.. its horrible having to wait :( x
> 
> Hope you get your bfp soon.. what cd are you?
> 
> Soanxious, I am sending you :hugs:, it must feel devastating, but eventually you will have a baby, so try not to stress and go on everyday reminding yourself to take care of yourself, not only body but also soul. there are so many successful stories and I am sure you have your happy story soon.
> Could you share what are the drs saying to your situation? I am all new this forum and this whole getting pregnant world but I have read about some test for antibodies. I am sorry to interfere, just feeling for you.Click to expand...

Thank you.. x Im trying to relax..

I have no problem getting pregnant.. I have always been super fertile.. I had my other 3 children on the pill... i had the depo injection for a few years and that run out last year and oct I got pregnant and came as a total shock to have a mc.. then got pregnant another 4 times all ended in mc.. so dr's are testing me for antiphospholipid syndrome.. if you google this it explains lots... its to do with antibodies and clotting.. as well as other things.. and can happen to people that have previously had healthy pregnancies.. from having stress, infections etc and if I have that there are some medications I can take to get a baby to stick.. its worked for many many women.

I hope you get your bfp soon x


----------



## Amarles

Soanxious said:


> Amarles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soanxious said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Sporty.... im feeling lowest I have since I lost my 1st totally out of the blue last october.. its horrible having to wait :( x
> 
> 
> Thank you.. x Im trying to relax..
> 
> I have no problem getting pregnant.. I have always been super fertile.. I had my other 3 children on the pill... i had the depo injection for a few years and that run out last year and oct I got pregnant and came as a total shock to have a mc.. then got pregnant another 4 times all ended in mc.. so dr's are testing me for antiphospholipid syndrome.. if you google this it explains lots... its to do with antibodies and clotting.. as well as other things.. and can happen to people that have previously had healthy pregnancies.. from having stress, infections etc and if I have that there are some medications I can take to get a baby to stick.. its worked for many many women.
> 
> I hope you get your bfp soon x
> 
> Thank you Soanxious! We are hoping for bfp too, but I am waiting another week for any tests, although I am tempted to do the test every day :blush:
> 
> I am familiar with struggling to be healthy as I myself was diagnosed with autoimmune last year: Hashimitos and Rheum. Arthr. I was able to cure myself from RA and don't have positive antiobodies anymore for RA, and have Hashi under control, my antibodies went from over a 1,000 to 64 within 4 months.
> 
> I am sure you are already overwhelmed with information and different solutions. In my case I helped myself by dumping gluten, dairy and I am taking serrapeptase enzyme, it also works as aspirin and does not have any side effects. I hope you won't test positive for APS syndrome. In any case, pls look into serrapeptase. I heard it is more popular in the UK than in the US.
> 
> Wishing you health! and crossing my fingers for successful pregnancy!:hugs:Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Soanxious

Wow you have been excellent in finding a way to cure RA... in one way I was hoping it was going to be positive so they can give me meds and I can get a sticky baby.. if its negative then it is something the dr's cant control.. 

I will look into serrapeptase enzyme as we speak.. and thank you. what strength do you take?


----------



## cutieq

Soanxious it's interesting that you mention depo. I used it as well. Got off August 2012 and I'm wondering if that had any impact on my ttc


----------



## Soanxious

they say it takes roughly 18months to get pregnant after coming off it.. so maybe sometimes it takes a few people a bit longer? x


----------



## Amarles

Soanxious said:


> Wow you have been excellent in finding a way to cure RA... in one way I was hoping it was going to be positive so they can give me meds and I can get a sticky baby.. if its negative then it is something the dr's cant control..
> 
> I will look into serrapeptase enzyme as we speak.. and thank you. what strength do you take?

I have had to send you priv msg as my reply contained links.


----------



## cutieq

Maybe. Got my last BFP in feb but it was chemical. I've had my cycle back for a year. Hopefully some luck by the end of the year :(


----------



## sportysgirl

I am CD 8. This is my third cycle since the miscarriage.


----------



## Soanxious

We are close then... I am CD7 but not ttc this cycle.. so far... if my lovely consultant comes back to me before I ov with some answers then maybe I will ttc... but not holding out much hope for that happening.


----------



## Button#

I'm on my 3rd cycle as well, hopefully this'll be our cycle sporty!


----------



## cutieq

3rd cycle for me post CP.


----------



## Mrs W 11

5th cycle for me post mmc. All together 8 months since we started ttc :-(


----------



## sportysgirl

Let's hope we all get are Rainbows soon. There are a few of us that could be cycle buddies! X


----------



## cutieq

Starting to cramp. I think AF is coming this cycle. SIGH back to the drawing board :(


----------



## Bushmumma

Cutie nooooo! No drawing board! :( 
I still don't have a friggin test!! And I was a day ahead if myself af isn't due until tomorrow not today. Showed DH the tests and he said he sees a vv faint line! So FXD for the frer when I finally get my hands on one! :haha:


----------



## cutieq

Yea mine is due Monday but feels like it could be any minute now :( hoping I'm wrong but I don't see how haha

Maybe the universe is forcing you to be able to see your solid dark line! When can you get a test?


----------



## Soanxious

I want :witch: to stay away for you all and get :bfp:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Are you getting some tests today bm? Good luck, fx. 

Cutie, fingers crossed they are implantation cramps and not af. 

Still no idea how many dpo I am! Just meandering cluelessly through my tww!! Haha.


----------



## Bushmumma

Ladies I took it at 2:14 pm and it showed nothing, I didn't hold me pee but don't think that would matter now.. Anyway if she's not here in morning I'll test again with FMU and see which comes first haha... 

Cutie: if it's her hope she comes early and leaves eraly so ya can get back ta bd'ing.... :).


----------



## cutieq

BM, I got a decent line but it only shows in pictures :(

Still not convinced it's my BFP.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## cutieq

and just that quick ... I have some brown spotting when I wipe :( Probably going to be chemical. UGGGHHH


----------



## Bushmumma

Oh cutie darlin, I'm not seeing any lines stark white this morning but no sign of af yet so not sure what's going on... Guess I gotta wait it out.. So she show or not yet? Hope it's not and just some old blood darlin.. Hope this is it for you :)


----------



## cutieq

No AF yet means you're still in there. Nothing on the liner for me or when I wipe right now. No symptoms either so I'm totally in limbo.


----------



## Bushmumma

I hate limbo! Why can't it be yep your bean is good or nope nothing... A red flag that comes outta our ear when we haven't conceived.. A white flag when we have.. That's it. Simple. But nope gotta mess with our heads haha... I pray it's nothing and this is your sticky darlin..


----------



## cutieq

Spotted a liner overnight so I guess it's AF or another chemical :(


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Hi ladies I have been reading your posts on and off today I had my first miscarriage a week ago and it has knocked me for six. Have made the decision to try again as I was so upset over losing this baby. Feeling lonely even though my family are around me don't know if this is normal? Started testing using an ovulation predictor as soon as the bleeding stopped and am taking extra vitamins ( trying to conceive) to hopefully help. I hope your all having a great bank holiday x x.


----------



## Button#

So sorry for your loss ladybird. I think it's normal to feel a bit lonely after suffering an mc. I hope you get your rainbow baby soon.


----------



## Soanxious

Cutie im so sorry that it looks like your having a chemical :( :hug: x

Sorry to hear about your mc Ladybird :( x


----------



## cutieq

Ladybird, it's definitely normal to feel so alone. A lot of people don't realize that the moment you see a positive, you connect and feel pregnant - symptoms or not.

I'm holding onto faith that this spotting is natural but also mentally preparing for the next cycle.


----------



## Soanxious

Im hoping its just implantation for you x


----------



## Bushmumma

Hoping the best sweetness cutie!! 

Sorry for your loss ladybird, feeling alone is normal that's why once on here you feel lonely no more.. No one is here to judge you as we have all suffered from loss. Best of luck to you xox


----------



## cutieq

Just wanted to update. It was a chemical. The line is still there this morning but significantly lighter. 

On to June!


----------



## sportysgirl

cutieq said:


> Just wanted to update. It was a chemical. The line is still there this morning but significantly lighter.
> 
> On to June!

So sorry cutie, :hugs: x


----------



## Button#

So sorry cutie. Have you tried progesterone cream? I think it's worked for a few people who have had recurrent losses.


----------



## Soanxious

Cutie im so sorry to hear about that :(

I have just purchased these as it worked for Leinz.. https://astronutrition.com/source-naturals-progesterone-cream-natural-2-oz.html

will have to wait a while I suppose to come from USA... but willing to try anything. x


----------



## loubyloumum

Cutie I'm so sorry lovely :hugs: terribly sad to pop back on here to sad news :(

I hope everyone else is doing ok? Good bank hol weekend?

We had a lovely time at the caravan this weekend but totally knackered now :haha: Both my LO's had a fantastic time even in the rain! I would absolutely go again :)

I have had two days of very strange cramping that doesn't feel quite right at all. I've decided I'm going I call my MW tomorrow as I'm feeling quite anxious about it. I know it can be normal but I have always had cramping at the start of bot hlosses so it's worrying me a lot at moment xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Oh Louby hope all is ok.. xx how many weeks are you now? Glad you all had fun :)

I spent the day at the seaside with my middle daughter today in the scorching sun... then we had food out then I dropped her off home and filled my car up with her belongings.. as she is moving to Zante tonight... she has just caught a bus to Gatwick.. she will arrive at midnight.. then she flies from gatwick around 3am and will be in Zante till September.. she is nervous.. im nervous n scared.. hope she will be ok... she is going out to work for the summer.


----------



## sportysgirl

Lousy I hope all us ok, better to speak to midwife even if it's just for reassurance. 

Soanxious glad you had a lovely day at the seaside. Bet your going to miss your daughter. How are you feeling about ttc? X


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks Sporty... she only lived a few miles from me.. but I was able to get there for emergencies.. different now :(

Im not supposed to be ttc... think I may have to stop DTD now as coming close to OV. :(

hows u? x


----------



## sportysgirl

Soanxious said:


> Thanks Sporty... she only lived a few miles from me.. but I was able to get there for emergencies.. different now :(
> 
> Im not supposed to be ttc... think I may have to stop DTD now as coming close to OV. :(
> 
> hows u? x

That must be hard when you are so used to DTD at this time of the month. A very emotional time :hugs:

I am ok, CD 11 today. Still very emotional but trying to focus on the positives. :kiss:


----------



## Soanxious

Fx all goes well for you.. to be honest I did not realise I was CD10 till I charted before lunch!!!


----------



## Bushmumma

Oh cutie darlin :hugs: let's move on to June, look out here we come!! Woot woot! :)


----------



## Button#

Louby I hope all is ok.


----------



## Ladybirdgb

First day back at work today feels kind of weird being back and not being pregnant glad no one else is here today its just nice a peaceful.

Louby I hope every thing goes ok with the midwife :hugs:

I am continuing to test for ov but nothing as yet dh is going to think I have gone mad lol I plan to dtd every three/four days just incase I miss ov. Heres to a june/ july bfp for us all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bushmumma

Louby darlin I am thinking of you and orYing everything's ok :hugs:


----------



## loubyloumum

Thank you ladies. My midwife has refered me to the EPU but couldn't get me an appointment until tomorrow morning. So I have a scan scheduled for 11.10am, I feel sick at the thought of what they might tell me :( 

I will update tomorrow xx


----------



## Soanxious

FX all will be well tomorrow hun xxx


----------



## sportysgirl

Lou I hope all goes well tommorow, will be thinking of you. X


----------



## loubyloumum

Thanks ladies. Lay in bed at the mo googling to high heaven....it's doing me no good I don't know why I'm doing it xx


----------



## Soanxious

Stay away from google!!!


----------



## cutieq

Louby, try not to google. Your concerns will be comforted soon.

I googled "toe pain early pregnancy" once as a joke and sure enough something came up lol. There's enough out there to make you believe anything. 
*hugs*


----------



## Bushmumma

Hey loub how are you darlin? Hope you hear only good news thinking of you :hugs: and as hard as it is don't google! 

Cutie- toe pain :haha: that's bloody shocking :/


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Hope all goes well this morning looby thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## Soanxious

Hiya.. hope all went well this morning xx


----------



## Bushmumma

Waiting on our darlin louby to know how she went today, I hope it's good news.. <3


----------



## Button#

Hope all is well Louby.


----------



## Soanxious

girls I just done 2nd ov test as I had a normal pos this AM and wanted to see if it was deffo a pos and not my vitamins in wee making it dark and look at this!! never before have I had a pos go so dark on the test line that the other line almost fades out... see how can I let that go? to me that is saying STRONG EGG!!!
 



Attached Files:







darkestovtestever!.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Button#

Wow that is positive!


----------



## Soanxious

I know.. I dipped it and by the time the fluid ran up it.. around 15 seconds... the TEST line was DARKER . I took that photo 1 min after dipping it!!!!!

I have NEVER had a test that dark.. im sorry.. but I dont want to waste that.. im gonna jump on OH when he finishes work!!!


----------



## loubyloumum

Hi ladies. So I've had my scan this morning and our baby is measuring 10 +6 a day ahead than from lmp. I burst in to tears with relief when she showed us...then we were hit with her silence as she continued to scan me for a further 10-15 minutes. Then the words 'I need a second opinion' followed and my heart sank.

Our baby has some foetal defects and they are not sure what yet. Basically it could be chromosomal genetic or a number of other things but I wasn't in a great state to take everything in. Baby has a lot of fluid on the back of its neck and chest raising major cause for concern. Worst case scenario is that our baby will die. I feel numb at the moment and we are faced with a number of decisions to make relating to testing. But as you can imagine these tests all run risks and I'm so confused as to what to do. I have now been referred to the consultant and have another scan next Tuesday to determine if the amount of fluid has increased, refused or stayed the same. 

Feeling quite lost :cry:


----------



## Bushmumma

Oh loub :hugs: I'm sorry that you are having to go through this darlin. I hope that next scan shows baby has less fluid and any tests that need to be run will be minimal. So glad that bubs is measuring well though. I am sorry and I understand completely of how you are feeling right now :cry:.. Please pm me as I would like to explain my situation and perhaps be able to support you as well..


----------



## Soanxious

Oh no Louby I am ever so sorry that there may possibly be something wrong with your baby :cry: I was hoping you would be back here with a scan photo saying what was I thinking by worrying.. I really hope it is just something mild that will get better with time and things will be ok.

I had an amniocentesis with my 1st daughter at 14 weeks I know that you are scared of the tests... she was ok.. and Im hoping yours will be too :hugs: xx


----------



## Amarles

I'm sorry Louby you don't have comforting news. But it is only 10+ wks and seeing anything via scan may not be 100%. I'm sure you will have more tests and I am hoping for good news for you then! :hugs:


----------



## Button#

I'm so sorry you're going through this Louby and I hope everything works out well.


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Louby so so sorry that the scan was not more positive fx that the fluid reduces in further scans x x big hugs for you and your partner x x

Soaxious don't waste this op tonight tomorrow get that Mayo x x


----------



## Soanxious

I have just been to the Dr's... I spoke to a new female Dr and she was shocked and disgusted I was not given Folic acid 5mg last October due to the family history... I said I did tell Dr Jones and all he prescribed me with was 400mcg and I said I refused it as I had that amount in my prenatals! she said to start taking these today... im so angry...
 



Attached Files:







folicacid2.jpg
File size: 48.7 KB
Views: 1









folicacid1.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## loubyloumum

Thank you ladies, I'm a bit if an emotional mess at the moment. We have never been faced with anything like this before. The medical term they have used for what they have found is Cystic Hygroma (I've never heard of it before) and they have offered me a CVS test where they take a small part of the placenta and send it for tests. This test has a 1:50 - 1:100 chance of loosing the baby even if everything turns out to be ok. They didn't sound hopeful at all and were absolutely preparing us for the worst. Seeing our little bib in the screen and being hit with this is so difficult. 

Has anyone ever had CVS test before? X


----------



## sportysgirl

Louby thinking of you. 

Soanxious, so glad you finally got your folic acid.

My opk's are getting darker, it's very exciting!


----------



## loubyloumum

Here is a picture of bubs, very clear to see the fluid they're concerned about...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Amarles

loubyloumum said:


> Thank you ladies, I'm a bit if an emotional mess at the moment. We have never been faced with anything like this before. The medical term they have used for what they have found is Cystic Hygroma (I've never heard of it before) and they have offered me a CVS test where they take a small part of the placenta and send it for tests. This test has a 1:50 - 1:100 chance of loosing the baby even if everything turns out to be ok. They didn't sound hopeful at all and were absolutely preparing us for the worst. Seeing our little bib in the screen and being hit with this is so difficult.
> 
> Has anyone ever had CVS test before? X

hi Louby, can you ask for new tests of fetal DNA from your blood? It is what my Dr now offers instead of amnio and cvs.


----------



## loubyloumum

In not sure hun. I will have to find out. They took lots of bloods from me today but I can't even remember what for I was in that much of a haze. I may ring them tomorrow and find out xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Louby :hugs: I'm sorry you had this news at your scan and are having to worry about it all. I would say don't rush into any decisions, take your time. 

I have a friend whose baby had a cystic hygroma at the 12 weeks scan. She refused all tests. As the pregnancy progressed they discovered other things such as possible issue with babies heart, fluid on her lung and they were told it was almost certain the baby had a chromosomal abnormality such as downs or turners syndrome. They still refused all tests. The baby was born recently and has so far done amazingly. No fluid on her lung, no Heart op needed and although she still have markers for a chromosomal issue her tests for downs, Edwards, turners etc are all negative. 

Just thought that might help you to know that all could still be ok, be strong, baby has got this far. Keeping fingers crossed and will be thinking of you. Xxx


----------



## Amarles

loubyloumum said:


> In not sure hun. I will have to find out. They took lots of bloods from me today but I can't even remember what for I was in that much of a haze. I may ring them tomorrow and find out xx

I am praying for a positive outcome for you Louby!


----------



## Soanxious

I just had a feeling she is a little girl... dunno just a gut instinct thing... she/he is Beautiful!! And like you said is growing perfectly with her/his dates... xx

Louby I have found this site.. great ormond street.. and to be honest.. if it was me??? I wouldnt have the tests.. Im not saying you shouldn't but if from what this page says are the problems that they have I would still want to give my baby a chance.. and the tests are always risky even if 1/200000 https://www.gosh.nhs.uk/medical-con...ns/cystic-hygroma/cystic-hygroma-information/

You have to think hard about what YOU want.. I find the medics always want to test and give you the horror stories.. but I would go find a forum where other parents have had this decision to make and go chat with them..

Myself and OH spoke about this last time I was pregnant.. about any tests.. and I said I dont want ANY tests done.. im not interested.. I want my scans and that is it. If it was looking like downs or something like this.. I would just say thank you for the offer but no tests but I will go and read up on what it entails. But we are all different.. and I understand that you have some tough choices to make.

My Brother was born with Spina Bifida and even though he passed away before his 1st birthday he had been a happy child and that's what my mum cherished..

:hug: xxxx


----------



## cutieq

sportysgirl, get to BD'ing!

Soanxious, did the doc think the folic could have something to do with the chemicals?

Louby, my heart feels your pain. I know you must be so worried about your little bubs. Keep the faith and remember that miracles happen everyday. Here for any support you need! I'm hoping you get some answers soon.

AFM, I had spotting for 3 days after the chemical. Now it's gone. I'm worried I won't get a full AF this month. Ready to POAS, so I can confirm. 

Hi, other ladies. I'm on my phone which makes it tough to grab all the names!


----------



## Soanxious

Hi cutie, may was well poas to deffo confirm... :)

WEll the DR said I should of been put straight on it from last october.. I was put straight on it for all my children and I never had problems with those pregnancies... I know its mainly my age of my eggs but suppose we may never know if I needed that boost of 5mg... willing to try anything.


----------



## Bushmumma

Hey loub, take it easy and do some more research. 
Bubs is pretty cute :). Hold on in there ok huni xo


----------



## Bushmumma

Glad you got your folic acid so!!! That's great, be bloody good if that's all ya need to grow ya take home baby :) 
Cutie- POAS did ya?


----------



## Soanxious

Yeah got them... Dr was not happy that I had not been given them earlier considering family history... grrr...


----------



## Bushmumma

Yep but if this is all that ya need then that's pretty bloody great?!


----------



## Soanxious

Oh it would be amazing!! but I doubt it :(

Going to ring monday for my blood results.


----------



## Bushmumma

Ah don't have too much doubt, you never know.. Results yes I'm excited to know what goes on... Hurry up Monday!!


----------



## Bushmumma

Ok here are pictures of my horses, hope they make you smile like they do me :)..
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Bushmumma

That's Yella (yellow horse) and squirrel bay mare :) more coming


----------



## Bushmumma

TC he is a gentle darling :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Bushmumma

King is the chestnut and Arrow is my yearling colt :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Bushmumma

Sorry it's taken so long to get them up, I just came back from the paddock and took them about 15mins ago :).. They are such beautiful babies!


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Aww the darker of the two looks like the horse my daughter learned to ride on


----------



## Bushmumma

Oh that's Arrow he is my most darlin little fella :) I'm just beginning to break him in.. So sweet and gentle never has he put a foot wrong and such a smart boy. I taught him to bow at 5months old. Just so clever.


----------



## Soanxious

Oh wow they are Beautiful ... all of them... but Yella is the most unusual colour stunning!!! :D

You're so lucky!!


----------



## Button#

You don't normally get horse pictures on TTC threads! They're beautiful, you're so lucky Bushmumma.


----------



## Amarles

Bushmumma, thank for the pics, they are beauties!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Love them bm! Gorgeous x


----------



## Bushmumma

Thought I'd share some of my life with you ladies, I'm glad you all love them :) they are spectacular animals, that's for sure. Button I know it's a little different to the pee tests lol I hope that when you looked at them for a short time you all felt at ease for this is what they do for me :). 

So- Yella is beautiful, he is also very cheeky. I call him my Barbie horse as he is just like the horse that Barbie rides lol.. 

Each day I am with them I feel lucky to have them and knowing that they love me back..


----------



## Soanxious

They are beautiful :D

I have my daughter messaging me.. she is now homesick and wants to leave Zante.. she said she cant cope with working for half her wage and its hard work.. she hates it..

I told her it was hard work out there only now she is finding that out... and she packed her home in everything to live there.. arghhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Bushmumma

Oh no! That sucks for her. Maybe a holiday would have been a better start. Maybe say to her to stick it out a little longer and then make the choice. It is a tricky situation although she may need to get her head around being a big girl and making choices and sticking with them is important. I don't know but that's what I would say to one of mine. Good luck huni


----------



## Soanxious

She went out there last year on holiday.... thats why she wanted to go back this year.. she has around 9 friends out there... she has to make a decision today.. as she will start dipping into what little money she has..and she needs that for the flight home

grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Oh no soanxious that's not good to hear I hope she makes the right choice for her :nope::hugs:

I have that all to familiar cramping think :witch: is on her way which I suppose cant be a bad thing just means I can start with a proper date since my mc. A little bit surprised that it may have taken just 2 weeks for :witch:to appear tho


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Wonder how Louby is?????:hug:


----------



## Soanxious

I was just thinking about Louby myself.. been thinking about her since her post.. even had a little cry to my OH.. he looked over n saw me filled up.. so I told him.. and showed him baba.. then I burst into tears.. I just wanna hug her..


----------



## loubyloumum

Hi ladies - thank you all so much for your thoughts.

I have been doing a lot of research these past couple of days and we are being realistic and preparing ourselves for the worst :cry:
It is highly likely that is our baby makes it to birth he or she will be severely disabled, not being able to walk, talk, hear or see. And if we don't make it to birth we are likely to have a still born. Ultimately it is looking like it will fall on us to make the decision whether to continue with the pregnancy or not and if I'm honest, selfishly, I would just rather nature made that decision for me right now. I cant bear the thought of what lies ahead for us. This is only the beginning of what seems to be a very long road. 

I'm not certain I have the strength needed to deal with all of this, I thought my previous losses were difficult to come to terms with but this is just completely unbearable. Our little baby looks so fine on his/her picture.

I think DH and I have decided if the fluid level has increased on Tuesday we we go back then we will be having the CVS test done - as ultimately this could provide us with answers to why we keep having losses even though we have two healthy boys.

Every time I look at my baby scan it reduces me to tears. I feel numb with pain and the not knowing is breaking me in two :cry:


----------



## Bushmumma

:cry: loub :hugs: it's awful sweetie, I know :cry: wish you and your darling husband the best outcome for such a hard and painful journey xoxo :hugs:


----------



## Bushmumma

So- what's the verdict on your DD?? Little rascal!:dohh:


----------



## Button#

Louby I can't even begin to imagine what you're going through, it must be incredibly difficult. I'm thinking of you.


----------



## cutieq

Thinking of you and your hubs louby. I can only marginally imagine what you're going through and my hugs and prayers go out to you. I wish the best possible outcome for you.


----------



## Soanxious

Louby... I know it may not sound much but we are always here for you as a listening ear and virtual shoulder to lean on... Finding out that your baby has got problems is something none of us ever want to hear... and my heart breaks for you.. this much loved and precious baby you have growing inside you may not have the perfect future you planned.. but hopefully not as bad as it could possibly be.. im hoping if she/he does have this problem then it is a mild form and can be treated.. I totally understand what you meant by allowing nature to decide.. and that's exactly how I would feel... so you are NOT selfish :hugs:

I really wish there was better news for you... but looking a baba.. she/he is so beautiful and size is perfect for weeks/days so hopefully its mild and they will be ok... xxxx


----------



## Bushmumma

Cutie- af is gone!


----------



## cutieq

Bushmumma said:


> Cutie- af is gone!

Me too! I was just doing my calendar counting and reminding myself that thou shall not test early.


----------



## Bushmumma

Me too :haha: no testing eraly, no caving! UNLESS we strongly believe we have reason :haha:


----------



## cutieq

:muaha: Bush, this reminds me of us.

Soanxious, how are you hanging in there?



Bushmumma said:


> Me too :haha: no testing eraly, no caving! UNLESS we strongly believe we have reason :haha:


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Omg omg omg trying to attach the piccy but it's not happening I have come home and done a cheeky ov test it's happening lol what's my window. I'm in a hotel with she and daughter tonight will have to wait till she goes to sleep lol. And we have a child free night tomorrow oh happy happy happy
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Soanxious

You two are so naughty!!! you will both cave in I know it :rofl:

Im ok hun... just hoping I have done enough and anxious about test results when they eventually come in. hows u?

Excellent ladybird.. happy :sex:


----------



## cutieq

whooooo ladybird!!! I'm planning to buy a digital this cycle, so may need your advice!

soanxious, hold us it! We have one caveat in the plan - if either of us get strong, undeniable symptoms we are allowed to test early. Otherwise ... nope!

Glad you're feeling better. Keep us posted! I'm feeling so super hopeful this time around, but I know it's unlikely I'll get a BFP right after the chemical. I have a doctors appt on June 3rd. Happy about it! Hoping for a strong, regular O this time around and I will be happy.


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Lol one daft thought has just come into my head I'm going for a scan on Tuesday to check on everything lol I hope they won't be able to see what I have been up to lol lol lol


----------



## Bushmumma

Lady :haha: let's hope xo


----------



## Soanxious

I have got pregnant straight after chemicals twice.. and a lot of women get sticky babies after chemical.. your more fertile after chemical/pregnancy


----------



## sportysgirl

Ladybird they are great tests!

Louby I think about you a lot I hope you are getting lots of love and support. X


----------



## Button#

Ladybird I got a positive OPK today as well! Good luck to both of us!

Oh and I had an US midcycle a back in February and I was worried about the same!


----------



## sportysgirl

Button# said:


> Ladybird I got a positive OPK today as well! Good luck to both of us!
> 
> Oh and I had an US midcycle a back in February and I was worried about the same!

I had a OPK yesterday! Hope we all catch the eggs! X


----------



## Button#

That would be amazing if we all caught on this cycle!


----------



## Amarles

Got my first AF after mc, 6 wks. Can't wait till we can ttc again. Hope all you ladies have a great wknd! Louby, hope you're doing ok.


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Have fun this weekend ladies fingers crossed for some sticky beans x x x x


----------



## Ladybirdgb

After two days of ov my window this month appears to be closed how long do I have to wait until I can test lol think she thinks all his Christmases have come at once lol


----------



## Soanxious

I didnt even tell my OH about my Ov this cycle lol..


----------



## cutieq

Yea ... I don't tell. I like to keep him thinking I'm just uber into his manliness :haha:

I'm CD8 today, so me thinks it time to step up the BD!


----------



## Soanxious

oh yes got to get at least 1 in today ;)


----------



## cutieq

Soanxious said:


> oh yes got to get at least 1 in today ;)

I don't ovulate until CD18 or so. GAH 10 days to go lol :wacko:


----------



## Soanxious

you have to get the :spermy: ready... you need fresh healthy :spermy: by time you are ready to receive them... ;) smep :D


----------



## cutieq

Soanxious said:


> you have to get the :spermy: ready... you need fresh healthy :spermy: by time you are ready to receive them... ;) smep :D

done for the day! :thumbup: Gonna try EOD but we always fail at that.


----------



## Soanxious

lol im a once or twice a day girl :haha:


----------



## cutieq

Soanxious said:


> lol im a once or twice a day girl :haha:

Ditto. This is the fun part of TTC!


----------



## Soanxious

will pop by now n again.. not gonna be on here like I was...
I have broken it off with OH..

I have written a bit in my and the worlds shortest ever ttc journal :rofl:

I will finish it off later.. 

will pop by to check on you all xxx


----------



## loubyloumum

Soanxious :hugs: 

I hope you are ok lovely it is so saddening to read about you and your OH xxxx


----------



## Button#

I hope you're ok Soanxious.


----------



## cutieq

Thinking of you soanxious. You've been a great support to us so we're absolutely here for you. Take some time for yourself and hope things start to look up!


----------



## sportysgirl

Soanxious I am sorry. Am here for you if you want to chat. X


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Soanxious I hope your ok big big hugs to you x x x x x :hugs:


----------



## Dark_Star

Hi Ladies, 
I would like to join you here. On Friday I had a D&C at 11w5d, it was a MMC and baby had died around week 7. 

I posted my story here if anyone is curious: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/miscarriage-support/2183925-lost-my-baby-11w5d.html

I would like to try again next cycle but am still very shaky emotionally and not sure how I can trust my body after carrying a baby with no heartbeat for 5 weeks and showing no symptoms that baby had died.


----------



## Button#

Sorry for your loss dark star. Take time to grieve and heal. Look after yourself.


----------



## Bushmumma

Soanxious darlin :hugs: I'm here for ya always <3 hope things begin looking up for you real soon! Xoxo 

Dark- welcome, sorry about your loss. Take it easy :)


----------



## loubyloumum

Sorry for your loss Dark. I understand exactly how you re feeling, I too have suffered MMC's. Good luck hunny xxx

Ok my appointment is in an hour and I feel gut wrenchingly sick with nerves. I really don't think I'm strong enough for this, I can feel myself slowly falling apart. I've tried to be strong for my family if anything but I'm loosing it and frightened where this journey might end up :cry:


----------



## Button#

Louby I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks girls.. I have updated in my journal link below.. so didnt have to repeat it across BnB n bore people xx

Louby... Oh hunny... you are strong and you will be strong.. but you will feel defeated.. and unable to cope.. but I promise you.. you will get your strength back and deal with what is thrown at you.. I am really hating your situation.. I want to scream for you.. I want to hug you and take away your fears,heartache pain and worry.. Just remember.. this is your baby.. not the dr's.. they are medically trained and thats what leads them.. you have to do what is right for you.. dont get pushed into anything that you know you cant cope with later on.. if the baby has a chance and you are happy to give the baby a chance you go for it.. if your baby does not have a chance and you know deep down its the right thing to do then all of us here and all your family will be right behind you.. I am hoping the baby has a mild form and can be operated on like the great ormond street link I sent you and you can all be happy.. Im praying for you now that its the mild form and all is ok... when you need support ASK for it off DH friends and family.. dont think you need to support them all.. you are the main one here.. its your body.. your hormones your baby.. take the time you need and dont be rushed... good luck hunny.. xxxxxxx


----------



## cutieq

:hugs: louby. You're stronger than you think. I can only attempt to imagine what you may be feeling right now, but you CAN get through it. If nothing else, be strong be your little one.

Sending you lots of love and hugs today!


----------



## Dark_Star

Louby- I'll be thinking of you, be strong.

Today is my fiance's birthday and the day we were planning to announce our pregnancy, so I am pretty sad today. It looks like my bleeding from the D&C may be over, though, which is one step forward in the healing.


----------



## Soanxious

Sorry to hear about your Mc Dark Star x


----------



## cutieq

Heading to the doc today as well for my eval after 1 year of trying. Not sure what to expect , but will post when I find out.


----------



## Soanxious

Good luck Cutie hopefully they will help you lots and get you a bfp xx


----------



## Button#

Good luck cutie.


----------



## sportysgirl

Good luck cutie.

Louby am thinking of you.

Dark star sorry for you loss. X x x


----------



## loubyloumum

UPDATE!!!

We must have had someone special looking over us this week. After the most emotionally challenging week of my life we have been given the news from our consultant today that our baby is perfect :) I truly can't believe it. 

He scanned me for a good while then asked me when we had our previous scan done. He said he has no cause for concern what so ever and the problem has totally resolved itself. I am going for my official dating scan on Monday but at this stage my EDD is 18th December. 

I still feel worried that something may go wrong but I think that's normal after the week of worry I've had. After our scan on Monday hopefully that feeling will go and we can try to enjoy our pregnancy. 

Thank you all so much for your support throughout this. I feel so incredibly blessed at the moment :) 

Xxxx


----------



## Dark_Star

Wonderful news Louby!


----------



## loubyloumum

Thank you Dark. I'm so sorry your going through what you are right now. It's terribly sad when the planned announcement day come round. I felt the same when ours came round as I had planned the whole thing. I know it doesn't seem it now but you will get through in time. The support on here is amazing has helped me over the years with my losses and heart ache xxx


----------



## sportysgirl

Louby that's wonderful news, so happy for you both. X x


----------



## Amarles

Wonderful news Louby, very happy for you!!!:hugs:


----------



## Button#

That's fantastic news Louby, I'm so happy for you.


----------



## cutieq

wonderful news louby!!!!!


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Amazing news sooooooo happy for you x x


----------



## taquito0523

So sorry I have been away from this site for a bit.... AF finally came to show her stupid ugly face and boy did she come back -- guess she missed me since it has been 9 weeks since MC :( My cycles were always very regular and I always ovulated around the same time -- used an app to track it on top of OPK's and it was always right on. Now, I can't seem to get a stupid smiley face on the digital OPK. :( I just have been so sad and depressed these last few weeks. AF came back on 5/23 and still no sign of ovulation at this point. Getting more and more depressed now each and every day that this is just not going to happen for me again. :( Hope all you wonderful ladies are doing well... I have just a few pages to go back and catch up on! 
:) Hugs everyone!


----------



## Button#

Louby - my OH is very happy for you too!


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Taquito I don't know what to say but big hugs sent your way


----------



## taquito0523

Ladybirdgb said:


> Taquito I don't know what to say but big hugs sent your way

Thanks Ladybird!! :) I just hope that we will have our BFP sometime soon....


----------



## cutieq

taquito0523 said:


> So sorry I have been away from this site for a bit.... AF finally came to show her stupid ugly face and boy did she come back -- guess she missed me since it has been 9 weeks since MC :( My cycles were always very regular and I always ovulated around the same time -- used an app to track it on top of OPK's and it was always right on. Now, I can't seem to get a stupid smiley face on the digital OPK. :( I just have been so sad and depressed these last few weeks. AF came back on 5/23 and still no sign of ovulation at this point. Getting more and more depressed now each and every day that this is just not going to happen for me again. :( Hope all you wonderful ladies are doing well... I have just a few pages to go back and catch up on!
> :) Hugs everyone!

Regulating after a cm can be such a pain in the butt. Fx things get better soon. Are you seeing a doctor or waiting things out?


----------



## Soanxious

YAY Louby!!!!!!!!!! I am soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo frigginnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn HAPPYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:

Im sat here crying with happines for you hunny... YAY!!!!!!! roll on Dec 18th I want to see this gorgeous little bundle I still think is a girl haha xx


----------



## loubyloumum

Thank you soooo much Soanxious. To say a HUGE weight has been lifted is an understatement.

It was so lovely to relax last night without the constant feeling of worry and anxiety. 

As of Monday I am going to do my best to enjoy every second of my pregnancy as I know how truly lucky I am xxxx


----------



## Bushmumma

Woooooooooooooooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo LOUBY!!!!!!!!
:cry: happy tears, truly happy tears :cry: 
How absolutely terrifically perfectly amazingly splendid wonderful fantastic lovely beautiful news!! Oh how's truly happy I am for you and your family xoxo now let the remaining time of your pregnancy be uneventful my darlin xo :)


----------



## loubyloumum

Thank you so much Bush!! We absolutely couldn't believe it when we got the great news yesterday. We feel so incredibly blessed and lucky right now xxx


----------



## Bushmumma

How about not lucky Loub, how about MEANT to be darlin :) :hugs: I was thinking of you this whole time and praying for an amazing outcome for you and your family. <3 I can't begin to tell you in words how deeply relived I am to read such a post! :cry: bloody awesome :cry:


----------



## Soanxious

Its so wonderful.... OH dont know yet.. last time he knew something is when you posted scan and that message.. and I burst into tears for you... and now I can be happy later n tell him all was ok and it was a blip and ur baby is Perfect.. because he was sad for you too.. 

Happy happy happy for you n family Louby :D xx


----------



## Bushmumma

So how is everyone today? Great I hope :).. 

I am proud to say that I done my first OPK today so feeling pretty good about myself :). Should O on Monday Tuesday xo


----------



## Soanxious

yay to OPK BM :wohoo:


----------



## Bushmumma

Oh why thank you So :) and the dance makes it a the more special :)


----------



## Soanxious

we need to see the pics on the poas page now.. if ur a true poas addict u will even negative ones :haha:


----------



## cutieq

Hi ladies!! 

Still waiting to O. Feeling a lot calmer this cycle but hopeful.

Also I had bloodwork Friday and I'm getting an ultrasound on Friday for testing after the chemicals (not sure if I posted that here already). I will post results when I get them.

Hope you're all doing well!


----------



## Button#

I'm glad you're getting your tests done Cutie.

I've just stupidly done a test, which, as I'm only 6dpo, was a BFN. So I've just wasted a test. Going to try and hold out until Thursday.


----------



## cutieq

Never a wasted test, we just want our babies so bad it's hard not to!

FX crossed for you. Your test looks good. I'm feeling great this cycle and not stressing too much so far.


----------



## Amarles

wishing everyone good weekend! good luck with all testing!


----------



## Button#

That's good you're feeling so positive cutie.


----------



## Soanxious

Good news Cutie that your feeling good.. and FX tests come back with what is helpful :D

Amaries have a great weekend too x


----------



## Dark_Star

Healing well physically from my D&C. Managed to have adult snuggles with minimal pain days 8 and 9 post op - with protection for now.
Question to those post D&C- did you find it much harder to O after your surgery?


----------



## Bushmumma

Cutie- I'm waiting on a pos and feeling relaxed also :) FXD it's a good month to conceive!! 

Button- FXD you see your BFP next test! :) :dust: 

Good luck to all testing FXD xo


----------



## Soanxious

Dark Star hope your feeling better..

I didnt have a D&C after a mc but I had a D&C for horrific periods and I got pregnant straight away with my son who is now 14.

FX you get pregnant soon x


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Am I going mad this is very feint I know took a piccy of the front and back of the test I am on day 9 did another yesterday morning bit clearer than this but not much here's hoping
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Soanxious

sorry cant see anything and not sure where I should be looking for the 2nd line :rofl:


----------



## Bushmumma

I can't see anything yet lady, it could be coz I'm on my phone though sorry darlin, when you testing again? Can't wait for the next one :)!!


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Aww just viewed the pic and it's rubbish hey ho will be testing again tomorrow I have to calm it down tho and take what the first morning test gives me either that or the witch arrives


----------



## Soanxious

personally I and loads of others find SMU stronger.. maybe try that? :)


----------



## Bushmumma

So be that the truth! Though I'm sure if you see a line no matter how faint then it must be there, it's very hard to picture the first faint lines though! Next test will show darker I'm sure darlin :)


----------



## Ladybirdgb

What's smu lol predictive text made that smurf and I'm sure you don't want me to pee on papa smurf lol


----------



## Ladybirdgb

It's ok I know papa smurf is safe now the test I did was prob forth or fifth will do second tomorrow


----------



## Soanxious

Yes Second wee :D


----------



## sportysgirl

How is everyone?

I am 12dpo. 

Just been for a cycle ride and seen a rainbow hoping its a good sign!


----------



## Button#

When are you testing sporty?


----------



## Bushmumma

Sporty FXD it is! 

So & lady :haha: :rofl: 

Oooo ooooo ooooo I got my parcel from the darlin Tui!!! Now I got a stash if test opks and HPT's!!! Look out imma get pregnant!! (At least I hope soo very soon lol)


----------



## Ladybirdgb

After getting very little on two tests this morning im going to try to wait until im nearer :witch: visiting im really going to try lol I promise my bank balance I will lol I have also bought some cheepies from the net fx for all testers in the next few days button and sporty, so are you still testing.

Ooooooh exciting bush was it free


----------



## Soanxious

I too am 12dpo and getting negatives on these tests... https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/370143667648?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## Ladybirdgb

im on day ten I have some of those testing coming I have been using 20mIU ones which im now realising are prob a bit so high lol


----------



## Soanxious

I have been googling and these tests have VERY bad reviews... saying they came up negative when they were pregnant so people were not finding out till they were 5 weeks pregnant that they were actually pregnant due to changing tests...

I know im not pregnant.. (no symptoms)
just warning you..

I wont buy these ones again...


----------



## loubyloumum

Hi lovelies! 

I am hoping to be seeing a few lovely BFP over the next couple of days on here....super exciting!!!! :dust:

I had my OFFICIAL 12 week scan yesterday and our little bubs is doing perfectly :) feeling incredibly lucky and blessed to say the least :happydance::happydance:

My due date has stayed the same - ROLL ON 18th DEC :haha: 

Here is our beautiful little one (I'm thinking BOY)

xxxx
 



Attached Files:







bby.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Soanxious

Aww Louby that is such a Beautiful little baby!!! :wohoo:

I am ever so happy for you!!!

Perfection :D xxx


----------



## sportysgirl

Amazing photo louby! Bet your on cloud nine. X


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Louby that's amazing hun sssoooooo exciting to see the scan pics

So I have other tests to use as well lol frer, Sainsburys own, Superdrugs own and another random from asda lol, I am prob symptom spotting but I do have a few hey ho we will see


----------



## Button#

Yay Louby! Fab pic


----------



## cutieq

Yay louby!!!!!!! 

Should O this week so bd my life away haha.

Can you return the bad tests? They should be banned...so unfair!


----------



## Amarles

loubyloumum said:


> Hi lovelies!
> 
> I am hoping to be seeing a few lovely BFP over the next couple of days on here....super exciting!!!! :dust:
> 
> I had my OFFICIAL 12 week scan yesterday and our little bubs is doing perfectly :) feeling incredibly lucky and blessed to say the least :happydance::happydance:
> 
> My due date has stayed the same - ROLL ON 18th DEC :haha:
> 
> Here is our beautiful little one (I'm thinking BOY)
> 
> xxxx


Louby, the baby is so cute!!! :hugs: and you probably right, looks like a boy :winkwink:


----------



## Bushmumma

Loub, what a perfect little bundle of joy!! Roll on 18th Dec!!! I wanna met mini loub and DH!! :hugs:


----------



## loubyloumum

Hi ladies :wave:

How are we all?? This thread has been very quite for a while so I wanted to pop back and see how everyone is getting on? 

I hope all you lovely ladies are doing well.

I now have a very obvious 'bump' which I am loving and cradling already :haha: my two boys are giving bumpy lots of kisses which is very cute.

I still have my anxious moments of fear that something terrible is going to happen but I have learnt this its totally natural. We have booked a private scan for this week so I cant wait to go and bubs again.

xxxxx


----------



## cutieq

Louby, SO wonderful to hear that !!! Please update about your scan. 

I'm doing ok. Last cycle was rough and with a chemical in May, it's NTNP for me for awhile. As you can see, I'm still on BnB and updating my cycle - but no testing, tracking, counting, pineapple, standing on my head for me lol. Not for a few months at least.


----------



## Soanxious

* Hi Louby glad all is running perfectly  cant wait to see the next scan too 

Im 7dpo and feel 100% not pregnant so far *


----------



## loubyloumum

Aw Cutie I'm so sorry to hear that hun :hugs: I understand your reasoning for taking some time out and reverting to NTNP for a while hopefully the relaxed approach will result in your beautiful rainbow baby :)

Soanxious, 7dpo! Sometimes its the months we don't feel pregnant we get the biggest surprise! I have everything crossed for you! Are you holding off testing??

xxxx


----------



## Bushmumma

Louby!!! How's things? So happy to see your precious little bub doing well :). 

So I'm cd16 and got a pos OPK today... Yay first one ever :). DH and I had our meet tonight at change over lol.. Gotta love him, he had been thinking while on the tractor that he may need to give me his little swimmers in a cup so we don't miss the egg... Turns out when he got home he said 'righto huni let's go make a baby!'

Just love that he is sooo in on everything, today's pos OPK was awesome and I couldn't wait to tell him... First thing he said was ' I knew we should've done it on the tractor!' :rofl:


----------



## Button#

Lol at doing it on the tractor Bush! I got my positive OPK today as well.


----------



## loubyloumum

Bush, that tractor comment got me too :rofl:

Button and Bush you could be bump buddies!!!!!! How exciting would that be xx


----------



## Bushmumma

Haha gotta do what ya gotta do :haha: about this 12 hour shift thing and not seeing each other.... I went off at my dad about it and we are only doing 9 hour shifts now so we get to be home (albeit from 11pm-5am) in bed together!! Bring on the freezing cold winter morning :sex:!!! :rofl: 

Button I got another strong positive at midday. The cramping and burning from right side is gone though so I'm assuming I've O'd, would that be right? Soanxious did say that once you get a neg OPK that's 1dpo... Well guess being a day out while not charting is ok and exceptable :).


----------



## Button#

Could be but I think it varies. I get O pains a couple of days before O and last two cycles I have had a positive OPK 2 days before I've actually O'd and it went negative the day before O.

I'm pretty sure I haven't O'd yet, probably tomorrow.


----------



## loubyloumum

I have always ovulated a day after my positive OPK but always DTD on the day of a positive so those little :spermy: are ready and waiting for the race! Ha!

I soooo hope you both catch those eggs!!!! xxxx


----------



## loubyloumum

Hi Ladies :wave:

I thought I would pop by to update you all that we are having a beautiful baby BOY!!!!! :blue:

Sooo happy and very excited xxxxx

How are those that are in the TWW getting on? xx


----------



## sportysgirl

Excellent news Louby hope you are well.

I am due AF on Wednesday hoping it doesn't come! X


----------



## Button#

Yay for a little boy Louby!

I'm still pretty early on in my TWW so trying to not think too much about it!


----------



## cutieq

Yay louby!!! A strong healthy little boy.. Love it!

I'm ntnp from here on out, but definitely keeping up with everyone!


----------



## loubyloumum

We are thrilled to blessed with a third Son. Its been a difficult journey (as you all know all to well) but seeing him on the screen yesterday makes it all seem worth it in the end. 

I am routing for all of you wonderful ladies to get your BFP and rainbow babies.

I will be checking in on here lots :) xxx


----------



## loubyloumum

Here he is...
 



Attached Files:







Baby 4D.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Button#

Aw wow, fab piccy! A house full of boys sounds lovely, if noisy!


----------



## Amarles

beautiful boy Louby!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Wow that's an amazing photo louby, is it 4d? Congrats on another baby boy! 

I always ov either the day after a pos opk or the day after that. I got my positive today so will be in the tww soon yippee!


----------



## cutieq

Yay mrs w! I'm ntnp this cycle but still tracking O to update my doctor. I should O in about 3 days so I'm right behind ya. Good luck! 

Louby, how are you??


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks cutie, lets do this!! X


----------



## Button#

Good luck Mrs W and Cutie!


----------



## taquito0523

loubyloumum said:


> Hi Ladies :wave:
> 
> I thought I would pop by to update you all that we are having a beautiful baby BOY!!!!! :blue:
> 
> Sooo happy and very excited xxxxx
> 
> How are those that are in the TWW getting on? xx

Lousy, congrats lady!!! I have been away a few weeks....vacation and relaxing and trying to just let things be after everything. The day back from vacation, got my BFP!!! :). Got it 11dpo just like last time so scared a bit there. Had levels taken Thursday and they were really low. 29 at 3w1d. Hoping that they are doubling as they should had to wait all weekend for those results...should find out tomorrow. Fx and lots of prayers that this is our precious rainbow!!! :)


----------



## cutieq

Congrats!!! Hoping for good news on your results.


----------



## Bushmumma

Taq congrats can't wait for your results FXD all is perfect!


----------



## Button#

Congratulations, keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## sportysgirl

Congratulation Taq. 

I got a :bfp: at the weekend am so excited, praying this little bean sticks. X x


----------



## Bushmumma

Hey ladies :hi: 
I'm going to test in the morning and will let you know how it goes, af was due today but not here, if it's a bfn I'll wait a couple of days and if she hasn't arrived will test again.


----------



## Button#

Good luck Bush!!


----------



## Amarles

Bushmumma said:


> Hey ladies :hi:
> I'm going to test in the morning and will let you know how it goes, af was due today but not here, if it's a bfn I'll wait a couple of days and if she hasn't arrived will test again.

Good luck!!!


----------



## taquito0523

Bush -- good luck and hope you get your BFP!! Praying for you girl!!

Sportysgirl -- congrats to you too!! seems like we are on the same cycles too -- I saw in your signature you MC in March.... that is when mine was too :hug:

Sooooo... beta results back this morning and they MORE than doubled!! Couldn't be happier right now!! went from a 29 HCG level at 12dpo to 79 HCG level at 14dpo!!! First ultrasound scheduled right now for August 5th providing this one sticks and all goes smoothly!!!

Pray, pray, pray for us that we have our little rainbow.

And thank you all for the kind words and support through this whole journey. It has been so nice to have people to talk to here :)

:hug::dust:


----------



## Button#

Yay for great betas!


----------



## loubyloumum

HUGE congrats to Taq and Sporty!!!!! What fab news to come pop by too! Yippeee :happydance: 

Bush, have you tested lovely?? I hope AF has stayed away and you have got that :bfp: 

Mrs W how you coping in the TWW?? I have everytghing crossed for you!

My scan is 4D yes. It was absolutely incredible and totally overwhelming. I would recommend them to all you lovely ladies. The felling it gave me was just magical and completely heart warming!!!

We are now having difficulty deciding on a name for him????? :shrug: 


xxx


----------



## taquito0523

Bush, did you test???


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Bm did you test


----------



## Mrs W 11

Another bfp, congrats taq!! 

I'm ok thanks louby, I'm about 3dpo today so af not due for a week yet x


----------



## loubyloumum

BM - How are you?? Did you test? I hope you are ok lovely.

MrsW.....how have you get on? 

I hope everyone is keeping well? 

xx


----------



## 4077girl

Hello everyone!

I'll probably be joining in this thread soon (at least I hope soon....still waiting for MC to start :/

The doctor didn't say anything about waiting to try again- do you all think it's putting the pregnancy at much higher risk of being another MC if I conceive right after the MC before I get a real period?

If I still haven't started to bleed by Friday and the doctor offers me a d&c or those suppositories do you think I should pass? I want to do whatever is the best for my future chances of getting (and STAYING) pregnant!

Good luck to everyone!! :)


----------



## Amarles

4077girl said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'll probably be joining in this thread soon (at least I hope soon....still waiting for MC to start :/
> 
> The doctor didn't say anything about waiting to try again- do you all think it's putting the pregnancy at much higher risk of being another MC if I conceive right after the MC before I get a real period?
> 
> If I still haven't started to bleed by Friday and the doctor offers me a d&c or those suppositories do you think I should pass? I want to do whatever is the best for my future chances of getting (and STAYING) pregnant!
> 
> Good luck to everyone!! :)

hi Girl, welcome to the forum, sorry you have to go through MC. 
I opted to have natural MC at home and today I think this was a good decision, but right after MC I felt I made a wrong decision because of the amount of pain I went through. I guess it all depends how advanced is your pregn., I was 11 wks. I waited 2 wks for MC to start form the time I was told it will happen. I would get strong cramps every 12- 24 hrs, it took 5 days on and off. I would def take a time off from work if you can, I didn't and got stranded on the way home from work once. I took some pain meds but it did not help at all.

I healed after MC within couple weeks, but I heard after D&C it may take longer, therefore we have started to TTC right away. Although I am at my 3 cycle after MC, still no BFP.
I have heard of many women being pregnant right away after MC and they have perfect pregnancy/baby, I also have heard of recurring MC, less, but it happens. But I have never heard that conceiving right after MC is a precursor to another MC.

Stay strong ! :hugs:


----------



## Chrissi1981

Hi Ladies !!

Can I join your group ? I am 32 and had a mc at 11 weeks just last month. I was told it was a blighted ovum. Much to our disappointment my DH and I have decided go move on head held high and begin TTC. We were going to wait till after AF had come along and gone, but I'm a bit impatient lol !! I believe I'm 8DPO but how can one be so sure straight after a loss. Hoping to see a BFP of course sooner rather than later. But we shall see. Fingers and toes crossed. 

Love to you all !! Xxx


----------



## cutieq

Welcome Chrissi. Best of luck to you!! Definitely sorry for your loss and I hope you get that BFP super soon! The wait after a MC can really suck!


----------



## 4077girl

I miscarried on Friday naturally (7 weeks), in the evening after my appointment. I felt something was stuck (tmi!) so I ended up taking the misoprostol the following day as I was instructed to do on Saturday (my appointment on Friday morning showed everything was still in my uterus). It didn't really do much of anything, I mostly just bled lightly and it's seems to be just about finished now. I'll have a follow up on August 11th to make sure everything is out and my HCG is back to 0. It was I think a blighted ovum, because the doctor said at my scan there was only a gestational sack, no yolk or anything.

I'd really like to make some friends on here who are in the same boat. I don't really want to talk to people much about this in real life, as it's happened twice now, and I don't want to have to tell them it was yet another MC, because I don't like people feeling sorry for me and asking over and over if I'm okay (I really am!) and telling me to have hope and be positive when I KNOW my chances are nil and I shouldn't be getting my hopes up when my HCGs are low and slow... 

I'm planning on trying this month because...why not? We seem to be very fortunate in that I seem to be able to get pregnant if he so much as looks at me funny, so I guess we just keep trying until one of them sticks? If it doesn't work, it doesn't work.

I've been referred to a fertility specialist in Toronto who does a lot of research on recurrent loss. Planning on taking extra folic acid and prenatals while I wait for the appointment and taking it VERY easy after I ovulate. Hopefully it will help :/ I hope the doctor has some other suggestions, I've heard anecdotally that progesterone helps, but haven't seem a lot of solid evidence. I'm willing to try anything!


----------



## Lynny77

Hi ladies,

4077girl I'm in the same boat as you. Blighted ovum and I had to take the mysoprostal. So today is cd11 for me. I'm still spotting but only when I'm physically active. I usually ovulate around cd18 or 20 so I'm hoping ovulation this month isn't too delayed. It took us 10 months of hardcore ttc to get pregnant and the timing of it was just so perfect but here we are back ttc. Hopefully it won't take another 10 months to get lucky again. I had just started at a fertility clinic and they found I have an arcuate uterus which is a bit heart shaped rather than triangular and is an easy fix. Hopefully that can be taken care of soon though I haven't heard from the clinic since my loss so not sure if I have to wait a cycle or not. I just want to be pregnant again- right now! lol.


----------



## Chrissi1981

It sucks doesn't it ? But it WILL happen one day and if with a little help so be it. Will you both wait a cycle ? We started straight away TTC I think I ovulated last Monday so we will see if I get my BFP. I'm a huge health freak so I'm guessing it's just one of those things. At least I hope. Have you ladies had you progesterone levels checked ? Just for precautions I started using Emerita Progest Cream so if I do conceive hopefully it develops and sticks.

Can I ask one thing. What are your diets like ? I'm a huge believer that our diets make a massive difference to how fertile we are and to how our pregnancies are affected. I only eat organic chicken, fish and a load of vegetables, beans, nuts, lentils and complex carbohydrates. I do eat chocolate from time to time lol and sweets oops !!! But eh. My health has Been immensely important to me over the past few years. 

Hope to hear from you soon xxx


----------



## 4077girl

@Chrissi1981 - I was eating healthy while TTC and during the early parts of pregnancy, but once I found it out it wasn't working I started eating complete junk (I'm an oreo addict :/ ). So I really should start eating better and KEEP it up until I have a baby!

I'm planning on trying again right away, I'm impatient and the doctor didn't tell me not to.

This progesterone cream, I assume you need a prescription for it? I don't know if I've ever had my progesterone checked, the doctor has never given me any numbers for it, but maybe that's because it's always been ok? I'd definitely like to try it if there is any chance of it helping.

Good luck I hope you get your BFP!!

@lynny77 - I hope you won't have to wait so long to get your BFP this time!! Everything I've read says that you're more fertile for a while after a MC, so get to it ;) I hope it happens quickly and everything goes perfectly for you :)


----------



## Chrissi1981

You don't need at prescription no you can buy Emerita Progest online. It will tell you when and how to use it. Hoping it'll work for me. Did you have 2 blighted ovums ? X


----------



## Lynny77

Hi Chrissi- yes I am starting as soon as I can! No waiting here:) Just waiting to have a couple days spot free before we start to bd again. 

Hopefully this is your lucky month! Everything is crossed for you!

We are fairly healthy as well. Not perfect but we eat a lot of good, non processed food. We have a fabulous farmers market close to us every saturday and it's crazy how much better the food tastes. I also like to be fairly active. Hopefully that'll help with getting a bfp again sooner rather than later. I do hear a lot about progesterone on the boards. The clinic had tested mine and all was good.


----------



## Chrissi1981

The UK is so rubbish. They won't test you unless you go private . Health makes a huge difference yes. I never eat processed food either and supplement daily with herbs, minerals and vitamins. I hardly drink and before I fell pregnant prior to our loss practiced yoga on a day to day basis. I also am a fairly positive and spiritual person who loves meditation. I don't understand blighted ovums though. Hopefully, next time will be a sticker hehe xxx


----------



## 4077girl

Chrissi1981 said:


> You don't need at prescription no you can buy Emerita Progest online. It will tell you when and how to use it. Hoping it'll work for me. Did you have 2 blighted ovums ? X

I think so? The doctor never said blighted ovum to me, but with both pregnancies, every times I had scans they said it was just a sack and I never saw anything like an embryo come out of me either, so I am guessing that's what it was??


----------



## Lynny77

That would be a blighted ovum. From what I've read it happens at conception. Some chromosome thing goes wrong. Hopefully it won't happen again!


----------



## Chrissi1981

There is also a chance that blighted ovums can be caused by hormonal imbalances. If you'd been on the pill for a long time this could have caused issues. Then sorting out the estrogen - progesterone ratio is best advised. But yes chromosome issues are more likely. Just try to stay healthy. Supplementing with DIM which is a substance found in crucificiuous vegetables is found to help with progesterone production. As well as using Chasteberry. Try to avoid soy products and too much diary even organic dairy if you think you have an issue with estrogen. By the way I'm no doctor. This is stuff I've tried myself in the past which had helped me deal with my then hormonal acne. Xxx


----------



## 4077girl

I've haven't been on the pill in 7 or 8 years so I don't think it would be related to that. I had my a bunch of hormone levels tested a while ago for acne, and the doctor said everything lined up perfectly with my cycle but I can't remember what all was tested, and I'm sure things could have changed since thing. I am going to ask about all this at the fertility specialist if he doesn't bring it up.

In the mean time, I've read a bunch of journal articles about different supplements given to women having unexplained recurrent miscarriage and decided to up my magnesium, d3, and selenium in addition to taking my nfh prenatal. Who knows, maybe that will help? I've made sure that the amounts I'm taking aren't too high assuming I'm not deficient but hopefully high enough to help if that is the issue. I had a urinalysis many years ago and I seem to recall that I was nt absorbing enough of a great many things, so maybe this is the issue.

Re: progesterone- If I haven't had my progesterone tested, is there any harm in using a cream if my levels are fine? I'm wondering if I try to get pregnant this cycle before my appointment with the specialist if I should use it "just incase" or if that could cause harm?


----------



## lolly25

Hi all I'm new to this group I had a miscarriage at approx 5w3d July 14. Our BFP was a shock but we where happy about it now decided to try. I got a neg hpt this morning (2 days ago was very faint pos still this on a 10miu test) I'm still lightly bleeding, well I had nearly stopped bd last night and now light pink &#128563; hoping it will settle soon xx


----------

